# Tatuaje Tuesday



## HIM

Gonna give this a try and see how it goes. Since there is a bunch of Tat addicts around here I'm dubbing today Tatuaje Tuesday. If you've got one to burn and your game to smoke it today then light it up and post some pics! Will post mine later when its stogie time.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Sounds like a plan! Today is my birthday and I have a few Tat's I can choose from! Will have one after dinner!

Now to decide from a Tat Black Lancero or HCS Maduro.. I have an RC233... but I don't think I have time for that tonight!


----------



## HIM

GnarlyEggs said:


> Sounds like a plan! Today is my birthday and I have a few Tat's I can choose from! Will have one after dinner!


RG for the birthday boy! Enjoy your day Joe, and that Tatuaje!!


----------



## pippin925

Nice idea Cole. RG for coming up with something new! 

Now I just need to have discussion with mother nature and see if we can get an hour break from the rain to get outside :frusty:


----------



## HIM

pippin925 said:


> Nice idea Cole. RG for coming up with something new!
> 
> Now I just need to have discussion with mother nature and see if we can get an hour break from the rain to get outside :frusty:


I hear that.... been raining down here all day. One way or another Tatuaje Tuesday will happen!!


----------



## JustinThyme

Gonna have to go digging in collection but some Tat will meet its demise today, sooner rather than later. The weather is great here.
High of 65 and the skies are crystal clear! 

There is a Sam Adams oktoberfest that looks like a prime candidate to join a tat for a date on the deck!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I might have to join in spirit on Thursdays. I have plenty of Tatuajes, but I also have class Tuesday nights until 9:30. :frown:


----------



## DBragg

Tat Tuesday kind of has an official ring to it. Thanks HIM.


----------



## DBragg

Or maybe it should be TaTues...


----------



## pippin925

JustinThyme said:


> Gonna have to go digging in collection but some Tat will meet its demise today, sooner rather than later. The weather is great here.
> High of 65 and the skies are crystal clear!
> 
> There is a Sam Adams oktoberfest that looks like a prime candidate to join a tat for a date on the deck!


Thanks Rob for rubbing it in how nice the fall weather is oke: I moved back to Florida last year after several years in NJ and the late summer/early fall up there is fantastic.


----------



## _LURK_

Damn, I've got a Tat Havana IV sleeping in my humidor and I'd love to light it up tonight and join you all for Tatuaje Tuesday! But alas, I cannot smoke tonight. Maybe I'll save it for next Tatuaje Tuesday!


----------



## buckwylde

I'm in, I have a Taino that has been calling my name for weeks.


----------



## HIM

_LURK_ said:


> Damn, I've got a Tat Havana IV sleeping in my humidor and I'd love to light it up tonight and join you all for Tatuaje Tuesday! But alas, I cannot smoke tonight. Maybe I'll save it for next Tatuaje Tuesday!


I plan on celebrating Tatuaje Tuesday every week from today on. So if you can't join today then just light up and post your choice next week.



buckwylde said:


> I'm in, I have a Taino that has been calling my name for weeks.


Light it up and lets see some pics!


----------



## dgold21

I like where this is going...I'll knock down a red label after work tonight...I've got some Cojonu and PCR in the rotation too...do Cabaiguans count? I have a box of Guapos on the way too...


----------



## HIM

Sure do!

Even though its not technically Tatuaje.... any LAT is also welcome.


----------



## dgold21

We should set up a Tat Tuesday V-Herf too :biggrin1:


----------



## HIM

dgold21 said:


> We should set up a Tat Tuesday V-Herf too :biggrin1:


I've never done a vherf before though they do them a lot on another forum I'm on.

Looks like I'll be officially getting this thing goin. TAA 2012...

View attachment 80519


----------



## pippin925

HIM said:


> I've never done a vherf before though they do them a lot on another forum I'm on.
> 
> Looks like I'll be officially getting this thing goin. TAA 2012...


I was just gifted one of those and looking forward to trying it. Let me know your thoughts on that cigar.

I wanted a short smoke tonight so I'm going with a Petit Cazadores Reserva.


----------



## HIM

pippin925 said:


> I was just gifted one of those and looking forward to trying it. Let me know your thoughts on that cigar.
> 
> I wanted a short smoke tonight so I'm going with a Petit Cazadores Reserva.


I'm on my second box lol. Mild pepper though a lot in the retrohale, smooth chocolate, loads of coffee, and a syrupy like sweetness. I really enjoy them.


----------



## HIM

Mini Mum

View attachment 80544


----------



## buckwylde

This was a brilliant idea, Taino is impeccable; even snapped a couple of shots with my phone to upload in the morning.


----------



## copper0426

Didn't see this till I was burning A CAO. But I'll be in next week I'll need it after a ride back from a two day WMD CLASS in beautiful AVON park fl literally the middle of nowhere lmao


----------



## liquidicem

Totally in next week. Great idea!


----------



## jurgenph

well... that saved me many minutes trying to decide what to smoke today 
i'll join in with a wolfie


J.


----------



## Gordo1473

Cole I was just in your fine city last week. Wish I knew how y'all afford to love there and I'd be there in a second. 

I love the tat Tuesday. Smoked a new black label lance yesterday that I loved.


----------



## HIM

Gordo1473 said:


> Cole I was just in your fine city last week. Wish I knew how y'all afford to love there and I'd be there in a second.
> 
> I love the tat Tuesday. Smoked a new black label lance yesterday that I loved.


Shoulda hit me up man! I woulda bought you a drink and lunch. Life aint cheap here but there's enough good jobs where you can make good money so it balances things out. Glad to hear it sounds like you had a good time. 
The Tat Black lance is one of my favorite smokes. Actually had the PL last night myself.

Nice to see everyone smokin some great Tats today! Time to start thinking about what I want for next week.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Had my self my first of any of the monsters.. A baby face.. Great smoke!










I have a few big things for the next few weeks, cant wait for next week, great idea!


----------



## dgold21

Old reliable red label, hermosos tonight...I'll save the Conoju 2012 Habano for next week when I have a little more time


----------



## HIM

Well apparently I cant give out anymore RG today. Great choices guys. Looking forward to what everyone has in store for next week. I leaning towards a Tramp Stamp and a SW Reserva :smoke:


----------



## GnarlyEggs

HIM said:


> Well apparently I cant give out anymore RG today. Great choices guys. Looking forward to what everyone has in store for next week. I leaning towards a Tramp Stamp and a SW Reserva :smoke:


Too bad a few of you aren't closer.. I have an Old Man and the C that would be fun to split 3 ways for Tat Tuesday!


----------



## HIM

That would be pretty damn sweet.


----------



## dgold21

How long before a Fuente Friday thread pops up? Oh, well probably about 3 days huh :lol:


----------



## Engineer99

Hells yeah! I have a Fausto short churchill (IMHO, the size that best suits the blend) that should be ready to burn about a week from now!!


----------



## cgrlvr

HIM said:


> I've never done a vherf before though they do them a lot on another forum I'm on.
> 
> Looks like I'll be officially getting this thing goin. TAA 2012...
> 
> View attachment 80519


I lit up one of those tonight as well! Great smoke. Good thing I picked up a couple of boxes from my local B&M a month or so ago.


----------



## jurgenph

mr wolfie is dead...

it mellowed out quite a bit compared to the first one i had

















J.


----------



## jp1979

Didn't read this till after I was done smoking. Don't have a huge Tat collection but I have a few Serie P left, looks like one of those is on the menu for next week.


----------



## HIM

dgold21 said:


> How long before a Fuente Friday thread pops up? Oh, well probably about 3 days huh :lol:


I was actually thinking about doing that :biggrin: Ive called Fridays Fuente Friday before I ever had a Tat Tueseday.


----------



## HIM

jp1979 said:


> Didn't read this till after I was done smoking. Don't have a huge Tat collection but I have a few Serie P left, looks like one of those is on the menu for next week.


Welcome to Puff Justin :welcome: Introduce yourself in the New Puffer section and join in the Newb Sampler Trade(NST). Lots of knowledge and great people here, enjoy it!


----------



## buckwylde

As promised...

Again, this was a really cool idea. I already have a Westie set aside for next week. BOOM goes the dynamite.


----------



## buckwylde

Crap, that obviously didn't work...


----------



## HIM

Great looking cigar! Was that your first?


----------



## buckwylde

HIM said:


> Great looking cigar! Was that your first?


It's the third out of that box. They are really amazing with six years on them now; I'm going to have to brainwash myself into forgetting about the rest of the box for awhile longer.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

I am getting excited for Tuesday. I am still deciding between a 10th Anniversary, HCS Maduro, or Black Lancero


----------



## jurgenph

GnarlyEggs said:


> I am getting excited for Tuesday. I am still deciding between a 10th Anniversary, HCS Maduro, or Black Lancero


i'll probably grab another lil monster 

J.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

jurgenph said:


> i'll probably grab another lil monster
> 
> J.


Wish I had more, I only had 1 and smoked mine last week!


----------



## syphon101

Never even tried a Tatuaje yet ( Still a noob to cigars ). But I'm making it my goal to try as many as I can. So If I can find one at the local B&M, you can count me in next Tuesday.


----------



## HIM

Tatuaje Tuesday!!!


----------



## jurgenph

HIM said:


> Tatuaje Tuesday!!!


pre-cut a frank jr. this morning.

J.


----------



## gehrig97

Huh. I just smoked a 2013 Avion -- logged onto Puff and discovered this thread. A happy coincidence.

(Didn't love the Avion)


----------



## pippin925

2012 TAA is awaiting my return home from work


----------



## cgrlvr

pippin925 said:


> 2012 TAA is awaiting my return home from work


Ahhh. That was my smoke last week. I love those.

This week will be a Fausto.


----------



## JJ3

Hate being sick...wanted to smoke a Tatuaje today.


----------



## buckwylde

I've got a Tat West Coast from 2008 that's going to meet it's demise tonight!


----------



## pippin925

Still raining when I got home so I skipped the TAA and went with a Noella Reserva


----------



## Gordo1473

Surrogates tramp stamp


----------



## FireRunner

Last night my brother had a Surrogate Tramp Stamp which was given to him by Pete Johnson's brother. I had a Cabaiguan Gaupos which is always a great smoke. I also had a El Trum.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Petite black lancero tonight... great smoke!!


----------



## dgold21

It's Tuesday, and here's my Tat - a Cabaiguan Guapos RX Maduro - heading outside to burn it up now...


----------



## HIM

Nice to see everyone lighting up! All this talk of Tramp Stamps made it a no brainer for me...

View attachment 80732


----------



## Gordo1473

HIM said:


> Nice to see everyone lighting up! All this talk of Tramp Stamps made it a no brainer for me...
> 
> View attachment 80732


Great minds think alike


----------



## jurgenph

frankie is dead... this was however not my favorite tatuaje.
let's hope the others will become better as the rest.










J.


----------



## Calikind

Tatuaje Tuesday had a nice Cohete


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Had a La Riqueza, which I guess falls into the Tatuaje camp by way of Pete J's involvement. More medium body, but an enjoyable cigar.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I hadn't smoked any kind of cigar in a while, and figured Tatuaje Tuesday was a GREAT reason to light up.





It was DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## buckwylde

East Coast/West Coast last night for Tat Tuesday


----------



## HIM

That's cool as hell!


----------



## buckwylde

HIM said:


> That's cool as hell!


Great smokes, I wish I could say I had a lot more of these laying around.


----------



## earcutter

Here is something for you Tat Tuesday guys that might be awesome on a Tues the 13th lol.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...n/329085-jason-meets-tatuaje.html#post3906359


----------



## jurgenph

i cut little drac's head off in preparation of tomorrow's sacrifice 


J.


----------



## HIM

Happy Tatuaje Tuesday everyone! As you know any Tat is encouraged today and certainly good enough, but given the month in particular I think it calls for Monsters if you got em. So RG to anyone that posts a pic of a Monster they smoke this month. Happy smoking!


----------



## jurgenph

woke up with a sore throat and a runny nose... hope this clears up before i get home tonight 


J.


----------



## HoserX

Don't have any monsters, but will definitely burn a Tat tonight. Should go good with a pint (or 2) of Grizzly Peak.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Wish I had Monsters to light. I just had to smoke my only one for the first night of Tat Tuesday! Couldnt buy any this month because of other purchased that were planned. I hope I have time tonight to burn my first cigar at the new house! Probably the HCS Maduro.


----------



## Passprotection

Lil' Drac it is:


----------



## dgold21

Haven't smoked since Saturday afternoon  ...looking forward to celebrating TT when I get home from work. No monsters, but plenty of great non-monster Tats to choose from...


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

My first Little Monster was burned this evening.



That was one fantastic smoke.


----------



## pippin925

Smoking a l'atellier tonight thanks to @OldSkoolTarHeel. Not a true tatuaje. But close enough :smoke:


----------



## jurgenph

took off early from work today feeling like crap... doesn't look like i'll be smoking anything in the next couple of days 


J.


----------



## HIM

jurgenph said:


> took off early from work today feeling like crap... doesn't look like i'll be smoking anything in the next couple of days
> 
> J.


Feel better man!

Frank Jr for Tat Tuesday....

View attachment 80889


----------



## dgold21

This one has about 5-6 years on it...


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Smoked myself a Tatuaje 10 Miami last night. No picture because I had some wrapper problems.. :bawling: It didn't look pretty but was a very good stick. Lots of pepper, cream, cocoa and espresso flavors!


----------



## Calikind

Noella Reserva on Tat tuesday


----------



## webber

Havana VI gone as of last Tat Tuesday.


----------



## HoserX

Alright fellas, what's on tap for tonight? I'm thinking a Fausto with a glass of this years Cab that we just bottled last month.


----------



## HIM

I'm thinking either a SW Reserva or a Cojonu 06. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## HoserX

dgold21 said:


> This one has about 5-6 years on it...


Lovin the wood ashtray by the way. :thumb:


----------



## dgold21

If I have the 2 hours to spare, I'll go with a 2013 TAA...if not then a 10th anni belle encre


----------



## JustinThyme

Monster


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Not sure what I will grab today, but I will have something!!


----------



## imported_mark_j

Never had a Tat :/

Where should I start? I like robustos and toros, all types of strength and body combos, so I just want one that is a good example of brand.....you know, to see if the rest of the line is worth investigating. Thanks.


----------



## imported_mark_j

Sorry, double post


----------



## dgold21

mark_j said:


> Never had a Tat :/
> 
> Where should I start? I like robustos and toros, all types of strength and body combos, so I just want one that is a good example of brand.....you know, to see if the rest of the line is worth investigating. Thanks.


Any brown label (miami)...I really enjoy the red labels (havana VI) too, best bang for the buck. These are good entries into the tat universe...then it's on to Reservas, Conojus, Cabaiguan, La Riqueza, and the special editions :lol:


----------



## HoserX

dgold21 said:


> Any brown label (miami)...I really enjoy the red labels (havana VI) too, best bang for the buck. These are good entries into the tat universe...then it's on to Reservas, Conojus, Cabaiguan, La Riqueza, and the special editions :lol:


:thumb:


----------



## dgold21

Where my Tat peeps at? It's Tat o'clock on Tuesday, commence to smokin'...

My selección for the evening:


----------



## ebbo

I'm gettin in under the wire with a Fausto


----------



## jurgenph

still too sick to enjoy a cigar 
little drac needs to wait till next week.


J.


----------



## Calikind




----------



## djsmiles

Tat Cojonu 2006


----------



## HoserX

Sorry guy's, I got in on the action last week but we had a death in the family and since Wednesday on I haven't been able to jump off the merry-go-round. Here's my pic, my first Tat 10, looks like we were all on the same page last week.

I'll be burning an El Triunfador Lancero Limited tonight in honor of my wife's nephews passing last week.


----------



## pippin925

Smoking a Black label petite Lancero tonight


----------



## HIM

SW Reserva and man is it damn good. Happy Tat Tuesday!

View attachment 81162


----------



## commonsenseman

Havana VI Nobles for me tonight, courtesy of @Tobias Lutz


----------



## GnarlyEggs

HIM said:


> SW Reserva and man is it damn good. Happy Tat Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 81162


Looks awesome!!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

HIM, you inspired me to break out a J21 Reserva tonight!


----------



## commonsenseman

HoserX said:


> Sorry guy's, I got in on the action last week but we had a death in the family and since Wednesday on I haven't been able to jump off the merry-go-round. Here's my pic, my first Tat 10, looks like we were all on the same page last week.
> 
> I'll be burning an El Triunfador Lancero Limited tonight in honor of my wife's nephews passing last week.


Wow, so sorry to hear that Bill. I'll be praying for your family.


----------



## HoserX

commonsenseman said:


> Wow, so sorry to hear that Bill. I'll be praying for your family.


Thanks Jeff.


----------



## jurgenph

finally burnt little drac... damn! this is one potent little monster.










J.


----------



## ebbo

Tat 10 tonight for me. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## dgold21

Cabaiguan Guapos maduro tonight


----------



## HoserX

ebbo said:


> Tat 10 tonight for me. Sorry for your loss.


Thanks Billy.


----------



## HIM

HoserX said:


> Sorry guy's, I got in on the action last week but we had a death in the family and since Wednesday on I haven't been able to jump off the merry-go-round. Here's my pic, my first Tat 10, looks like we were all on the same page last week.
> 
> I'll be burning an El Triunfador Lancero Limited tonight in honor of my wife's nephews passing last week.


Sorry to hear the bad news Bill. Best wishes to the family.



GnarlyEggs said:


> HIM, you inspired me to break out a J21 Reserva tonight!


Glad I could inspire the burning of a great stogie.


----------



## HoserX

Thanks Cole, my El Triunfador last night was awesome. I don't know what it is about Lancero's but right now they are really working for me.


----------



## HIM

HoserX said:


> Thanks Cole, my El Triunfador last night was awesome. I don't know what it is about Lancero's but right now they are really working for me.


Glad to hear it. Me too with the lances, I'm actually putting together a list of them to buy next month or so. Got about 6 or 7 good ones I'm excited to try out and most of them from lines I didnt know had lanceros until I went looking for em. I still love robustos and toros but man does a good lancero hit the spot.


----------



## pippin925

I thought it would be fun to have a little contest. Seems like there are plenty of Tatuaje lovers here, so for anyone who posts a picture of the Tatuaje they smoke tomorrow, I'll add them to a list and randomly select one person who I'll send a 5 pack of tatuaje cigars to. The details are posted in the Cigar Contests forum http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/329542-tatuaje-tuesday-contest.html

Check out the rules in the Contest thread I linked to, but this is intended to be open to anyone who enjoys Tats. To keep it simple, smoke a Tatuaje or other Pete Johnson cigar tomorrow (Tuesday the 22nd). Post a picture of what you smoked in this thread and I'll select one person and send out a 5 pack sampler. To set some limits, I'll include everyone in the list who posts between 6am 10/22 and 6am EST on Wed. Easy enough, right? Good luck!!


----------



## jurgenph

made yesterday tatuaje sunday 

i guess that another tat this week won't hurt me... continuing to smoke through the box of lil monsters, up next will be mini mum.


J.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

So, I stumbled accross a box of little monsters. Since I have only ever had baby face. What two for the next Tat tuesdays would you reccomend??


----------



## jurgenph

GnarlyEggs said:


> So, I stumbled accross a box of little monsters. Since I have only ever had baby face. What two for the next Tat tuesdays would you reccomend??


depends what you like....

from my limited experience with these, the baby face and little drac were my least favorite ones. they were also the most potent ones.

the wolfie was the most mellow, and the frank jr was the most flavorful.

i'll find out about the mini mum tomorrow.

this of course is just my opinion. keep in mind that i don't enjoy spicy/peppery cigars.
if you do, then you may prefer the ones that i didn't like 

J.


----------



## mpls

Ha, and see the frank jr is my favorite of them all. I do agree that it 100% depends on your profile preferences.


----------



## jurgenph

mpls said:


> Ha, and see the frank jr is my favorite of them all. I do agree that it 100% depends on your profile preferences.


i edited my post, i listed frank jr twice initially.

J.


----------



## sullen

I can join in tomorrow since I picked up some Faustos 

What would you guys recommend for a next Tat for someone who likes full or med-full smokes and loved the faustos??


----------



## JustinThyme

Tat VI Nobles for me today! Might just have another when this one is done, these are some tasty sticks!


----------



## HIM

Way to kick it off today Rob!


----------



## Calikind

Frank Jr with a friend on Tat Tuesday.


----------



## HoserX

Sorry guys, won't be able to partake tonight. We have two batches of wine that are going into the barrel tonight and I just don't see having the time to sneak in a smoke on top of all that. Good luck to someone in pulling off that 5er. I hope to see some awesome pictures tomorrow. 
@Rob, that Frank Jr (and your little smoking buddy) are looking awesome.


----------



## commonsenseman

Baby Face for me today!



:wink:


----------



## jurgenph

commonsenseman said:


> Mini-Mum for me today!


that's a baby face 

J.


----------



## jurgenph

ok... i have no idea what happened, but i can't find my mini mums anymore.
so either i did smoke them at one point... or i gave them away. damn brain isn't cooperating anymore.

so... instead, i will be lighting up a tat verocru tubos tonight.


J.


----------



## pippin925

Look's like the day is off to a good start. I've been holding off on smoking a 2012 TAA that was gifted to me, but I think I might need to enjoy it after work tonight. :smoke:


----------



## dgold21

JustinThyme said:


> Tat VI Nobles for me today! Might just have another when this one is done, these are some tasty sticks!


I'm a big fan of the Hav VI line, my first Tat was a red label.

Got a feeling it's going to be a busy Tuesday in here today :ss


----------



## commonsenseman

jurgenph said:


> that's a baby face
> 
> J.


I dunno what you're talking about :wink:



jurgenph said:


> ok... i have no idea what happened, but i can't find my mini mums anymore.
> so either i did smoke them at one point... or i gave them away. damn brain isn't cooperating anymore.
> 
> so... instead, i will be lighting up a tat verocru tubos tonight.
> 
> J.


Just more proof that you're losing it!


----------



## jurgenph

commonsenseman said:


> I dunno what you're talking about :wink:
> 
> Just more proof that you're losing it!


sneaky... very sneaky.... 

J.


----------



## Gordo1473

This one


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Tatuaje TAA 2012


----------



## Gordo1473

Tobias Lutz said:


> Tatuaje TAA 2012


Love that cigar


----------



## Pasty

First try with the Apocalypse - very tasty.


----------



## pippin925

Just lit up a TAA 2012 thanks to Eric @thebigk


----------



## Msass

Tat reserva baby, thanks for the contest


----------



## liquidicem

Finally able to take part in this today.
Tat Avion 11 Limitada


----------



## dgold21

Let's commence this inferno: TAA 2013


----------



## pippin925

dgold21 said:


> Let's commence this inferno


:thumb: I just picked up some of those over the weekend. Let me know how they're smoking and if I should be going out to get more :biggrin:


----------



## HIM

Nice turn out today.... I like it. Happy Tatuaje Tuesday fellas!

View attachment 81274


----------



## jurgenph

here we go...










J.


----------



## dgold21

pippin925 said:


> :thumb: I just picked up some of those over the weekend. Let me know how they're smoking and if I should be going out to get more :biggrin:


If you like the 10th anni (which I do), you'll like these (as I do) :thumb:

I think they are blended from the same tobacco this year...just more of it to love


----------



## wm2slc

Almost forgot to get the picture.. El Triunfador, My PJ Tatuaje hat and my Garcia Family shirt!! Great smokes!!


----------



## HIM

Nicely done Bill!


----------



## HoserX

Hope everyone had a GREAT Tatuaje Tuesday!!! I squeaked in a El Truinfadore Lancero tonight after putting away 30 gal of wine and (sorry) had to ham it up. You guy's and your pictures of your smokes in hand are just a bit plain boring.


----------



## HoserX

Love that ash buy the way.


----------



## pippin925

HoserX said:


> Hope everyone had a GREAT Tatuaje Tuesday!!! I squeaked in a El Truinfadore Lancero tonight after putting away 30 gal of wine and (sorry) had to ham it up. You guy's and your pictures of your smokes in hand are just a bit plain boring.


For some reason my attention got diverted to the picture the background, didn't even realize you had a cigar lit.


----------



## dgold21

HoserX said:


> You guy's and your pictures of your smokes in hand are just a bit plain boring.


My cigars are way prettier 'n me


----------



## boro62

Capa especial


----------



## HoserX

pippin925 said:


> For some reason my attention got diverted to the picture the background, didn't even realize you had a cigar lit.


Wondering if someone would notice the poster in the background, Haha, the wifey loves that one.


----------



## HoserX

boro62 said:


> Capa especial
> View attachment 46335


Capa Especial, YUM!!!


----------



## Msass

Msass said:


> View attachment 46331
> 
> Tat reserva baby, thanks for the contest


----------



## GnarlyEggs

I chose a Frank Jr for this Tat Tuesday! Out back in my smoking room with some Halloween decorations up! ainkiller:

EDIT: Gave RG to a few of the Monsters today, but I need to wait 24 hours to be able to finish off!


----------



## HIM

I actually just tried to hit you with some RG for the Monster but it won't let me. Someone take care of this guy for me.


----------



## HoserX

pippin925 said:


> For some reason my attention got diverted to the picture the background, didn't even realize you had a cigar lit.


What cigar???


----------



## dgold21

HIM said:


> I actually just tried to hit you with some RG for the Monster but it won't let me. Someone take care of this guy for me.


Got him


----------



## HoserX

HIM said:


> I actually just tried to hit you with some RG for the Monster but it won't let me. Someone take care of this guy for me.


Done Cole.


----------



## boro62

HoserX said:


> Capa Especial, YUM!!!


i know right?! Love that smoke. I had it while waiting in the car for the girlfriend.


----------



## jurgenph

HoserX said:


> Hope everyone had a GREAT Tatuaje Tuesday!!! I squeaked in a El Truinfadore Lancero tonight after putting away 30 gal of wine and (sorry) had to ham it up. You guy's and your pictures of your smokes in hand are just a bit plain boring.


original blend, nice!
got a box of those resting myself.

J.


----------



## thebigk

pippin925 said:


> Just lit up a TAA 2012 thanks to Eric @thebigk


 Hopefully it gives me edge in the contest :mrgreen:

I went with this
View attachment 81282

Thanks for contest Scott


----------



## pippin925

Great tat Tuesday! Here's what I have for who posted pictures yesterday. I'm going to go back through to make sure I didn't miss anyone and then pick a winner. Good luck!

JustinTyme
Calikind
commonsenseman
Gordo1473
Tobias Lutz
Pasty
Msass
liquidicem
dgold21
HIM
jurgenph
wm2slc
HoserX
boro62
GnarlyEggs
thebigk


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Great turnout this week. Hope next week we see a ton of Monsters being smoked!


----------



## HIM

Thanks again for the contest Scott. Lets be honest here.... He said he's picking a random winner but we all know I'm the one getting the cigars lol.


----------



## pippin925

HIM said:


> Thanks again for the contest Scott. Lets be honest here.... He said he's picking a random winner but we all know I'm the one getting the cigars lol.


Lol - I don't know, if I wasn't a random pick, I might have to go with Bill @wm2slc , who was sporting the Tatuaje swag. That's got to count for some bonus points.


----------



## HoserX

Oh noooooooooooo


----------



## commonsenseman

pippin925 said:


> Great tat Tuesday! Here's what I have for who posted pictures yesterday. I'm going to go back through to make sure I didn't miss anyone and then pick a winner. Good luck!
> 
> JustinTyme
> Calikind
> commonsenseman
> Gordo1473
> Tobias Lutz
> Pasty
> Msass
> liquidicem
> dgold21
> HIM
> jurgenph
> wm2slc
> HoserX
> boro62
> GnarlyEggs
> thebigk


ray:


----------



## pippin925

I also posted this in the contest thread, but #11 was the winner. Congratulations @jurgenph !!!
1) JustinTyme
2) Calikind
3) commonsenseman
4) Gordo1473
5) Tobias Lutz
6) Pasty
7) Msass
8 ) liquidicem
9) dgold21
10) HIM
*11) jurgenph*
12) wm2slc
13) HoserX
14) boro62
15) GnarlyEggs
16) thebigk

Thanks to everyone who participated and thanks again to Cole for coming up with Tatuaje Tuesday thread.

I was thinking of doing the same thing again in November, but this time keep a running list of everyone who posts each Tuesday throughout the month and draw a name at the end of the month. Each week you participate your name gets added, so the more weeks you post the greater your chance of winning.


----------



## wm2slc

pippin925 said:


> Lol - I don't know, if I wasn't a random pick, I might have to go with Bill @wm2slc , who was sporting the Tatuaje swag. That's got to count for some bonus points.


Thanks for the comment!! Love Pete's stuff. Also have my white Stinky in the pic too. Have to give him a shout out, he is my best smokin bud!!


----------



## thebigk

Thanks again for the contest Scott RG to you


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Thanks for the contest @pippin925 ! Congratulations @jurgenph !

In the end, we are all winners. We all got to smoke a great Tatuaje last night!


----------



## HIM

Great contest!


----------



## jurgenph

pippin925 said:


> I also posted this in the contest thread, but #11 was the winner. Congratulations @jurgenph !!!


holy crap! sweet. i usually never win contests 
did i bribe someone and forgot about it?

J.


----------



## HoserX

Congrats Jurgenph, and thanks for hosting Scott.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Got myself a new Tat Black CG to smoke the first Tuesday of November. Next week is another little monster. Cant wait!


----------



## Gordo1473

I'm gonna smoke me a Jason Halloween edition this up coming Tuesday


----------



## pippin925

Gordo1473 said:


> I'm gonna smoke me a Jason Halloween edition this up coming Tuesday


Nice, I've been looking forward to hearing how these are.


----------



## Laynard

I want to get in on this. What's a good starter Tat? I guess I should get a five pack for the possible November contest...


----------



## HIM

GnarlyEggs said:


> Got myself a new Tat Black CG to smoke the first Tuesday of November. Next week is another little monster. Cant wait!


Where'd you find that? Been really wanting to snag some of those.



pippin925 said:


> Nice, I've been looking forward to hearing how these are.


I haven't smoked one yet but my box came in this week and they still smell really fresh. Reminds me of the Apocalypse release, probably be pretty solid now and amazing in 6 months or more.



Laynard said:


> I want to get in on this. What's a good starter Tat? I guess I should get a five pack for the possible November contest...


I'd say start with the Black, Brown, or Red. Really IMO you can't go wrong no matter what Tat you get. But that's just me.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

HIM said:


> Where'd you find that? Been really wanting to snag some of those.


Holt's had a Tatuaje event on Friday. They had bundles for $170. I was only able to swing for 2 singles though. The full release should be soon though.


----------



## HIM

I wish they'd do a full release of the toros they put out for the CRA samplers.


----------



## neko988

First Jason IV had, great smoke


----------



## jurgenph

pippin925 said:


> I also posted this in the contest thread, but #11 was the winner. Congratulations @jurgenph !!!


BOOM! package landed today.
looks like i'm covered for many more tatuaje tuesdays to come 










J.


----------



## HoserX

jurgenph said:


> BOOM! package landed today.
> looks like i'm covered for many more tatuaje tuesdays to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


Schwing!!!!!


----------



## HIM

Gnarly :dude: Well done Scott!!


----------



## HIM

Happy Tatuaje Tuesday everyone. Its the last of October so lets see some monsters!!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

HIM said:


> Happy Tatuaje Tuesday everyone. Its the last of October so lets see some monsters!!


Me too! Spreading the RG for monsters. Would be really cool is if someone whips out a Boris too!

I am going for a Little Monster, just not sure which!


----------



## pippin925

Happy Tat Tuesday all!!

Tonight feels like the right night to burn the one monster I have in my stash. :smoke:



jurgenph said:


> BOOM! package landed today.
> looks like i'm covered for many more tatuaje tuesdays to come
> 
> J.


Enjoy!


----------



## HIM

Lets get it started!! SW Reserve

View attachment 81444


----------



## Gordo1473

Jason this stick is awesome!!!!


----------



## Calikind

Mum on Tat Tuesday..


----------



## HIM

It won't let me give these guys RG for the monsters. Someone hook em up for me!!


----------



## thebigk

HIM said:


> It won't let me give these guys RG for the monsters. Someone hook em up for me!!


 would not let me hit Brian but I got Rob


----------



## commonsenseman

HIM said:


> It won't let me give these guys RG for the monsters. Someone hook em up for me!!


Done :thumb:


----------



## HIM

Good stuff gents!


----------



## thebigk

This F-ing thread I making me want to get home and have the only monster I have mini wolfie


----------



## dgold21

I am feeling some "monster-envy"...I will have to make due with an un-monstrous Tat after work this evening... :cheeky:


----------



## jurgenph

burning the mummy...










unfortunately, i can't say that i enjoyed it 
tasted sortof ashy and peppery
the rest of the flavors were overpowered by the pepper spice.

J.


----------



## pippin925

Just lit up a mummy


----------



## HIM

Someone RG those guys. Don't know how many other people I have to bump before I can repeat again.


Those mummies are definitely peppery. I like it though.


----------



## jurgenph

Calikind said:


> Mum on Tat Tuesday..





pippin925 said:


> Just lit up a mummy


how did you guys like the mummy?

J.


----------



## pippin925

jurgenph said:


> how did you guys like the mummy?
> 
> J.


I'm only about a third into it, lots of pepper up front which seems to calming down a bit, but not much else. The flavor is good, just not enough of it. I'll report back when I get further through it.


----------



## jurgenph

pippin925 said:


> I'm only about a third into it, lots of pepper up front which seems to calming down a bit, but not much else. The flavor is good, just not enough of it. I'll report back when I get further through it.


yeah, that's what i got out of it as well 

J.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Keeping with the Mummy Trend... MiniMum


----------



## Laynard

My first Tat! It's a Tatuaje Brown Label Capa Especial.

View attachment 81459


Delicious! I love the evolving flavor profile. Thanks for starting this thread and giving me an excuse to try out this awesome brand.


----------



## HIM

My first of these and so far I'm enjoying it.

View attachment 81470


----------



## HIM

Laynard said:


> My first Tat! It's a Tatuaje Brown Label Capa Especial.
> 
> View attachment 81459
> 
> 
> Delicious! I love the evolving flavor profile. Thanks for starting this thread and giving me an excuse to try out this awesome brand.


RG for your first Tat! Looks like we got another one hooked :smoke:


----------



## Laynard

HIM said:


> RG for your first Tat! Looks like we got another one hooked :smoke:


Thanks, Cole! Can't wait til next week. I've got a Havana VI that'll be my first torpedo.


----------



## Tman

Enjoying Tatuaje Black PL with Founder's Breakfast Stout. Great combo!


----------



## pippin925

Excellent pairing Tman


----------



## Tman

pippin925 said:


> Excellent pairing Tman


Thank you sir! :yo:


----------



## pippin925

jurgenph said:


> yeah, that's what i got out of it as well
> 
> J.


Just finished it. Flavor wise, the cigar just fell apart after the first third. Great construction, no bad flavor, just complete lack of flavor. I read that it's the same or similar blend to the black label, but I don't see it.


----------



## pippin925

HIM said:


> My first of these and so far I'm enjoying it.
> 
> View attachment 81470


Looks tasty Cole. RG for you


----------



## commonsenseman

Mini Mum for me tonight too.


----------



## dgold21

Me 'n my Tat


----------



## thebigk

HIM said:


> My first of these and so far I'm enjoying it.
> 
> View attachment 81470


That's what I had but mine tunneled so bad that I had to toss it


----------



## HIM

thebigk said:


> That's what I had but mine tunneled so bad that I had to toss it


Sorry to hear that. Mine performed wonderfully the whole way through. Only negative thing I can say is it finished too soon.


----------



## SpartanFan

I've always wanted to try a Tatuaje (among many others lol), but I can never seem to find them. Do they have some good mild and mediums or are they all full body? I could probably deal with it if they were of the latter type but I don't really even know lol.


----------



## jurgenph

SpartanFan said:


> I've always wanted to try a Tatuaje (among many others lol), but I can never seem to find them. Do they have some good mild and mediums or are they all full body? I could probably deal with it if they were of the latter type but I don't really even know lol.


are you referring to nicotine strength, or flavor?

if you're looking to find a tat on the milder side, the black labels should fit you just fine.
or the L'aterlier line, not branded as tatuaje, but it still a pete johnson creation.

i havent smoked everything he's made yet, so i'll leave you with those two.
most other tats i've had were quite a bit more full than those two.

J.


----------



## SpartanFan

jurgenph said:


> are you referring to nicotine strength, or flavor?
> 
> if you're looking to find a tat on the milder side, the black labels should fit you just fine.
> or the L'aterlier line, not branded as tatuaje, but it still a pete johnson creation.
> 
> i havent smoked everything he's made yet, so i'll leave you with those two.
> most other tats i've had were quite a bit more full than those two.
> 
> J.


I actually think I may have tried one of the L'Atelier cigars once... or maybe that was something else. I meant in regards to flavor body in terms of being lighter flavors, heavier flavors like I hear the Liga's are and so on.


----------



## HoserX

HIM said:


> Someone RG those guys. Don't know how many other people I have to bump before I can repeat again.
> 
> Those mummies are definitely peppery. I like it though.


Done Cole,

Sorry I missed out last night, had too many damn honey doo's to doo. Next week for sure.


----------



## HIM

HoserX said:


> Done Cole,
> 
> Sorry I missed out last night, had too many damn honey doo's to doo. Next week for sure.


Monster for Halloween to make up for it?

Brian..... I agree check out the black label. Its been a while since I've had a Red but I remember them being in the medium range as well. Not 100% about that though.


----------



## HoserX

HIM said:


> Monster for Halloween to make up for it?


No Monsters in the arsenal, but lot's of other Pete Johnson in the Coolidore. We'll see how the rest of the week plays out.


----------



## pippin925

New Tatuaje Tuesday contest for the month of November. Here's the details. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-tatuaje-tuesday-contest-ii-extended-cut.html

This time the contest will extend throughout the month of November and I'll draw one person at the end of the month (11/27). You'll be added to the list that I'll draw from each time you post a pic here of what you're smoking, so one person can be added up to 4 times and increase their chance of winning.


----------



## pippin925

Happy Tat Tuesday all


----------



## Calikind

Happy Tat Tuesday! Black PL


----------



## Tobias Lutz

some Baby Face action...

View attachment 81591


----------



## JKlavins

Enjoying a Mini Mum for Tat Tuesday!!


----------



## jurgenph

el triunfador culebra... or 1/3rd of it.










J.


----------



## brimy623

My 1st ever Tat!
Fausto Robusto Extra







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Passprotection

About to burn a Tat PL:


----------



## HIM

A Tat I was gifted from a buddy on another board. Starting to finish the second third and its been one hell of a smoke.

View attachment 81592


----------



## Laynard

Tatuaje Havana VI:

View attachment 81595


Second Tat, first Torpedo. Probably will go with a guillotine cutter next time. :wacko:


----------



## HIM

Cojonu 2006 about to be smoked after dinner...

View attachment 81596


Is the pic I posted earlier showing up for anyone? Its not showing up for me.


----------



## A.McSmoke

L'Atelier LAT 54


----------



## A.McSmoke

Is the pic I posted earlier showing up for anyone? Its not showing up for me.[/QUOTE]

Yes, I see it. It's happened to me before also..mainly using the Puff att. option. It'll show in one browser but not the other but usually shows up later.


----------



## pippin925

Black label corona gorda


----------



## pippin925

brimy623 said:


> My 1st ever Tat!
> Fausto Robusto Extra


RG for your first Tat. :smoke:


----------



## brimy623

pippin925 said:


> RG for your first Tat. :smoke:


Why thank you kind sir! :eyebrows:

And it shan't be my last.


----------



## Msass

2006 Conjonu , local BM had a couple that had some nice plum going.


----------



## Btubes18

Smoking a wolfie right now...not bad at all.


----------



## rangerdavid

I've never tried a Tat. Gonna have to get me a few. What would you guys recommend for a full flavor, maduro lover like me??


----------



## thebigk

rangerdavid said:


> I've never tried a Tat. Gonna have to get me a few. What would you guys recommend for a full flavor, maduro lover like me??


 If you can find them the TAT TAA 2012 or any of the black label


----------



## rangerdavid

thanks! I'll start looking!!


----------



## jurgenph

rangerdavid said:


> I've never tried a Tat. Gonna have to get me a few. What would you guys recommend for a full flavor, maduro lover like me??


try a la casita criolla
i may dig one up for next week 

J.


----------



## HIM

No love for the Cojonu 2012 Broadleaf?


----------



## thebigk

HIM said:


> No love for the Cojonu 2012 Broadleaf?


 That's what I have for me tonight


----------



## GA Gator

A Fausto Avion 2013 with the Ecuadorian Habano wrapper.


----------



## ehk

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

BL CG.. @pippin925 I am also having wrapper issues like you... Still really tasty.


----------



## pippin925

GnarlyEggs said:


> I am also having wrapper issues like you... Still really tasty.


Yeah, really good cigar. Looked ugly with the cracking wrapper, but still smoked well. It's been raining here all day and humidity has been through the roof. I think the high humidity outside did it in.


----------



## HIM

I can't wait to get my hands on some of those!!


----------



## Merovius

Fausto Robusto - my only complaint, I wish it was bigger!


----------



## ebbo

Had a Fausto earlier with a friend and am enjoying a Cojonu 2009 now. Tatuaje Tuesday- what a great idea!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

HIM said:


> I can't wait to get my hands on some of those!!


They are veryyy tasty. I think they smoke great fresh too.I don't feel like it needs rest at all..


----------



## pippin925

HIM said:


> I can't wait to get my hands on some of those!!


I did a bundle split with someone on another board and After smoking one I signed up for a pre order for a jar.



GnarlyEggs said:


> They are veryyy tasty. I think they smoke great fresh too.I don't feel like it needs rest at all..


Agree, they're smoking great.



ebbo said:


> Had a Fausto earlier with a friend and am enjoying a Cojonu 2009 now. Tatuaje Tuesday- what a great idea!


Don't forget to post a pic here to be entered into the monthly contest (if you're a fan of free cigars :biggrin1: )


----------



## ehk

Had a Opus X. My first and it was good. Might have to pick some up pending on price.


----------



## HIM

pippin925 said:


> I did a bundle split with someone on another board and After smoking one I signed up for a pre order for a jar.
> 
> Agree, they're smoking great.
> 
> Don't forget to post a pic here to be entered into the monthly contest (if you're a fan of free cigars :biggrin1: )


Who's taking pre orders if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## GnarlyEggs

HIM said:


> Who's taking pre orders if you don't mind my asking?


Tatuaje Black Label Corona Gorda CG 2013 Bundles & Jar | TQC


----------



## pippin925

Yep. TQC is who I was referring to.


----------



## HIM

Any idea when they are doing the release without the jars? IIRC I read they were doing one... Correct me if I'm wrong. And I don't mean the bundles they put out not too long ago.


----------



## GA Gator

according to a review on halfwheel of the black label corona gorda done in September they state late November, December 10,000 jars of 19 cigars are to ship.



HIM said:


> Any idea when they are doing the release without the jars? IIRC I read they were doing one... Correct me if I'm wrong. And I don't mean the bundles they put out not too long ago.


----------



## egoo33

GnarlyEggs said:


> Tatuaje Black Label Corona Gorda CG 2013 Bundles & Jar | TQC


Anyone know of another store taking pre orders the state tax is going to kill me and that's a long drive for me


----------



## Msass

Msass said:


> View attachment 46505
> 
> 2006 Conjonu , local BM had a couple that had some nice plum going.










Not sure why pic didn't post


----------



## HIM

egoo33 said:


> Anyone know of another store taking pre orders the state tax is going to kill me and that's a long drive for me


What state tax?... If you order from their site your not charged any tax. They jack you on $15.50 shipping though.


----------



## egoo33

HIM said:


> What state tax?... If you order from their site your not charged any tax. They jack you on $15.50 shipping though.


I'm an Illinois resident if I wanted to buy it it would cost me way too much money, here is the fine print I'd be paying about $90.00 in tax in addition to about $11.00 shipping

ILLINOIS TAX: All shoppers who would like their online purchases to be delivered in the State of Illinois are subject to an OTP (Other Tobacco Products) tax of 18%, plus 7.75% sales Tax. Starting July 1st 2012 the OTP tax rate has increased by double making the OTP tax 36% plus the usual 7.75% sales tax.


----------



## HIM

egoo33 said:


> I'm an Illinois resident if I wanted to buy it it would cost me way too much money, here is the fine print I'd be paying about $90.00 in tax in addition to about $11.00 shipping
> 
> ILLINOIS TAX: All shoppers who would like their online purchases to be delivered in the State of Illinois are subject to an OTP (Other Tobacco Products) tax of 18%, plus 7.75% sales Tax. Starting July 1st 2012 the OTP tax rate has increased by double making the OTP tax 36% plus the usual 7.75% sales tax.


Ouch. I stand corrected.


----------



## egoo33

HIM said:


> Ouch. I stand corrected.


Yeah it sucks I wanted it get a few tats and ligas and on checkout I thought I added another box into my cart. I'd love to go to their physical location but it's a drive especially with a 1 year old who is a wild child lol. Looks like I'll have to bite the bullet and venture out of the house


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Guess I'll get this party started for the week...

View attachment 81689


A Frank Jr. on my desk and ready to fire after lunch.


----------



## Passprotection

Pete Johnson's Surrogates Tramp Stamp:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Passprotection said:


> Pete Johnson's Surrogates Tramp Stamp:


It didn't even occur to me to smoke a Surrogate. I might try one of those out the cooler or a Lat next week.


----------



## Passprotection

Tobias Lutz said:


> It didn't even occur to me to smoke a Surrogate. I might try one of those out the cooler or a Lat next week.


I might just join you on the Lat. Haven't had one yet but they've been sleeping in my cooler.

* I will give ring gauge points (until out) for all pics in this thread today!!!! Post away!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Its cold here today, I may have to go with a PC. Can't wait till after work to light up.


----------



## Calikind

Noella Reserva on a cold wet Tatuaje Tuesday.


----------



## Gordo1473




----------



## brimy623

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jurgenph

la casita criolla... up in smoke.

i think they went into their sick/meh/retarded phase though.
this was a mild/medium at best. with a hint of that "floral" note.
nothing like the others i've had. going to let the rest nap.










J.


----------



## HIM

Cojonu 2012 maduro. Happy Tat Tuesday everyone!

View attachment 81698


----------



## Msass

Happy Tate Tuesday






my first black label


----------



## HIM

Msass said:


> Happy Tate Tuesday
> View attachment 46576
> my first black label


Great cigar!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Getting cold, time to go small when I am home and not at the lounge.

Tat Verocu No. 5


----------



## JKlavins

MMM Tat Fausto tonight!! Some quick parallel pen lettering as well hah! :biggrin1:


----------



## pippin925

Happy Tat Tueday. I finally had a chance to sit back with a cigar after a few busy days.


----------



## Laynard

Tat Capa:
View attachment 81704

Happy Tatuaje Tuesday!

(Are picture attachments working?)


----------



## Laynard

Yes they are. Just sideways...:dunno:


----------



## HoserX

El Triunfador #4 tonight. Damn it's cold. We got a dusting of snow last night and it's down to 28 as I write this. Burrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## HIM

And you still have your drink on the rocks lol?


----------



## syphon101

HoserX said:


> El Triunfador #4 tonight. Damn it's cold. We got a dusting of snow last night and it's down to 28 as I write this. Burrrrrr!!!!!


Yeah, the temp dropped real quick here. I didn't even think the snow was going to stick. But that's Michigan for ya, never know what the weather is gonna be. Prolly be in the 60's next week.


----------



## Merovius

HoserX said:


> El Triunfador #4 tonight. Damn it's cold. We got a dusting of snow last night and it's down to *28* as I write this. Burrrrrr!!!!!


^This guy aint fnckin around. Kudos to you and your big balls sir.


----------



## HIM

LAT 46 SS and some college basketball. Great games on tonight.

View attachment 81706


----------



## Nature

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Tattoo 10th Miami Unicos
Very tasty! A few uneven burn issues midway, but self corrected.


----------



## dgold21

Home late from a board meeting, but in with a short one...PCR, mmm!


----------



## ebbo

Had a La Riqueza this morning, was hopin to get in a Fausto, too tired though.


----------



## syphon101

Sense this thread has been started I've been interested and in search for any Tatuaje cigars. With all the hype on these boards, I figured I can't go wrong as everyone here has great taste for quality cigars.

Unfortunately I was unable to find any in 3 of the local B&M's I've searched and was unable to participate. But a true BOTL from Puff @pippin925 reached out to me and sent me some tats to get me started. 








His generosity will not be forgotten. Thanks again Scott, I'm smoking the Verocu No. 5 tonight!








- Not seeing the second picture show up.


----------



## HoserX

syphon101 said:


> Sense this thread has been started I've been interested and in search for any Tatuaje cigars. With all the hype on these boards, I figured I can't go wrong as everyone here has great taste for quality cigars.
> 
> Unfortunately I was unable to find any in 3 of the local B&M's I've searched and was unable to participate. But a true BOTL from Puff @pippin925 reached out to me and sent me some tats to get me started.
> View attachment 46583
> 
> 
> His generosity will not be forgotten. Thanks again Scott, I'm smoking the Verocu No. 5 tonight!
> View attachment 46582
> 
> 
> - Not seeing the second picture show up.


Pictures showed up Kris, how was your first Verocu #5 ?


----------



## pippin925

syphon101 said:


> Sense this thread has been started I've been interested and in search for any Tatuaje cigars. With all the hype on these boards, I figured I can't go wrong as everyone here has great taste for quality cigars.
> 
> Unfortunately I was unable to find any in 3 of the local B&M's I've searched and was unable to participate. But a true BOTL from Puff @pippin925 reached out to me and sent me some tats to get me started.
> 
> His generosity will not be forgotten. Thanks again Scott, I'm smoking the Verocu No. 5 tonight!


Glad they got there in time and I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## syphon101

HoserX said:


> Pictures showed up Kris, how was your first Verocu #5 [/URL] ?


I loved it, it was quite the little smoke bomb with tons of flavor. Half way threw I found myself searching sites to find the best prices, I have to get me some more lol.



pippin925 said:


> Glad they got there in time and I hope you enjoy them.


Oh, I'm sure I'll enjoy every one of these. The Verocu #5 was great and I can only imagine the rest are just as good if not better. I'm positive Tatuaje cigars will be worked into my weekly rotation from now on.


----------



## HIM

Those Verocu are little flavor bombs and the rest of the sampler will be just as good. Nice gesture Scott, enjoy em Kris!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Continuing through the Little Monsters line...Lil' Drac

View attachment 81827


----------



## Passprotection

Another Tat Lil Drac. Now down to my last one


----------



## Kindanutz

Tatuaje cojonu 2012 sumatra... One of my fav tats....


----------



## HIM

Tat Black CRA toro. Happy Tat Tuesday!

View attachment 81834


----------



## Merovius

Do L'Atelier and Cabaiguan count for the contest?


----------



## HoserX

@HIM, sweet band.


----------



## HoserX

@Merovius, don't quote me but I think the rules have been pretty loose in that they're allowing anything Pete Johnson.


----------



## Cigar5150

Lunch nub


----------



## Gordo1473

Lil frank.nice little smoke. Sitting on too of my tat travel humi


----------



## SHagopian

Great idea. If I get to light up tonight I'm in.


----------



## egoo33

Fausto T114 now I have to hunt down the M80 because I know there is no way on God's Green Earth I can find/afford a Tatuaje T110


----------



## brimy623

Havana VI


----------



## jurgenph

it's raining... no tat for me 
puffin on e-cig :lol:


J.


----------



## Laynard

Tat Havana VI
View attachment 81844

Screw the rain! I've got a garage. :dude:


----------



## HIM

My smokes tonight during bocce. A Tramp Stamp and Mini Mum.

View attachment 81847


View attachment 81848


----------



## commonsenseman

Little Drac for me tonight too, what a great cigar!


----------



## Merovius

brimy623 said:


> Havana VI


Me too!


----------



## HoserX

It's just not gonna work for me tonight. I just got home and it's almost eleven and it's 29 deg outside. Wishin for snow to go along with the colder weather. All your little Drac's & little Franks and such look awesome. Burn em down!!! See you next week, I hope.


----------



## JKlavins

Tonights Tat:
Tatuaje 10 Year Commemorative Bon Chasseur 








I really wish I could find more of the limited edition Tatuajes


----------



## ebbo

Enjoying a Fausto tonight


----------



## syphon101

Already had a Tatuaje Havana today, and figured sense I had the time I would go for a 2 fer Tat Tuesday and light up a Cabaiguan I received from Pippin.









Happy Tat Tuesday!


----------



## ColdSmoker

Happy Tat Tuesday!


----------



## Chrishorsley13

Went to my local B&M and had a Tatuaje Seleccion de Cazador #7 first and and then found out it was poker night at the shop. Stayed and played smoked the Jason and won poker! That Jason is a small tree that smokes FOREVER


----------



## brimy623

Merovius said:


> Me too!


This was my 1st ever Havana VI & I must say, this is a really tasty smoke! Loved it! Have to get some more.


----------



## Laynard

Laynard said:


> Tat Havana VI
> View attachment 81844
> 
> Screw the rain! I've got a garage. :dude:


So, I didn't see the pic when I posted this. But I could see it when I got on my laptop. (iPads suck for posting pics apparently.) does everyone else see my tasty tat?


----------



## Cigar5150

Laynard said:


> So, I didn't see the pic when I posted this. But I could see it when I got on my laptop. (iPads suck for posting pics apparently.) does everyone else see my tasty tat?


Yes. Nice big torpedo. For some reason that happens sometimes when you try to post photos here. I tried three or four times to post the same photo the first time it happened to me.


----------



## syphon101

Laynard said:


> So, I didn't see the pic when I posted this. But I could see it when I got on my laptop. (iPads suck for posting pics apparently.) does everyone else see my tasty tat?


Yes, I see it. And I don't think it has to do with your Ipad. It seems like 50% of the pictures I post on Puff do not show up instantly, even checking from anther computer or refreshing multiple times, and or hosting the picture from anther site. I have also seen multiple comments of others saying they can't see their own pic, when I can.

So I've come to the conclusion this is something to do with Puff and eventually your pic will show. My IT skills are not good enough to explain what causes this phenomenon.


----------



## Laynard

Good to know. Thanks brothers.


----------



## pippin925

It's been crazy at work the past few weeks and I haven't had much of a chance to enjoy a cigar much less get on the forum. After spending a few weeks in work in the San Fran area, I've quickly learned they really don't want you to smoke there. Man to they make it difficult to smoke on a hotel property. Anyway, back to the contest.
Here's an updated list of who posted pics for the contest. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-tatuaje-tuesday-contest-ii-extended-cut.html

If you haven't participated yet, you still can tomorrow if you want, I'll include everyone who posts a pic here tomorrow and draw a winner on Wednesday.



HoserX said:


> @Merovius, don't quote me but I think the rules have been pretty loose in that they're allowing anything Pete Johnson.





Merovius said:


> Do L'Atelier and Cabaiguan count for the contest?


Yes - HoserX said it. I kept the rules light, so if Pete Johnson had a hand in it and you smoked it and posted a pic, it counts.


----------



## tosis

I'm planning on enjoying my first Tat ever tomorrow. Hopefully I can get a picture up and participate the the contest.


----------



## Passprotection

Pete's Cabaiguan in coronas extra vitola:


----------



## HIM

Gettin started early today I see. Enjoy it, happy Tat Tuesday.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Some Mini Mum action on deck...


----------



## D307P




----------



## Calikind

Tatuaje Anarchy Apocalypse for Tat Tuesday...


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Workin on my bike enjoying my first Tat Havana VI. I have never liked a cigar enough to purchase a whole box, but this one is a leading contender!


----------



## brimy623

MDSPHOTO said:


> Workin on my bike enjoying my first Tat Havana VI. I have never liked a cigar enough to purchase a whole box, but this one is a leading contender!


+1 One of the best smokes I've had to date!!


----------



## Gordo1473




----------



## GnarlyEggs

Sad I missed last week, but had no time to sit down and have a stick. This week i'm having a nice aged Cojonu 06. This thing had a ton of plume and the bands were so loose at the B&M.. RG to some of the Tats as much as it lets me!


----------



## Chrishorsley13

I'm in with a little monster!


----------



## Laynard

Tat LCC
View attachment 81958

Spicy lil guy. Would definitely benefit from some rest in the humi to mellow a bit. But it was still delicious!
Good luck tomorrow everyone! Even though we're all winners, if you ain't first, you're last!


----------



## JKlavins

Enjoying a little Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu No. 5 on this fine Tat Tuesday!!
It is a spicy little one!!


----------



## Sprouthog

My 100th post. Tat Tuesday


----------



## LewZephyr

Tatuaje Petite..... I need to buy more.
Perfect winter smoke.


----------



## HIM

Tat Tuesday is really starting to catch on around here. TAA 2012 for myself tonight. Happy Tat Tuesday everyone :smoke:

View attachment 81963


----------



## ColdSmoker

Tatuaje Tuesday


----------



## A.McSmoke

Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu No. 5


----------



## jurgenph

l'esprit de la verite 2008










J.


----------



## ebbo

I'm going with a Fausto again tonight.


----------



## tosis

I'm about to enjoy my first tat ever with a Tatuaje Havana VI Hermoso


----------



## brimy623

Fausto Extra Robusto








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dgold21

Almost missed it...glad I didn't...


----------



## thebigk

Seen a couple of this going down tonight so I thought I would jump on the bandwagon

View attachment 81967


----------



## HIM

tosis said:


> I'm about to enjoy my first tat ever with a Tatuaje Havana VI Hermoso
> 
> View attachment 46731


That's a great introduction.


----------



## syphon101

My first Tat Reserva. Didn't get off work until 11pm tonight, exhausted but figured what better way to end the night.


----------



## tosis

HIM said:


> That's a great introduction.


I concur. The Havana VI lived up to it's hype. Glad I got the five pack. One thing is for sure, I'm going to be buying a lot more Tatuaje in the future.


----------



## thebigk

thebigk said:


> Seen a couple of this going down tonight so I thought I would jump on the bandwagon
> 
> View attachment 81967


 I can't see the pic but it's a TAA 2012


----------



## GnarlyEggs

I really need to find what the hype is about these TAA 2012. Are there any retailers that still have them for sale?


----------



## HIM

GnarlyEggs said:


> I really need to find what the hype is about these TAA 2012. Are there any retailers that still have them for sale?


The 2012 is really good, many prefer the 2011. I don't think you can get either through a vendor at this point but I still see them pop up being sold by BOTL from time to time. If you post up a WTB I think you'd be able to snag some.


----------



## pippin925

Wow this month went by fast!! Anyway, the end of the month is here and I drew a winner for the November Tatuaje Tuesday contest and the winner was @Passprotection. Congratulations!! :clap2: :whoo::clap2:

Looks like there was a lot of fantastic smokes enjoyed. :smoke::smoke: I posted the full list of everyone who participated over in the contest forum http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-tatuaje-tuesday-contest-ii-extended-cut.html

Happy Thanksgiving all and congrats again to passprotection!!


----------



## HIM

pippin925 said:


> Wow this month went by fast!! Anyway, the end of the month is here and I drew a winner for the November Tatuaje Tuesday contest and the winner was @Passprotection. Congratulations!! :clap2: :whoo::clap2:
> 
> Looks like there was a lot of fantastic smokes enjoyed. :smoke::smoke: I posted the full list of everyone who participated over in the contest forum http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-tatuaje-tuesday-contest-ii-extended-cut.html
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving all and congrats again to passprotection!!


Thanks for doing this again Scott and congrats Passprotection!


----------



## HoserX

Congrats to Passprotection on the win, and thanks Scott for hosting this contest. I kind of feel like were all winners getting the opportunity to enjoy some awesome sticks.


----------



## Calikind

Nice! great job with contest. Congrats to winner..


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Way to go! Share some pics of your winnings!


----------



## brimy623

Thanks for the contest!
Congrats @Passprotection


----------



## Passprotection

Thanks guys! This is an awesome way to start the turkey day festivities. Happy Thanksgiving all and thanks for the generous contest Scott! 

Pics post pending!


----------



## Laynard

Congrats @Passprotection! Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Much appreciation to the host...and congrats to PassProtection. Happy Holidays to all!!!


----------



## commonsenseman

Congrats @Passprotection

Thanks for the contest Scott!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I'm meeting up with another Puffer and at some point today I'll be burning a L'Atelier Selection Speciale and a Surrogates Crystal Baller.


----------



## HIM

Always nice meeting up with another brother when you get a chance. Nice selection for the occasion as well the LAT 46 SS is quite the smoke.


----------



## Passprotection

Happy Tat day fellas. As for my smoke:


----------



## brimy623

Having another Fausto!
Gotta go get some more Tat's before I run out! Plus I need to give some others a try.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## HIM

brimy623 said:


> Having another Fausto!
> Gotta go get some more Tat's before I run out! Plus I need to give some others a try.


I hope you had a big breakfast!!


----------



## brimy623

HIM said:


> I hope you had a big breakfast!!


LOL
Sure did! Basically had dinner for breakfast!!


----------



## D307P

Tatuaje Miami Seleccion del Cazador 10th Anniversary Belle Encre 5"3/8 x48. B&M owner picked it out for me and it was the only one I bought. Excellent smoke!!


----------



## Gordo1473

Tat black


----------



## HIM

Happy Tat Tuesday everyone... Some nice sticks being burned today! These just keep getting better and better!

View attachment 82081


----------



## BlueDevil07

El Triunfador. Haven't smoked one before. Very mellow without being boring.


----------



## pippin925

Enjoying my first cigar in about a month. Smoking a J21 Reserva thanks to @GnarlyEggs


----------



## Laynard

Tatuaje Fausto. My favorite Tat so far.
View attachment 82082


----------



## HIM

BlueDevil07 said:


> El Triunfador. Haven't smoked one before. Very mellow without being boring.


I had a similar experience with the one I smoked though I'll admit I think I got the wrong impression initially because I had very different expectations. Feeling I didnt give it a fair shot its a cigar I plan to revisit. I cant say I'll enjoy it anymore than the first time but its a good reminder not to have any assumptions when trying a new cigar.



pippin925 said:


> Enjoying my first cigar in about a month. Smoking a J21 Reserva thanks to @GnarlyEggs


Enjoy it Scott!


----------



## tosis

pippin925 said:


> Enjoying my first cigar in about a month. Smoking a J21 Reserva


A month is a long time to be away. Looks like you had a nice welcome back stick


----------



## GnarlyEggs

pippin925 said:


> Enjoying my first cigar in about a month. Smoking a J21 Reserva thanks to @GnarlyEggs


How is it? I have a few more, just havenlt had one yet.. Ii had a Cojuno 2012 Sumatra today.. it was great!!!


----------



## pippin925

tosis said:


> A month is a long time to be away. Looks like you had a nice welcome back stick


Yes, a very nice welcome back.



GnarlyEggs said:


> How is it? I have a few more, just havenlt had one yet.. Ii had a Cojuno 2012 Sumatra today.. it was great!!!


Awesome! It's an excellent cigar. Not super strong, but great flavor and nice complexity. Flavor changes up a few times throughout the smoke. Thanks again.


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat Tuesday


----------



## jurgenph

received this in a trade... much milder than anticipated










J.


----------



## ebbo

I'm going with a Fausto again.


----------



## dgold21

Tat 10 bella encre...and my new favorite scotch


----------



## HIM

dgold21 said:


> Tat 10 bella encre...and my new favorite scotch


Someone's really gotten the hang of this Tat Tuesday thing lol.


----------



## D307P

Cabaiguan Robustos Extra. These are great smokes


----------



## HIM

Way to kick it off this week Dave!


----------



## D307P

HIM said:


> Way to kick it off this week Dave!


I won a 5 pack of them on Cbid last Oct after hearing Puff members talk about them. Just started smoking them and they are very good. Must get more......


----------



## Passprotection

No Tat Tuesday for me today. My son is home with pneumonia and I have a sinus infection. Boooooo! Haven't smoked in about a week now!


----------



## D307P

Passprotection said:


> No Tat Tuesday for me today. My son is home with pneumonia and I have a sinus infection. Boooooo! Haven't smoked in about a week now!


Get well.


----------



## Btubes18

Tat Tuesday for me with Havana VI


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Wife got home early and since this is the first sunny day we have had in a week I decided to open some wine and participate in Tat Tuesday.


----------



## Btubes18

MDSPHOTO said:


> Wife got home early and since this is the first sunny day we have had in a week I decided to open some wine and participate in Tat Tuesday.


Nice Wine!


----------



## DustinFuente

Wish I could partake in Tat Tuesday but it's too dang cold here!


----------



## LewZephyr

Tatuaje Petite


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Too cold and can't drive to the b&m tonight.. Looking good guys! Wish I had one!


----------



## bogiestogie

Just lit a La Riqueza. From 2009 gifted to me by a good friend. We had to rush over to Fincks Cigars to verify this was plume and not mold and low and behold Bill Finke Jr. the original owners son who now runs it was there and wanted to see the stick. He gave his seal of approval and 30 min later I am at home in my comfy chair smoking this beauty.


----------



## cigarager01

Wish I could participate but the only b&m near me doesn't carry tats unfortunately looking forward to making a trip so I can pick some up hopefully after Christmas.


----------



## HIM

Cojonu 2003 for me tonight and damn these keep getting better. Happy Tatuaje Tuesday everyone!

View attachment 82282


----------



## Passprotection

bogiestogie said:


> Just lit a La Riqueza. From 2009 gifted to me by a good friend. We had to rush over to Fincks Cigars to verify this was plume and not mold and low and behold Bill Finke Jr. the original owners son who now runs it was there and wanted to see the stick. He gave his seal of approval and 30 min later I am at home in my comfy chair smoking this beauty.


Now that looks great.


----------



## pippin925

Evening all, smoking a Verocu tonight. Tasty little cigar.


----------



## bogiestogie

Passprotection said:


> Now that looks great.


That stick was awesome, he wants to trade me for My Scotty Cameron, hell I may do it for 18 more of these.


----------



## jurgenph

too cold for me as well... enjoy your tats.


J.


----------



## Msass

Tat Tuesday baby, about to lit up my el truinfador lancero#5 I think mmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## ColdSmoker

Brown label. So good!!


----------



## cutpaperglue

Starting small for my first tat-Tuesday. A Verocù and a nice nip of bourbon.


----------



## hn4cigar

Too cold to smoke anything in my area I've got plenty of tats waiting on me!


----------



## syphon101

pippin925 said:


> Evening all, smoking a Verocu tonight. Tasty little cigar.


The one you sent me was a very tasty little cigar. Been on the hunt sense, I had some in my shopping cart waiting for the mashup on famous and they sold out on me! lol
I may have to look into getting a box now.


----------



## HIM

I think smokeinn has them in stock.


----------



## pippin925

syphon101 said:


> The one you sent me was a very tasty little cigar. Been on the hunt sense, I had some in my shopping cart waiting for the mashup on famous and they sold out on me! lol
> I may have to look into getting a box now.





HIM said:


> I think smokeinn has them in stock.


Good call Cole. I was doing some Christmas shopping in the store that they ship out of yesterday and they had several boxes.


----------



## pippin925

happy Tat Tuesday everyone :banana: Looking forward to a 2013 TAA I've got planned for tonight. :smoke:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I have a Wolfie lined up for the drive home- first cigar in 2 weeks (damn cold/laryngitis)


----------



## Passprotection

Tat black


----------



## HIM

Passprotection said:


> Tat black


Is that the CG?


----------



## Passprotection

HIM said:


> Is that the CG?


CG it is. Gona finnish this up and then clean the garage, then lunch and then another smoke. Damn cooler is too full. (nice problem to have I know)


----------



## brimy623

Looking for a nice Tat sampler!
Anyone seen one? Or will I just have to pick up a couple of each?
I've had the Fausto, Havana VI & 10th Anni TAA (bad experience here!!).


----------



## Passprotection

brimy623 said:


> Looking for a nice Tat sampler!
> Anyone seen one? Or will I just have to pick up a couple of each?
> I've had the Fausto, Havana VI & 10th Anni TAA (bad experience here!!).


There's the 10th ani sampler (but guess you didn't like it) and La Riqueza's up on the monster now. 10th's will sale out today most likely. Add a few singles from the mother site and a coupon code that I know for 15% off (PM me as i cant post it here) the entire order and it'll all ship free.

A guy on here is saleing little monsters too in the sale section.


----------



## HIM

I'd say the Little Monsters are a good sampler. All very different and enjoyable. Plus Josh is a good guy.


----------



## brimy623

Passprotection said:


> A guy on here is saleing little monsters too in the sale section.


Thanks!
I'll check for it. :thumb:


----------



## brimy623

HIM said:


> I'd say the Little Monsters are a good sampler. All very different and enjoyable. Plus Josh is a good guy.


Thanks!


----------



## pippin925

Tobias Lutz said:


> I have a Wolfie lined up for the drive home- first cigar in 2 weeks (damn cold/laryngitis)


Hope you're felling better. Enjoy the Wolfie


----------



## Tobias Lutz

pippin925 said:


> Hope you're felling better. Enjoy the Wolfie


Thanks Scott, for several days I didn't feel like smoking- then I just knew it was a bad idea. Hopefully I don't reverse my recovery today, but honestly I think all that's wrong with me at this point is the dry gas heat in my house that screws with my sinuses every winter.


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Tatuaje 10th Anniversary Belle Encre. I really like these


----------



## HoserX

Bummer, another week I think I'm going to miss out on the excitement. It's been over three weeks since I've had a smoke. Strange weather here in Michigan this early in the winter. But i'm lovin it.


----------



## Calikind

BPL- Happy Tat Tuesday!


----------



## HIM

Happy Tat Tuesday to everybody, I hope your having a good one. I celebrated with a TAA 2012 earlier and may go for something else after dinner.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Finally able to have a real Tatuaje Tuesday myself! Weather was excellent today. Had a Baby face, it was just what I needed!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Slacking with the pictures, but Tat petite cazadores reserva tonight!


----------



## Sprouthog

El Triunfador


----------



## LewZephyr

Tatuaje Capa Especial
I really do enjoy these.


----------



## pippin925

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## brimy623

About to light up a Surrogates Bone Crusher on the ride home from Mom's house!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cutpaperglue

Had a Belle Encre and watched the sunset from the patio at my folks' place. A very nice dose of relaxation, for sure.


----------



## Joe K

Just opened a box of 2003 cojonu and a box of 2013 TAA


----------



## HIM

Enjoyed a Babyface earlier today while frying a turkey. Both were awesome! Hope everyones having a good Tat Tuesday and happy holidays :drinking:


----------



## GA Gator

A LIL Frank. My last lil monster.


----------



## brimy623

Dupe


----------



## Zerokruel

I bought my first Tatuaje cigars today because of this thread. 

I enjoyed a 10 year today - a very enjoyable smoke. Looking forward to trying the rest of the line.


----------



## Callum Harris

Tat frank today. Not to shabby shab


----------



## Joe K

2003's


----------



## Heath

Im gonna hit the b&m here in a bit and pick a few for Tuesday. I really am not that familiar with tatuaje. Any suggestions.


----------



## D307P

My favorite is the 10th Anniversary Belle Encre, and a few guys at the B&M lounge speak highly of the Petit Cazadores, El Triunfador, and the Faustos. Tatuaje Tuesday can be any Pete Johnson blended cigar, I also smoke the Cabaiguan by Tatuaje which is a great cigar.


----------



## HIM

Kind of depends what you like in a cigar. What kind of flavors do you like and how much of a nic kick?


----------



## Heath

HIM said:


> Kind of depends what you like in a cigar. What kind of flavors do you like and how much of a nic kick?


I like just about eveything except super mild cigars somtimes they seem like I'm just smoking paper. As far as nicotine goes I perfer less than more but I can handle it. I enjoy cain f and 601 la bomba but if I can get all the flavor and body with out the nic that is my preferred profile


----------



## HIM

The Black, Red, and Brown labels I'd say are all about med-full bodied with med strength that picks up towards the end of the smoke. I also really like the Surrogates Tramp Stamp. Honestly though I don't think you can go wrong with anything you choose. 

FWIW even though its not a Tatuaje I'm pretty sure the La Dueña is a Pete Johnson blend and is another good smoke.


----------



## Kindanutz

Figured I would ask here because everybody is smoking recently produced tatuaje cigars... has anybody noticed that the entire tat lineup is having construction issues with under filled cigars?... they are tunneling, burning hot and harsh and you have to pull multiple times to get smoke from the cigar... anybody else or is it just me?...


----------



## sullen

Can't say that i've ever had any issues with construction/burn/draw on any tats.


----------



## Heath

I found this in a drawer in the humi never knew what it was know I do thanks to Dave's post what you're smoking now. I guess I burn it up on Tuesday hopefully its a good one. Thanks for the recommendation s too I'll be giving those a go here soon too.


----------



## HIM

Kindanutz said:


> Figured I would ask here because everybody is smoking recently produced tatuaje cigars... has anybody noticed that the entire tat lineup is having construction issues with under filled cigars?... they are tunneling, burning hot and harsh and you have to pull multiple times to get smoke from the cigar... anybody else or is it just me?...


I dont have any of these issues with any of my cigars really. What are you storing at and how long do you let them rest before you smoke them?


----------



## Kindanutz

storing at 59-62%... for every one day of shipping I let them rest for 1 week but the cigars I'm smoking now where delivered in vacuum sealed packages with boveda packs... take a look at this picture I was just about to smoke a tatuaje novella reserva and found this at the foot...


----------



## Joe K

HIM said:


> The Black, Red, and Brown labels I'd say are all about med-full bodied with med strength that picks up towards the end of the smoke. I also really like the Surrogates Tramp Stamp. Honestly though I don't think you can go wrong with anything you choose.
> 
> FWIW even though its not a Tatuaje I'm pretty sure the La Dueña is a Pete Johnson blend and is another good smoke.


yup La Duena was blended by Pete Johnson for Don Pepin's daughter Janny


----------



## HIM

Your storage is good and your letting them get acclimated so it ain't that. I'll admit the foot does look a bit loose but I can honestly say none of the Tats I've smoked have had those problems. Actually its been quite the opposite and the consistency is one of the things I've enjoyed about Tatuaje. Sorry to hear you haven't had the same experiences.


----------



## HIM

Won't let me edit my post for some reason. Try burying a couple away for a few months and see if it helps.


----------



## Hubby

Cant wait for Tuesday.. The Tats that I got from @ejewell are well and rested now... Going to be our first "Tat" Tuesday!!!! Okay we really need to get lives LOL :smoke: :der:


----------



## Kindanutz

cabaiguan 46s, j21s, noella reserva, regio reserva, black label petite lacernos... every second or third stick I've been having under filling issues and soft spots... :bawling:

this has not been the norm for any tatuaje line for as long as I've been smoking cigars... :ask:


----------



## brimy623

Hubby said:


> Cant wait for Tuesday.. The Tats that I got from @ejewell are well and rested now... Going to be our first "Tat" Tuesday!!!! Okay we really need to get lives LOL :smoke: :der:


LOL
Which Tat?


----------



## ejewell

brimy623 said:


> LOL
> Which Tat?


Tatuaje Avion 13 FF Limited (Avion 2013 Habano) 
@Hubby, smoke em if ya got em! I'm plum out. went through a whole bundle. They were pretty darn good to me.


----------



## Hubby

ejewell said:


> Tatuaje Avion 13 FF Limited (Avion 2013 Habano)
> @Hubby, smoke em if ya got em! I'm plum out. went through a whole bundle. They were pretty darn good to me.


YEP... What Erik said! Tomorrow is the day!


----------



## brimy623

@ejewell @Hubby

Cool! I'll have to keep an eye out for them!
So far only one bad experience with Tats & I think it was just a fluke because everything else has been on point.


----------



## brimy623

Havana VI Hermosos








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## D307P

Happy New Years Eve to everyone. Going with my usual Tuesday morning smoke, a tasty Cabaiguan


----------



## sullen

just burned a Cojonu 2012 Maduro 
kinda disappointed, was way way milder than what i was expecting...


----------



## GA Gator

Tat 10th anniversary Lancero, happy new year all!

You'll have to imagine the pic have tried a bunch of different times and different ways. What's up with pictures?


----------



## GA Gator




----------



## Sprouthog

Tat Miami Cojonu 2003


----------



## Hubby

The Wifey and I's Tat Tuesday smoke!! 
Tatuaje Avion 13 FF Limited


----------



## smoking ash

Tatuaje Noella


----------



## ejewell

Hubby said:


> The Wifey and I's Tat Tuesday smoke!!
> Tatuaje Avion 13 FF Limited


 :smoke:


----------



## Hubby

ejewell said:


> :smoke:


Yes sir!!!! Thank to you brother!!!!!! :biggrin:

Good smoke.. We enjoyed them...


----------



## imported_mark_j

My first Tat!!

Mild, but complex and delicious. I'm in love.


----------



## brimy623

[/URL][/IMG]

Havana VI


----------



## sullen

nice, i forgot it's tuesday! need to dig one out.


----------



## sullen

Giving the Ambos Mundos (Habano) a whirl. Didn't know what to expect with all the bad reviews....
Pretty good, it's not a brown label or reserva, but it's also a fraction of the price. I like it...


----------



## Jasonx250z

im gunna need to stock up on more tats this is new and its my favorite brand humm what shall i pick for tate tuesday


----------



## HIM

Probably gonna smoke a Tramp Stamp later. Its the shortest smoke of the Tats I have and its windy as hell down here today.


----------



## Jasonx250z

HIM said:


> Probably gonna smoke a Tramp Stamp later. Its the shortest smoke of the Tats I have and its windy as hell down here today.


how are those by the way iv been wanting to try them


----------



## blknyt

Now I get what the Tat excitement is all about...!!

Had my first Cojonu 2012 over the weekend. Amazing cigar. And so much thick rich smoke and flavor! Just ordered a 5-pack and probably will get a box if the fiver is as good as my first single!!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

HIM said:


> Probably gonna smoke a Tramp Stamp later. Its the shortest smoke of the Tats I have and its windy as hell down here today.


You have to get yourself some Verocu 5 or Reserva Petite Cazadores.. I wont be able to partake today, subzero wind chill... I do however have some purchases that should arrive 
soon that should make people jealous... Little Boris may or may not be one of them....


----------



## sullen

Having a 7th Reserva


----------



## Heath

Went with this 2008 dont really know much about it. Found it hiding in the humi


----------



## LewZephyr

Tatuaje 7th Capa Especial


----------



## Joe K

Tramp Stamp


----------



## Sprouthog

Tatuaje Ambos Mundos Grande #1


----------



## HIM

GnarlyEggs said:


> You have to get yourself some Verocu 5 or Reserva Petite Cazadores.. I wont be able to partake today, subzero wind chill... I do however have some purchases that should arrive
> soon that should make people jealous... Little Boris may or may not be one of them....


Ive had a Verocu and loved it. Definitely need more!!


----------



## brimy623

Another 1st for me!


----------



## Passprotection

Yum


----------



## D307P

Smoking one of my favorites from Pete Johnson, Tatuaje 10th Anniversary Belle Encre


----------



## cutpaperglue

Kicking off my birthday/tat-tuesday with a Fausto. Damn nice stick, dark and strong but I keep getting these delicious honey notes. The devil is a sweet-talker, apparently.


----------



## tosis

Enjoyed a Havana IV today. Almost two months since my last Tat, feeling grateful for the warm weather today.


----------



## tosis

brimy623 said:


> Another 1st for me!


How are those? I've been thinking about picking some up.


----------



## border bandit

D307P said:


> Smoking one of my favorites from Pete Johnson, Tatuaje 10th Anniversary Belle Encre


smoking the same thing....awesome stick


----------



## HIM

cutpaperglue said:


> Kicking off my birthday/tat-tuesday with a Fausto. Damn nice stick, dark and strong but I keep getting these delicious honey notes. The devil is a sweet-talker, apparently.
> 
> View attachment 47441


Happy birthday!


----------



## brimy623

tosis said:


> How are those? I've been thinking about picking some up.


Not bad at all!!
It started out a little one dimensional but developed pretty good in the 2nd 3rd.
I would buy, but not breaking my neck to get them.


----------



## sullen

la riqueza no.4 this tuesday for me


----------



## pippin925

Happy tat Tuesday! I've been slacking the last few weeks so pulled out a Regios Reserva for tonight. Enjoy everyone!


----------



## pippin925

cutpaperglue said:


> Kicking off my birthday/tat-tuesday with a Fausto. Damn nice stick, dark and strong but I keep getting these delicious honey notes. The devil is a sweet-talker, apparently.
> 
> View attachment 47441


Happy birthday


----------



## Chromefatty

My first Tat Tuesday! I just finished a HavanaVI (corona).


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat 10th Ann


----------



## cpmcdill

Tatuaje Cabinet Noella (corona) -- Nice! Slight barnyard pre-light aroma which is not present in the smoking. A wee bit firm on the draw, but it's only been resting 2 weeks. Medium bodied and well-balanced. Plenty of spice in the nose.


----------



## cutpaperglue

I'm off of work, so it's time to break out the big guns. Getting a second helping of tat-tuesday with a Triunfador Lancero Limited is really hitting the spot right now.


----------



## HIM

Lil Frank for me tonight and sadly the last I had. Looking forward to whatever Pete is doing for the Lil Monsters this year. 

Happy Tat Tuesday everyone!!


----------



## ColdSmoker

This is one of those cigars that makes me think those CC snobs should suck it.


----------



## pippin925

cpmcdill said:


> Tatuaje Cabinet Noella (corona) -- Nice! Slight barnyard pre-light aroma which is not present in the smoking. A wee bit firm on the draw, but it's only been resting 2 weeks. Medium bodied and well-balanced. Plenty of spice in the nose.





Chromefatty said:


> My first Tat Tuesday! I just finished a HavanaVI (corona).


RG bump for your first Tat Tuesday!



HIM said:


> Lil Frank for me tonight and sadly the last I had. Looking forward to whatever Pete is doing for the Lil Monsters this year.
> 
> Happy Tat Tuesday everyone!!


Looking forward to them as well. I heard they're suppose to be the same RG as the regular monsters, just shorter.


----------



## cpmcdill

pippin925 said:


> RG bump for your first Tat Tuesday!


Thanks very much!


----------



## ejewell

my first official Tat Tuesday


----------



## HIM

pippin925 said:


> Looking forward to them as well. I heard they're suppose to be the same RG as the regular monsters, just shorter.


That would be interesting. I'd definitely enjoy that.


----------



## D307P

Having a Cabaiguan


----------



## sullen

7th reserva


----------



## cpmcdill

Series P short robusto -- I actually like it better than the Miami (which was great)


----------



## LewZephyr

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles
Thank you Puff.com for making me aware of new and tasty treats.
This is one feking great smoke. There will be more in the future.


----------



## JayEsseff

To me, it just doesn't get better than this... :smoke2:


----------



## HIM

Happy Tatuaje Tuesday everyone! Celebrating with my last LAT 46 SS tonight.

View attachment 83193


----------



## JayEsseff

HIM said:


> Happy Tatuaje Tuesday everyone! Celebrating with my last LAT 46 SS tonight.
> 
> View attachment 83193


How are those? I wish I could get my hands on some locally...They look incredible.


----------



## HIM

JayEsseff said:


> How are those? I wish I could get my hands on some locally...They look incredible.


Quite nice and different to the other Tat or LATs. Lots of sweet chocolate coffee notes with a little pepper in the retrohale. Good body and medium nic strength. Definitely worth trying, I know I'll be looking to get some more.


----------



## JayEsseff

HIM said:


> Quite nice and different to the other Tat or LATs. Lots of sweet chocolate coffee notes with a little pepper in the retrohale. Good body and medium nic strength. Definitely worth trying, I know I'll be looking to get some more.


Wow...Sign me up. You made me want to buy a box blind.

I was thinking of the 54 because it's the same size as the Guapos Toro Grande and that's my favorite cigar. Do you think its better in a different size? I see you're smoking a SS.


----------



## cutpaperglue

Havana VI Victorias. Had a devil of a time getting a decent photo, luckily the cigar isn't nearly as much of a pain in the ass. If it smokes this nicely ROTT, then I can't wait to see what some rest does for the other four! I am noticing that the ash seems brittle and doesn't hold very long, but that's the only negative I can find.


----------



## TorchandCutter

I just had my first Tatuaje Verocu no. 5 last night and was really pleasantly surprised with all that flavor in such a small cigar and for such a small price!


----------



## HIM

JayEsseff said:


> Wow...Sign me up. You made me want to buy a box blind.
> 
> I was thinking of the 54 because it's the same size as the Guapos Toro Grande and that's my favorite cigar. Do you think its better in a different size? I see you're smoking a SS.


The LAT 46 SS is a whole different animal compared to the regular LAT line and as far as I know only comes in one vitola, a 5 5/8" x 46 corona gorda. If your interested topqualitycigars has them but they only come in 10 count boxes.


----------



## JayEsseff

HIM said:


> The LAT 46 SS is a whole different animal compared to the regular LAT line and as far as I know only comes in one vitola, a 5 5/8" x 46 corona gorda. If your interested topqualitycigars has them but they only come in 10 count boxes.


Thanks man! I'll check it out.


----------



## biodarwin

Smoked my last Havana IV Artista  Its ok, I have 10 or so Nobles as well


----------



## sullen

smokeinn sells them as 5 packs


----------



## HIM

JayEsseff said:


> Thanks man! I'll check it out.





sullen said:


> smokeinn sells them as 5 packs


No problem and good find on the 5 packs sullen.


----------



## Sprouthog

L'Atelier El Suelo Prado


----------



## Joe K

Sorry fellas I just couldn't wait. I got a beautiful box of cojonu 2006 and had to have one


----------



## 04EDGE40

Ok, I know this is a slight bit off topic, but I've never tried a Tatuaje of any sort.

I have a good selection between the multiple B&M's here in town and I'm looking to run out and pick up a couple cigars this weekend. If I was to pick out one Tatuaje, which would it be?

I'm a fan of coffee and chocolate notes, nuttiness and earthiness, and not overwhelming spice. I'd say I'm a medium to medium-full bodied kind of guy.

If you've got some ideas, just throw out a couple recommendations for me and I'm going to try to find them this weekend. I'm stocking up my "summer-time" humi for when the weather gets a little nicer!



EDIT: wow, it's not Tuesday yet. That's depressing when you really think it's Tuesday, and it turns out to be Monday. I'm totally blaming you, Joe K! Still four workdays left... :tape:


----------



## border bandit

Very loaded question my friend.... 

Conjonu 2006, 2009, 2012
Brown label
Reserve
Havani vi
Series p (short filler, somewhat economical if you get a good deal on it $4-5)
10th anniversary Miami

I'm very partial to tat's. Nothing super powerful, but full of flavor on the med to full scale. Can't go wrong.you'll get most of the notes your trying to look for in tat's . there's a lot of reviews around on them.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Don't for get black label


----------



## 04EDGE40

I think I will look for the Havana VI and the 10 Year Miami this weekend then. I've read some reviews on both now and they sound great. For some reason the wrapper on the Fausto is telling me to try it, but from the reviews I've read on it now I'm not sure what to expect. That may be one I pick up later when I'm feeling adventurous.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## defetis

brimy623 said:


>


Hey man, let me know how that is...I picked up a skull crusher and crystal baller. Havent had either yet but was wondering about the bone and the other one?


----------



## brimy623

defetis said:


> Hey man, let me know how that is...I picked up a skull crusher and crystal baller. Havent had either yet but was wondering about the bone and the other one?




Kinda bland! This is my 2nd one & I'm not impressed with the exception of a darn near perfect burn.
in my limited Tat experience, The Fausto & Havana VI are much better.


----------



## defetis

brimy623 said:


> Kinda bland! This is my 2nd one & I'm not impressed with the exception of a darn near perfect burn.
> in my limited Tat experience, The Fausto & Havana VI are much better.


Not what I wanted to hear


----------



## MDSPHOTO

brimy623 said:


> Kinda bland! This is my 2nd one & I'm not impressed with the exception of a darn near perfect burn.
> in my limited Tat experience, The Fausto & Havana VI are much better.


Hmmmm. I picked two of these up this weekend because I was told they were similar in body to the Havana VI, but with more chocolate & espresso flavors.


----------



## brimy623

defetis said:


> Not what I wanted to hear


Sorry! hwell:

Hey! you might have a different experience.


----------



## brimy623

MDSPHOTO said:


> Hmmmm. I picked two of these up this weekend because I was told they were *similar in body to the Havana VI, but with more chocolate & espresso flavors.*


Not my experience!


----------



## cutpaperglue

Havana VI Nobles and a nice cuppa before I head in to work. Draw's a bit tight on this one, but everything else is dandy.


----------



## sullen

~ambos~mundos~

~**happy T-day**~


----------



## cpmcdill

Cabaiguan Guapos RX Natural (5 1/4 x 50)


----------



## jurgenph

have not participated here in a while 










J.


----------



## Joe K

Lil Drac for a night cap


----------



## HIM

Had a Verocu 5 myself while studying for the BJCP entrance exam.


----------



## Smokin'Joe

Had a Lat Maduro this evening.
After having the Lat SS I think my expectations were too high for this one.

Looking forward to trying the Extension de la racine next


----------



## Calikind

Tat PL great as usual.


----------



## defetis

Sorry I didn't have time to get this on yesterday when I smoked it. I was pleasantly surprised with the baller after reading other opinions on the skull and bone


----------



## cutpaperglue

Cabaiguan Coronas Extra. It's good, but the draw's a bit loose and overall it's not as much to my liking as the Petite Cabi or a Guapos.


----------



## brimy623

Havana VI Nobles


----------



## Passprotection

La Riqueza #5


----------



## MDSPHOTO

75 degrees today required a contribution to Tatuaje Tuesday.


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat Cojonu 2012 Mad


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Smoking a Tatuaje Mexican Experiment.. Very nice!!!!!!!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Smokin'Joe said:


> Had a Lat Maduro this evening.
> After having the Lat SS I think my expectations were too high for this one.
> 
> Looking forward to trying the Extension de la racine next


Those Lat SS are something else!


----------



## cpmcdill

Tatuaje Cabinet Noella


----------



## cutpaperglue

Havana vi hermosos at the bar.


----------



## Smokin'Joe

GnarlyEggs said:


> Those Lat SS are something else!


Wish I had more. They were delicious!!!


----------



## abcentfishing

perfect pair 2006 cojonu and a little bourbon


----------



## LewZephyr

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles after dinner last night.


----------



## cutpaperglue

Cojonu 2006


----------



## AuTechCoM

Just enjoyed the one that @cpmcdill sent me last night. I am going to have to find some more of these.


----------



## defetis

Little guy packs a punch!


----------



## Jasonx250z

Is that the t 110


----------



## defetis

Jasonx250z said:


> Is that the t 110


? say what


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## Passprotection

Tat PL


----------



## cutpaperglue

Noella Reserva. Really enjoying this one, sweet spices and mild leather with just the right tickle of pepper. Delicious!


----------



## Merovius

Black PL


----------



## cpmcdill

Letting the good times roll on this Fat Tuesday/Tat Tuesday with a Tatuaje Cabinet Noella


----------



## JustTroItIn

Cabaiguan


----------



## LewZephyr

Tatuaje Petite. 
Had some serious draw issues untill 1/2 way through. Great flavor none the less.


----------



## Calikind

Tatuaje Cohete


----------



## HIM

Happy Tat Tuesday! I have a Verocu 5 calling my name.


----------



## Joe K

HIM said:


> Happy Tat Tuesday! I have a Verocu 5 calling my name.


Happy Tat day to you to, I should have my new Tatuaje stuff tomorrow to post, hope your around to check it out. I'll tell you this much, yes I got another monster box for the collection. I also got something you are going to want to see


----------



## HIM

Looking forward to seeing the haul. I don't know how your finding these monsters but I give you props!!


----------



## Calikind




----------



## cutpaperglue

A little late, but it's still Tat-Tuesday for me. Havana VI Victorias is really hitting the spot.


----------



## Cigar5150

At the risk of duplicating info in the other thread, just a heads up for the Tat Tues folks. 2013 Corona Gorda jars start shipping from Top Quality Cigars on Mon. Last I saw they had a few extra jars.


----------



## sullen

there's something like 10,000 jars being released, they're going to be very easy to find, all the retailers are labeling them "limited release" (which they are) but leaving out the fact that there's more than enough to go around and then some.

just keep that in mind, they'll be available for a _while_!


----------



## HIM

Yea they really didnt make the jars valuable with the amount they produced. Don't really agree with the way they played their cards on that one but I'm sure they'll make a killing anyways.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Amazing tat I gotta get a jar


----------



## thechasm442

Nicaragua petite reserva


----------



## theboss928

Had a Tat Noellas Reserva last night and a Tat Series P today. Might have to light a Tat La Casita Churchill tonight though.


----------



## HIM

I've got a Gran Chasseur waiting for me for after dinner. Can't wait... Happy Tat Tuesday!!


----------



## Joe K

HIM said:


> I've got a Gran Chasseur waiting for me for after dinner. Can't wait... Happy Tat Tuesday!!


Very nice indeed, we need to get a "like" button on here


----------



## jp1979

Capa Especial


----------



## Joe K

jp1979 said:


> Capa Especial


We need a like button !


----------



## Nature

Tatuaje Havana VI Almirantes with a
Founders Filthy Bastard Scotch Ale.

Not too cold today. The front garage door was open at my favorite lounge.


----------



## cpmcdill

Tatuaje Cabinet Noella


----------



## jp1979

Joe K said:


> We need a like button !


What you smoking today?


----------



## Joe K

jp1979 said:


> What you smoking today?


I'm just finishing up a Swag S rite now, thinking of a RJ21 is on deck


----------



## HIM

Joe K said:


> Very nice indeed, we need to get a "like" button on here


yea the closest thing is the RG button but its not quite the same.


----------



## hott wheellzz

Picked up a Tattoo 10 Miami from the local B&M today, hopefully I have some time later tonight to light it up


----------



## cutpaperglue

Cojonu 2012. It's an ugly brute of a stick, but man does it taste great! Perfect with a glass of Bulleit Rye-- happy Tat-Tuesday.


----------



## LewZephyr

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles after dinner last night.


----------



## Joe K

Look what came just on time for Tat Tuesday, I got a few extra singles to smoke


----------



## Jasonx250z

Joe K said:


> Look what came just on time for Tat Tuesday, I got a few extra singles to smoke
> View attachment 48544


Those are my fave stick my local b&m has boxs stack a mile high, just wish I hand not blown my cigar budget for month lol


----------



## jp1979

Just smoked a verocu. No pics still, This broken phone thing is killing me.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Joe K said:


> Look what came just on time for Tat Tuesday, I got a few extra singles to smoke
> View attachment 48544


Very nice have not been able to find them as singles only the jar and that's a little out of my price range right now. Congrats on a great purchase!!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Fired up my second Crystal Baller this week, while the first one did not have much flavor this one has some deeper chocolate & cedar notes.


----------



## thechasm442

It's 12 degrees with the wind here. My huevos are freezing but the cigar is tasty!


----------



## Passprotection




----------



## cutpaperglue




----------



## thechasm442

cutpaperglue said:


>


How was it? I have a Fausto Robusto that I've been sitting on for a couple months and have heard good things.


----------



## cutpaperglue

thechasm442 said:


> How was it? I have a Fausto Robusto that I've been sitting on for a couple months and have heard good things.


I think they're great. It's a lot of cigar though, very much full in flavor and up there in strength. Expect deep earth, large leather, a bit of chalky mineralic notes after the halfway point, and bittersweet chocolate that creeps up on you (in a very nice way). Not as peppery as you might think, but it's there on the retrohale. I find they can burn a little uneven, but nothing catastrophic. They make me a bit thirsty, and I think beer or water a better choice to pair than liquor. So what have you been waiting for? Fire that sucker up.

EDIT: I forgot something in my notes-- the last third does a bit of a cedar blast. If you don't like it, purging a little seems to back off the woodiness.


----------



## waltah

Went with a Lil Drac and a Belle Encre Reserva for Tat Tuesday. Killer smokes


----------



## sullen

happy cg family.....
where to begin tomorrow!?


----------



## MDSPHOTO

sullen said:


> happy cg family.....
> where to begin tomorrow!?


I would go with the opposite of white!


----------



## DooDude

The reserve for sure


----------



## Nature

Tatuaje Tobacconists' of America Association Ltd, 2012
2 year anniversary last week of its release
Paired with Knob Creek single barrel;


----------



## Joe K

666


----------



## pippin925

It's been awhile since I participated here. Glad to see Tat Tuesday going strong.
Lit up a Noella Reserva while grilling up some yard bird.


----------



## cutpaperglue

L'Atelier MAD 54. Just soaking in this warm night with maduro goodness.


----------



## brimy623

The Verocu is one tasty stick!!:laugh:


----------



## sullen

burned this beauty earlier


----------



## thechasm442

Happy Tatueasday!


----------



## GA Gator

Lil frank


----------



## BlueDevil07

7th Capa Especial


----------



## Dr. Conny

I haven't tried the Cigar, but I know the Knob SB is good



Nature said:


> Tatuaje Tobacconists' of America Association Ltd, 2012
> 2 year anniversary last week of its release
> Paired with Knob Creek single barrel;


----------



## pippin925

Cojonu 2012 tonight


----------



## cutpaperglue

La Riqueza bombed by @teckneekz

Good stick, true to its name it really got rich and heavy towards the end. Mmm mmm.


----------



## rangerdavid

Tat Black Label in Lancero!! MMmmmmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## Joe K

La Riqueza


----------



## Sprouthog

Reserva


----------



## HIM

Happy Tat Tuesday!!

View attachment 84960


----------



## LewZephyr

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles
only have 1 left... gunna have to get some more.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just so happened to work out that I am smoking a Tat today...


----------



## teckneekz

Brown label 7th.


----------



## jp1979

My contribution to Tat Tuesday is an RC184. Got a box in today so I lit up my last single. Shorter smoke time than I would have thought. Great stick.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto

I will be hitting a Black Corona Gorda within the hour!


----------



## Goatmilk

CQ1 in memory of all of Shemp's that he sold/traded away


----------



## Shemp75

Goatmilk said:


> CQ1 in memory of all of Shemp's that he sold/traded away


Excuse me for sharing some LE love.


----------



## thechasm442

Happy Tatuesday. Kicking it off at work with a Verocu no 5


----------



## kcviper

I enjoyed this.....which was my first of this variety. Love tat's!!!


----------



## sullen




----------



## cutpaperglue

Hadn't had a cigar in just over a week due to travelling and family time, so I thought I would treat myself on this fine Tat-Tuesday.


----------



## thechasm442

cutpaperglue said:


> Hadn't had a cigar in just over a week due to travelling and family time, so I thought I would treat myself on this fine Tat-Tuesday.


I like your style!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

cutpaperglue said:


> Hadn't had a cigar in just over a week due to travelling and family time, so I thought I would treat myself on this fine Tat-Tuesday.


Nice choice. BTW I had those same plates growing up.


----------



## BlueDevil07

10th Anni Belle Encre


----------



## thechasm442

BlueDevil07 said:


> 10th Anni Belle Encre


I've only had the Bon Chasseur a few times but never the Belle Encre. It was a fantastic cigar though!


----------



## HIM

Enjoying my last Wolfie... Happy Tat Tuesday!!


----------



## hn4cigar

Tatuaje 10th Anniversary Bon Chasseur


----------



## thechasm442

Time to kick off another Tatuesday


----------



## thechasm442

J21


----------



## blknyt

Was feeling left out of Tat Tues, so I just ordered some Cojonu's. Will be celebrating TT next week!!


----------



## HIM

What to smoke what to smoke..... TAA 2012? 2013? SW Reserva? Decisions decisions.


----------



## sullen

2012~!


----------



## Drez_

Had a Black Petite Lancero while out earlier this afternoon. Going for this as dessert after dinner.


----------



## Joe K

I'm trying my first El Suelo, it's not to good I don't know how long I'm going to give it.


----------



## Joe K

Damn, that El Suelo might be the worst cigar I've ever had. I gave it about 5 minuets but that's all I could take. Legado de Pepin to back it up


----------



## thechasm442

Joe K said:


> I'm trying my first El Suelo, it's not to good I don't know how long I'm going to give it.


What's it like? I have 1 on the way.


----------



## Joe K

thechasm442 said:


> What's it like? I have 1 on the way.


The only thing I can really say is that there was nothing at all I liked about it. Right off the bat the draw was really tight, even after I hit it was a draw poker it was still tight. And extra mild to me.....blah


----------



## thechasm442

Joe K said:


> The only thing I can really say is that there was nothing at all I liked about it. Right off the bat the draw was really tight, even after I hit it was a draw poker it was still tight. And extra mild to me.....blah


Ehh hopefully it was a dud, I'll prolly sit on mine a while.

Closing out my Tatuesday with a Petite Cazadores


----------



## Joe K

thechasm442 said:


> Ehh hopefully it was a dud, I'll prolly sit on mine a while.
> 
> Closing out my Tatuesday with a Petite Cazadores


You might want to let it sit for a long while. I was expecting something maybe halfway decent at the least, but this was no where close to that. This coming from a tat whore


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat Havana VI Gorditos


----------



## thechasm442

Joe K said:


> You might want to let it sit for a long while. I was expecting something maybe halfway decent at the least, but this was no where close to that. This coming from a tat whore


Haha considering the source, I will do just that


----------



## HIM

After all that decision making I ended up going with a Tat Black PL lol. No regrets at all though.


----------



## Joe K

HIM said:


> After all that decision making I ended up going with a Tat Black PL lol. No regrets at all though.


I'm still letting my tat blacks sit a little longer, looking forward to trying one. La Riqueza for my nightcap


----------



## Calikind




----------



## zoey

Tatuaje Petite for me as well....draw was tight as hell till the 1/2 was over then it was fine.....squeezed it in during yard work....again


----------



## Gheldan

Had a lovely Tatuaje Black Barrel. My local B&M had a barrel when I went today and I just had to pick it up and try it. Was not disappointed at all.


----------



## sullen

What are we all smoking today.....

I smoked my first Petit Cazadores Reserva yesterday...
As much as I wanted to LOVE this little guy, I was really REALLY unimpressed with it.


----------



## brimy623

I think that I need to try some more actual Tats!

But in the mean time this will have to do.


----------



## Cardinal

Lunch is served -


----------



## thechasm442

Haven't decided what to start with yet. Thinking either a J21 or 7th Capa Especial.


----------



## Erphern

Oh, I accidentally a Cabaiguan. Happy Tuesday!


----------



## thechasm442

J21


----------



## cutpaperglue

Cabaiguan and a homebrew on this lovely sunny Tuesday.


----------



## Calikind




----------



## jp1979

Happy Tuesday. I have to say that thus is probably my least favorite Tat of all of the ones I've smoked so far. Draw was super tight. Probably over humidified, it was buried under a bunch of other sticks. I have another one, I'll try dry boxing it for 2 days


----------



## Joe K

@jp1979 enjoy bro, I have a box of those in the aging room right now, I'm going with the 03 tonight after a kick ass dinner. I ate at a country club tonight jp


----------



## jp1979

Joe K said:


> @jp1979 enjoy bro, I have a box of those in the aging room right now, I'm going with the 03 tonight after a kick ass dinner. I ate at a country club tonight jp
> View attachment 49059


What you have?


----------



## Joe K

jp1979 said:


> What you have?


I had a steak with some mushrooms and fries @jp1979 best part I found out is they have a nice deck outside with fire pit's right on the golf course that is cigar friendly. I just found a new place to relax and watch people play golf while I puff


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat black lance


----------



## jp1979

Joe K said:


> I had a steak with some mushrooms and fries @jp1979 best part I found out is they have a nice deck outside with fire pit's right on the golf course that is cigar friendly. I just found a new place to relax and watch people play golf while I puff


Sounds like my kinda place. I've been hanging out over at the lake by my house. Watching the ladies run by while I'm smoking
A stogie


----------



## Joe K

jp1979 said:


> Sounds like my kinda place. I've been hanging out over at the lake by my house. Watching the ladies run by while I'm smoking
> A stogie


Very good move


----------



## thechasm442

My first Fausto


----------



## Joe K

thechasm442 said:


> My first Fausto


How do you like it, was not full to me at all ?


----------



## thechasm442

Joe K said:


> How do you like it, was not full to me at all ?


1/2 down and very meh. Medium bodies and flavored and one dimensional. First time a Tat hasn't impressed me.


----------



## Joe K

thechasm442 said:


> 1/2 down and very meh. Medium bodies and flavored and one dimensional. First time a Tat hasn't impressed me.


Same here


----------



## HIM

LAT mad56 tonight. My first sample with the maduro line and wasn't crazy about it. Interested in trying the corona though. Could be much different than its 56RG brethren.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Had my first Cabaiguan last night. Not bad, but not great either.


----------



## sullen

HIM said:


> LAT mad56 tonight. My first sample with the maduro line and wasn't crazy about it. Interested in trying the corona though. Could be much different than its 56RG brethren.


good to hear because everyone LOVES these and i think they SUCK.

now if it was marketed as a mild-medium maduro under a different name, ok then.....
but as the maduro version of the l'atelier, HELL NO..

if you didn't like it because it was milder and less flavorful than you expected, the smaller RG won't help...


----------



## HIM

I wouldn't say it sucked just that it wasn't for me other than the final 3rd. As it stands I still like the 46 SS the most of all the LATs.


----------



## sullen

you've got to try the lancero, it's REALLY good.
46ss is my fav too, so i think you'll enjoy it..


----------



## cutpaperglue

Getting an early start with a Seventh Reserva.


----------



## thechasm442

My jar only has 2 weeks on it but I had to try one. Good news is they are awesome fresh, can't wait to see what a few years does.


----------



## ChiGars

Tatuaje wet wrap


----------



## jp1979

ChiGars said:


> View attachment 49104
> Tatuaje wet wrap


You get it from Casa?


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat 10th Ann


----------



## zoey

Tat Reserva for me or J21?


----------



## HIM

Rain ruined my chance at a Tat Tuesday  Hope everyone else had a good one.


----------



## Joe K

Bone crusher


----------



## thechasm442

Happy Tatuesday puffers. Smoking a Regios for an upcoming review.


----------



## Joe K

The best Tatuesday yet @HIM @jp1979


----------



## Joe K

Happy Tatuaje Tuesday


----------



## HIM

Joe K said:


> The best Tatuesday yet @HIM @jp1979
> View attachment 49183


Whys that? Ive got my first Black label corona gorda lined up for tonight. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## HIM

Nvm the pic didn't show until I quoted your post. Thats badass!!!!! What you smoking there?


----------



## Joe K

I don't really know what I'm smoking, Pete's giving me some stuff out of his bag, it's awesome stuff


----------



## jp1979

Joe K said:


> I don't really know what I'm smoking, Pete's giving me some stuff out of his bag, it's awesome stuff


That's badass. I was going to skip Tat Tuesday this week. But now.....


----------



## thechasm442

damn Joe, that's awesome.


----------



## jp1979

Joe K said:


> Happy Tatuaje Tuesday
> View attachment 49184


Is that a bottle of Opus One?


----------



## jp1979

Alright, snuck in a quick one before I pack and watch the finale of Ink Master.


----------



## Sprouthog

Havana VI


----------



## Joe K

jp1979 said:


> Is that a bottle of Opus One?


Yes that's opus one I brought for Pete, I don't drink but I know he likes wine. He opened it and drank it with the people that were there. They were all pretty happy, I was happy they enjoyed it


----------



## jp1979

Joe K said:


> Yes that's opus one I brought for Pete, I don't drink but I know he likes wine. He opened it and drank it with the people that were there. They were all pretty happy, I was happy they enjoyed it


Sounds like an awesome time. Any cool freebies?


----------



## Joe K

jp1979 said:


> Sounds like an awesome time. Any cool freebies?


Yea Pete gave me a few sticks that are not out yet, a3 pack of Robusto Blacks and some swag


----------



## jp1979

What was he smoking? Looks like a lancero.


----------



## Joe K

jp1979 said:


> What was he smoking? Looks like a lancero.


Yea it was a cabiguan lanc


----------



## jp1979

Nice. I just picked the Tat Lance sampler.... Good to see him smoking one. I will have to pick up another sampler to "pick at" lol


----------



## Joe K

Picked up 2 boxes of the Tatuaje Double D's made only for Tobacco Plaza


----------



## jp1979

Those are the wet wraps, right? I was eyeballing those a month ago. Let me know how they are.


----------



## Joe K

jp1979 said:


> Those are the wet wraps, right? I was eyeballing those a month ago. Let me know how they are.


Yes they are wet wrapped, I opens a box to check them out Which was a good move because the seem a little dry so I put them in my humidor with the box open


----------



## thechasm442

7th Capa Especial


----------



## jp1979

thechasm442 said:


> 7th Capa Especial


One hour into Tuesday and we got our first post. You sir, are hardcore.


----------



## thechasm442

Haha. It's my only day off so I'm gonna make the most of it.

That and at this time of night my neighbors finally shut the [email protected]&% up and I can relax in silence.


----------



## jp1979




----------



## thechasm442

jp1979 said:


>


How is it? I have one and I've been waiting to fire it up.


----------



## jp1979

I smoked one 6 months ago and wasn't impressed. This one was much better. I actually prefer the 09'. This one just doesn't have anything special to it.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Ok I'm in, tonight for hockey I'll smoke my first Cojonu 2012 Sumatra


----------



## jp1979

HCS I got from @Joe K


----------



## HIM

Apocalypse...

View attachment 85869


----------



## Joe K

jp1979 said:


> HCS I got from @Joe K


So how was it ?


----------



## Joe K

HIM said:


> Apocalypse...
> 
> View attachment 85869


How was it ?


----------



## jp1979

Joe K said:


> So how was it ?


I liked it. I'm starting to become a really big fan of the CT broadleaf. It reminded me a lot of the La Duena.


----------



## brimy623

Regios courtesy of my man @sullen


----------



## HIM

Joe K said:


> How was it ?


Fantastic. Still not quite as good as the original Anarchy though.


----------



## teamgotoil

Smoking a Tat Havana VI Arista.


----------



## jp1979

I'm going to go for one more.... Just have to pick one.


----------



## Joe K

jp1979 said:


> I liked it. I'm starting to become a really big fan of the CT broadleaf. It reminded me a lot of the La Duena.


And the price is right for those at $140 a box


----------



## Sprouthog

Fausto short churchill


----------



## Joe K

2003 Cojonu


----------



## jp1979

Joe K said:


> And the price is right for those at $140 a box


Yeah. I checked it out while I was burning that one....


----------



## thechasm442

L'Atelier Mad44


----------



## thechasm442

Yo


----------



## cakeanddottle

In observance of Tatuaje Tuesday I'll be smoking my very first Miami tonight, a Unicos


----------



## thechasm442

My first crack at a Tattoo. So far it's a total pepper bomb with a subtle sweetness. Awesome $5 stick.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Tat Black Robusto. Man this thing packed a punch on the first couple draws but mellowed out real nice. I can't wait to get further into it.


----------



## Joe K

thechasm442 said:


> My first crack at a Tattoo. So far it's a total pepper bomb with a subtle sweetness. Awesome $5 stick.


Glad to see you liked it. I had the new My Father tonight, it was a pepper bomb I really enjoyed it


----------



## thechasm442

Joe K said:


> Glad to see you liked it. I had the new My Father tonight, it was a pepper bomb I really enjoyed it


I'm gonna check that one out too.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Cojonu 2012 Broadleaf


----------



## HIM

Nice choice that's my favorite of the 3 by far. Enjoying a TAA 2012 right now myself. Happy Tatuaje Tuesday!

View attachment 86090


----------



## cutpaperglue

L'Atelier SS. Was a mighty fine smoke, but burned kinda ragged. I'm going to blame the wind and humidity...

Surprised me how well it played with the mojito I was drinking.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I had the new Tattoo last night. It was actually really good.


----------



## HIM

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> I had the new Tattoo last night. It was actually really good.


Haven't tried one yet but going to have to sooner than later.


----------



## jurgenph

celebrating tatuaje sunday last night.
decided to grad something from the my father factory for fathers day 










J.


----------



## thechasm442

Well it's 1Am, time for a Noellas!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

thechasm442 said:


> Well it's 1Am, time for a Noellas!


Are those Guinness PJ's? Awesome!


----------



## VitoCheechNY

Had me a Cabaiguan (did i spell that correctly? Hahaha) at the local lounge on Saturday. I believe it was the Guapo. I liked it alot, but not as much as i like the Havana VI. Two totally diff smokes, but still. Sadly, i slept on Tatuaje way too long and finally got around to trying one a couple of months ago. I am really glad i did and at the same time im upset i waited so long bc i have really been missing out on some really great cigars.


----------



## sullen




----------



## thechasm442

MDSPHOTO said:


> Are those Guinness PJ's? Awesome!


Haha yessir!


----------



## egoo33

Black label cg


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## egoo33

cakeanddottle said:


>


How do you like the red label my b&m carries all of Pete's lines except the reds and haven't had a chance to try them


----------



## cakeanddottle

egoo33 said:


> How do you like the red label my b&m carries all of Pete's lines except the reds and haven't had a chance to try them


Personally I love the red and am not crazy about the brown. The red gives me sweetness and complexity, and with the brown, which most seem to like better, I just got a consistent earthy tobacco. I'm going to smoke more browns before I give up, but I think the reds are great.


----------



## Big Tex

Black Label corona gorda.....


----------



## Btubes18

Thought I would join in on the fun with a Jason


----------



## Sprouthog

Tatuaje Miami Reserva SW Churchill


----------



## HIM

Tat Black PL for me today. Happy Tatuaje Tuesday!!!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

GREAT Smoke!!!


----------



## HIM

Finishing up a Tat Black CG. Probably going for a Regios Reserva later. Happy Tatuaje Tuesday!


----------



## thechasm442

Regios


----------



## defetis

cakeanddottle said:


> Personally I love the red and am not crazy about the brown. The red gives me sweetness and complexity, and with the brown, which most seem to like better, I just got a consistent earthy tobacco. I'm going to smoke more browns before I give up, but I think the reds are great.


I go to Iowa every Wednesday morning, any places near Des Moines you recommend?


----------



## cakeanddottle

No I'm closer to Omaha. We only get to Des Moines to take the kids to the amusement park, sorry.


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## thechasm442

CG


----------



## egoo33

Firing up a tiff


----------



## HIM

Kevin looks like your doing some work on your Tat stash today lol. Ending my night with a Regios.


----------



## egoo33

Tried nubbing the Tiff but it got to hot at the final half inch or so, but interesting take on a CT wrapper by Tatuaje


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Looking at everybody else's Pudgy Monsters made me sad, so I decided on a Frank Jr. instead.



At least I think it's a Frank Jr.


----------



## Sprouthog

La Castia Criolla


----------



## AuTechCoM




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## thechasm442

Regios...again

Happy Tatuesday


----------



## erosing

Havana IV Nobles to start.


----------



## thechasm442

#5


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat Reserva


----------



## HIM

Enjoying a 7th Capa maddy. Happy Tatuaje Tuesday!


----------



## Trackmyer

My Tat Tuesday



:amen:


----------



## egoo33

Not sure what to light up, I'm not sure if I want to raid my Pudgy Monsters or go toward a Black Label CG, I've been eying the Belle Encre Reserva but the last one I had was really bitter going to let that sit.


----------



## egoo33

Decided on the black label cg


----------



## Old Smokey

Not sure of the exact name, but I just enjoyed a brown label lancero.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

@defetis let it slip that he would be lighting up a TAA 2012 tonight, so I followed suit. I LOVE these things.


----------



## egoo33

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> @defetis let it slip that he would be lighting up a TAA 2012 tonight, so I followed suit. I LOVE these things.


My favorite Tatuaje smoke, enjoy!!


----------



## Sprouthog

And the C


----------



## HIM

Starting off my Tat Tuesday with a Verocu 5. Almost out of these, I see a cab in my future.


----------



## thechasm442

Happy Tatuesday

Mmmm....broadleaf


----------



## JG5000

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Petite cazadores in the garden


----------



## Old Smokey

Verocu 5. First of these I have smoked.


----------



## HIM

Enjoying myself a Black Label CG. These are good but I may like the smaller RG offerings more.


----------



## Joe K

2012 Cojonu Habano wrapper


----------



## jusphil85

Tatuaje fausto.


----------



## Passprotection

No tat for me tonight.


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat Cojonu 2012


----------



## jp1979

Still at work but when I get home Im lighting up am Original Release El Triunfador aka "Ghost" stick. These suckers have been tormenting my dreams since I got them and it's time for one to die by fire.


----------



## thechasm442

Mmm....more broadleaf

Noellas Reserva


----------



## jp1979




----------



## thechasm442

jp1979 said:


>


glad you finally got to it. how was it?


----------



## jp1979

thechasm442 said:


> glad you finally got to it. how was it?


Probably the best cigar I've ever smoked.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I tried to smoke a Mummy last night, but the draw was extremely tight, even after a double v-cut, and rolling it in my fingers. I finally got fed up and tossed it about halfway in.

Then I decided I'd try an El Triunfador No. 2, I think, and it was awesome. It's got some rest on it, 1.5 years or so.


----------



## Pshakerc

I just had a mummy the other day and the draw was awesome!


----------



## tthayil

Enjoyed my 3rd CG Black today (from latest release). It's a good stick, but I'm not as "wow'ed" as others have been. Flavors were good, but I felt draw was too loose and burn too fast.
Stored at 68deg w/ RH 65-69 so don't think it was too dry. NE1 w/ this experience?


----------



## Passprotection

Tatuaje PL


----------



## HIM

Damn Lonnie early start on the weekly holiday lol. Great smoke!


----------



## sullen

went with a black also.
the wrapper on this one is darker and oiler than usual...


----------



## Passprotection

HIM said:


> Damn Lonnie early start on the weekly holiday lol. Great smoke!


Squeeze em' in when I can!


----------



## thechasm442

Had a tiff this morning. Very nice early in the day smoke.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## HIM

Sneaking in a TAA 2012 before dinner. Happy Tatuaje Tuesday!!


----------



## thechasm442

Noellas reserva.. best cigar in the world


----------



## defetis

Should of never tried these


----------



## Old Smokey

Just lit a 10 year Miami to watch the All Star game.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Tatuaje Verocu #9


----------



## copper0426

Tat HCS made for Holts picked it up in April


----------



## Joe K

Avion Reserva


----------



## HIM

Apocalypse... Happy Tat Tuesday!

View attachment 86864


----------



## thechasm442

Enjoying my first tramp stamp courtesy of @HIM

Thanks again bro, and good call. This cigar is right in my wheelhouse.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## HIM

thechasm442 said:


> Enjoying my first tramp stamp courtesy of @HIM
> 
> Thanks again bro, and good call. This cigar is right in my wheelhouse.


Nice to hear its treating you well.... I had a feeling it would :smoke:


----------



## egoo33

Pudgy Jason


----------



## kcviper

Tat Black My first, but not my last!! (sorry for the bad pic)


----------



## egoo33

@kcviper nice backyard you're doing it right


----------



## thechasm442

Regios


----------



## thechasm442

Regios


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

First Tat I could find in my tupperdor.


----------



## thechasm442

Regios


----------



## Joe K

Full size Jason, and I must say it is damn good


----------



## kcviper

Thanks Eric!! Now if i could just get rid of these dang mosquitos.......


----------



## Sprouthog

Fausto Short Churchill


----------



## Langhorne

Didn't have a cigar today. Didn't have one yesterday. May not have one tomorrow. Next smoke will probably be a Diesel. I've never tried a Diesel, but there are 3 in my humi. What day is Diesel Day?


----------



## Passprotection

Langhorne said:


> Didn't have a cigar today. Didn't have one yesterday. May not have one tomorrow. Next smoke will probably be a Diesel. I've never tried a Diesel, but there are 3 in my humi. What day is Diesel Day?


Everyday that ends with day is diesel day.


----------



## jp1979

Smoked a Tattoo Torpedo, liked it much better than the robusto.


----------



## Joe K

Langhorne said:


> Didn't have a cigar today. Didn't have one yesterday. May not have one tomorrow. Next smoke will probably be a Diesel. I've never tried a Diesel, but there are 3 in my humi. What day is Diesel Day?


Today is


----------



## Joe K

Had a 2013 TAA for a night cap


----------



## BigGregSI

my nightcap tonight


----------



## JKlavins

Late last night (Technically Tuesday) I had a Tatuaje Pudgy Monsters Chuck, quite crazy delicious smoke








And right now i'm enjoying his "bride" Tiff, quite different but equally great!


----------



## brimy623




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## thechasm442

My all time favorite cigar. Noellas Reserva.


----------



## Passprotection

Figured its about time to let go a little and start smoking the last of my little monsters 

Baby Face:


----------



## Joe K

Shit just got real, gonna fire one up and see what happens


----------



## Passprotection

Joe K said:


> Shit just got real, gonna fire one up and see what happens
> View attachment 49994


lol bring it on brother!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I started today off with a LAT46 Specially Selected.

Finishing with a Havana VI.

Both great smokes.


----------



## Sprouthog

Tatuaje Selection de Cazador Especiales (brown label lancero)


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Sprouthog

Verocu 5


----------



## thechasm442

Goin big today


----------



## jusphil85

Tatuaje tattoo robusto


----------



## thechasm442

Mad44


----------



## Joe K

Having a well aged Tatuaje Miami tonight. Has 6 to 7 years on it.


----------



## HIM

Enjoying a Tramp Stamp. Happy Tatuaje Tuesday!!!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

10th Anni Belle Encre Perfecto


----------



## Heath

as soon as I finish this one I'm grabbing a havana vi angels happy tat Tuesday everyone


----------



## buhi

2006 Cojonu


----------



## Joe K

2012 Cojonu Habano wrapper


----------



## llappen

None of the B&M's in my area sell these. I really need to get my hands on some, guess i'll have to resort to online stores


----------



## thechasm442

Noellas


----------



## brownpeter335

The wrapper of tatuaje was not greasy, it nearly had a gloomy silk look with a standard roasted coffee bean color. Its just great for smoke.


----------



## Sprouthog

Veracu 5


----------



## HIM

Tat Tuesday!!!! Celebrating with a black label CG.


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat Havana VI Lancero


----------



## Joe K

2013 TAA


----------



## profanitypete

Yesterday was a pudgy Tiff


----------



## sullen

[HR][/HR]I've been waiting for these to come back on special ...... 
HCS maduro 10 for 44$ free shipping.
They only seem to go on sale maybe once a year, so stock up.

https://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201663


----------



## Tgs679

sullen said:


> [HR][/HR]I've been waiting for these to come back on special ......
> HCS maduro 10 for 44$ free shipping.
> They only seem to go on sale maybe once a year, so stock up.
> 
> https://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201663


great deal. I'm sticking up. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cakeanddottle

sullen said:


> [HR][/HR]I've been waiting for these to come back on special ......
> HCS maduro 10 for 44$ free shipping.
> They only seem to go on sale maybe once a year, so stock up.
> 
> https://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201663


looks suspiciously like a La Riqueza, does it taste like one?


----------



## imported_mark_j




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Sprouthog

Veracu 5


----------



## Old Smokey

El Triunfador Lancero. Thank God for Tuesdays.


----------



## Sprouthog

Black lancero


----------



## HIM

cakeanddottle said:


> looks suspiciously like a La Riqueza, does it taste like one?


Ive never had one but i knew a buddy who has. Not sure if the profiles are similar but they're different cigars.

Happy Tatuaje Tuesday!!!! Im celebrating with an El Triunfador lance.


----------



## jcazz

Black Label Robusto. This may be one of the best cigars I've had in months (if not this year).


----------



## Joe K

Having a Tobacco Plaza Tatuaje DD


----------



## thechasm442

I work late tomorrow so let's start Tuesday early.

My first tattoo in 2 months. It's seemingly mellowed a bit more and is more balanced than the pepper bomb I remember. I need to get a box.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## HIM

Ejoying a 7th capa especial.... Happy Tatuaje Tuesday!!


----------



## Joe K

Miami brown


----------



## Sprouthog

Cab lance


----------



## jimmyv723

J21


----------



## Passprotection

Nice to have Puff back up! Happy TT


----------



## Calikind




----------



## cakeanddottle

oops forgot earlier
Petite Cabaiguan


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## defetis

Calikind said:


>


These worth the hype?


----------



## Calikind

defetis said:


> These worth the hype?


Yes! Hard to find but well worth the trouble.


----------



## HIM

If you can still find those get them. If not tell me and Ill get them lol. 


Celebrating this fine Tatuaje Tuesday with a Tat Black CG. Hope everyones having a good one!


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat La Riqueza Lancer


----------



## thechasm442

Wrapping up this long day with a L'atelier 44 maduro. I haven't bought a box in quite a while but either this or tramp stamps will be my next one for sure.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Sprouthog

El Triunfador Lancero


----------



## Passprotection

Tattoo tonight - not for me


----------



## thechasm442

Happy Tatuesday gents. Enjoying my first drac.


----------



## Sprouthog

Tramp Stamp


----------



## pdq_wizzard

OMG!
Thanks ninja


----------



## thechasm442

Gotta cap it off with my all time favorite smoke. Noellas Reserva


----------



## atbat82

thechasm442 said:


> Gotta cap it off with my all time favorite smoke. Noellas Reserva


I gotta agree with you there! Fantastic sticks. I bought a box just to see how they do in 6 months or so. Then bought a few 5 packs to get me through (it's about to get real cold where I live, so my smoking will be cut way back). Excited to try the box in the spring!


----------



## HIM

Unfortunately my Tat Tuesday got rained out. I'm hoping to make up for it tonight though. Damn hurricane season.


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Calikind




----------



## The Horseman's Head

Surrogates Skull Breaker! BWA HAHAHAHA!


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## smoking ash




----------



## Sprouthog

El Triunfador Lancero


----------



## copper0426

A Tat black label lancero.


----------



## HIM

Sprouthog said:


> El Triunfador Lancero


Damn good choice



smoking ash said:


>


Nice Im smoking the same thing as I type this. And enjoying every bit of it :smoke2: Happy Tat Tuesday!!!


----------



## Sprouthog

Black petit lance


----------



## Joe K

2014 TAA, keep em coming Pete.


----------



## thechasm442

I got off at 1am so it's still tuesday to me.

Dirty martini with Costco imported vodka, which is awesome, and the best cigar on the planet, Noellas Reserva.


----------



## HIM

Tat Tuesday Monster Month is back :whoo: RG bumps for pics of burning monsters each Tuesday. I'll also be offering a Tatuaje 5er giveaway. All you have to do to enter is post a pic in this thread of your Tat Tuesday smokes :tu To decide who gets the 5er at the end of the month I'll number all the entries and draw a random number to pick the winner. Entries will NOT be based on total number of pics posted, so post as many as you want each week but it only counts as one entry. Happy smokin :smoke2:


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## HIM

Looks like the band was already taken off.... you sure thats a Tatuaje :lol:


----------



## ermtpa

Tat Black Corona Gorda...down to my last two, so I need to really enjoy this one.


----------



## Auburnguy

I have one Tatuaje I recieved from Drez_. I will light it up in a week or two on a Tuesday. Never tried one, very anxious to give it a go.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## MDSPHOTO

HIM said:


> Looks like the band was already taken off.... you sure thats a Tatuaje :lol:


Caught me, Gurkha Special Limited Edition Imperial Fez with a Tat black band.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## brazil stogie

Will smoke a CG Black during poker tonight


----------



## drb124

Tattoo Robusto. Not overly impressed. Flavors were fine, but it went out on me twice even with dryboxing prior. Meh. I've got three more that I will let sit over the winter and see what happens.


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## DogRockets

I've never had a Tatuaje of any kind. Which one should I try first?


----------



## Tgs679

DogRockets said:


> I've never had a Tatuaje of any kind. Which one should I try first?


Tatuaje brown label or a Noellas Reserva if your a broadleaf fan I personally think the Noelas Reserva is the best cigar ever.


----------



## Laynard

Review to follow...


----------



## pippin925

Been what seems like forever and year since i posted in this thread. 
Enjoying a frank tonight.


----------



## Sprouthog

Pudgy Frank

Thanks for the contest. Enjoy those Tat's.


----------



## HIM

Someone hit Layne and Scott with some RG for me I apparently need to spread it around more.

Just finished up my last Lil Drac and a review..... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/337943-tatuaje-lil-drac.html#post4068966 Im thinking of reviewing the Pudgy version tonight to see how it compares. Happy Tat Tuesday!!!


----------



## Sprouthog

RG done


----------



## Joe K

10th Anniversary


----------



## AuTechCoM

This is a wonderful way to end a day.


----------



## thechasm442

This is a popular cigar today. I blame David's awesome review.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

thechasm442 said:


> This is a popular cigar today. I blame David's awesome review.


Yep, I'm pretty sure I helped Andrew close out his remaining 5ers. Maybe there is a place for me on Jonathon Drew's payroll!


----------



## TubaDawg

AuTechCoM said:


> This is a wonderful way to end a day.


*Whoa! Excellent way to end the day. Fine pairing. Love the Glenlivet Scotch.*


----------



## AuTechCoM

TubaDawg said:


> *Whoa! Excellent way to end the day. Fine pairing. Love the Glenlivet Scotch.*


I would have to say that was the best pairing I have ever had. They both complemented each other perfectly.


----------



## HIM

AuTechCoM said:


> I would have to say that was the best pairing I have ever had. They both complemented each other perfectly.


Ive paired it with a LP9 and enjoyed it. The cinnamon/clove/pepper notes really went well together. If you have a 9 I'd give it a try.


----------



## AuTechCoM

HIM said:


> Ive paired it with a LP9 and enjoyed it. The cinnamon/clove/pepper notes really went well together. If you have a 9 I'd give it a try.


I have done that. I prefer the LP9 with Macallan 12


----------



## Passprotection

HIM said:


> Tat Tuesday Monster Month is back :whoo: RG bumps for pics of burning monsters each Tuesday. I'll also be offering a Tatuaje 5er giveaway. All you have to do to enter is post a pic in this thread of your Tat Tuesday smokes :tu To decide who gets the 5er at the end of the month I'll number all the entries and draw a random number to pick the winner. Entries will NOT be based on total number of pics posted, so post as many as you want each week but it only counts as one entry. Happy smokin :smoke2:


This is one of my favorite threads at Puff. Great BOTL and contest and I'm sure to play next week.


----------



## HIM

Passprotection said:


> This is one of my favorite threads at Puff. Great BOTL and contest and I'm sure to play next week.


Join in next week... Same bat time same bat channel!!!


----------



## Redwyvern

I've fallen in love with these tats! Trying to eventually go thru the entire line. Today, I'm gonna extinguish this 7th Reserva. Can't wait till my dinner is finished cooking, then it's of to reward myself with this baby here!

As I look around, I'm now not exactly sure if this IS a 7th Reserva. I purchased a few cigars the day I got it from my B&M. Can anyone possibly ID this for me? I'm assuming the pic is showing, although I can't see it right now.

View attachment 88249


----------



## droy1958

My first Tatuaje....Nice


----------



## Tgs679

Redwyvern said:


> I've fallen in love with these tats! Trying to eventually go thru the entire line. Today, I'm gonna extinguish this 7th Reserva. Can't wait till my dinner is finished cooking, then it's of to reward myself with this baby here!
> 
> As I look around, I'm now not exactly sure if this IS a 7th Reserva. I purchased a few cigars the day I got it from my B&M. Can anyone possibly ID this for me? I'm assuming the pic is showing, although I can't see it right now.
> 
> View attachment 88249


If it is 5-1/8"x42 it is a Noellas, 5-5/8"x46 is 7th, 5-1/2"x50 Regios, 5"x50 J21. The length will give you the answer.


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## DbeatDano

Tatuaje Havana VI


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## droy1958

cakeanddottle said:


>


I have one of these resting for next Tuesday. I hope it's as good as it looks!


----------



## cakeanddottle

droy1958 said:


> I have one of these resting for next Tuesday. I hope it's as good as it looks!


the maduro is the best, but the Sumatra ain't too shabby


----------



## droy1958

cakeanddottle said:


> the maduro is the best, but the Sumatra ain't too shabby


I got the Sumatra. Didn't see a Maddy...


----------



## Nature

Monster Halloween Jason JV13


----------



## HIM

I agree with David. All 3 are good but I prefer the maduro.


----------



## Old Smokey

Today is my 61st birthday and I just lit a Tatuaje Noellas. I love these.


----------



## pippin925

Happy Tuesday all. Got me a fat drac and a tank for this evening.


----------



## Sprouthog

Pudgy Drac


----------



## pippin925

Old Smokey said:


> Today is my 61st birthday and I just lit a Tatuaje Noellas. I love these.


Happy birthday Steve


----------



## Joe K

And look what came today


----------



## Joe K




----------



## Shaun

Cheers!


----------



## Laynard

Pudgy Mummy


----------



## Old Smokey

pippin925 said:


> Happy birthday Steve


Thank you Scott. I had a very full and enjoyable day!


----------



## Redwyvern

Tgs679 said:


> If it is 5-1/8"x42 it is a Noellas, 5-5/8"x46 is 7th, 5-1/2"x50 Regios, 5"x50 J21. The length will give you the answer.


Thanks Tgs679, I'm glad the lengths are different because I can't judge between rg's of 42, 46, and 50 unless they are all in front of me! Anyway, it's a Noellas, and my day got so hectic that I didn't even get a chance to smoke it. :frusty: Oh well, it'll be a Tat Wednesday for me.

Edit: Umm... I don't think it's a Noellas, even though it's 5-1/8. It has a Reserva second band on it. The ring gauge is less than 50, I'm sure of that, but can't actually tell what the true gauge is. This is puzzling me!


----------



## Passprotection

Old Smokey said:


> Today is my 61st birthday and I just lit a Tatuaje Noellas. I love these.


Happy birthday Steve... Cool people are born in October! arty:


----------



## Tgs679

Redwyvern said:


> Thanks Tgs679, I'm glad the lengths are different because I can't judge between rg's of 42, 46, and 50 unless they are all in front of me! Anyway, it's a Noellas, and my day got so hectic that I didn't even get a chance to smoke it. :frusty: Oh well, it'll be a Tat Wednesday for me.
> 
> Edit: Umm... I don't think it's a Noellas, even though it's 5-1/8. It has a Reserva second band on it. The ring gauge is less than 50, I'm sure of that, but can't actually tell what the true gauge is. This is puzzling me!


Its a Noellas Reserva 2013, a great smoke my personal favorite, chocolate, coffee and some spice


----------



## Redwyvern

Tgs679 said:


> Its a Noellas Reserva 2013, a great smoke my personal favorite, chocolate, coffee and some spice


Once again you've come to my rescue. Thanks for ID-ing MY purchase! Next time I will write down what I'm buying!
Thank you


----------



## Tgs679

Redwyvern said:


> Once again you've come to my rescue. Thanks for ID-ing MY purchase! Next time I will write down what I'm buying!
> Thank you


No problem. enjoy that smoke, its a limited run so if you like it don't hesitate in grabbing a few more.


----------



## jp1979

Joe K said:


> View attachment 50814


Love it.... You find a Boris yet?


----------



## Nicks85

My first tat tues post and enjoying every minute of this fine cigar

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Joe K

jp1979 said:


> Love it.... You find a Boris yet?


Nah I'm not even looking for a Boris


----------



## thechasm442

Haven't had a Sumatra in a while. Happy Tatuesday gents.


----------



## HIM

pippin925 said:


> Happy Tuesday all. Got me a fat drac and a tank for this evening.





Laynard said:


> Pudgy Mummy


Someone hit these guys with some RG for me!!!


----------



## pippin925

HIM said:


> Someone hit these guys with some RG for me!!!


Took care of Laynard.


----------



## Old Smokey

HIM said:


> Someone hit these guys with some RG for me!!!


I slapped pippen for you.


----------



## HIM

thanks fellas!


----------



## Tgs679

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Passprotection

Tat PL thats been in my humidor for over a year: its great.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Buckeye Stogie

2013 TAA


----------



## ChiGars

Rd 1 on Tat Tuesday...J21!


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Sprouthog

Pudgy Face


----------



## Laynard

Jason


----------



## Nicks85




----------



## HIM

My Tat Tuesday is getting rained out :tg Hope you fellas enjoy yours


----------



## thechasm442

Pudgy Wolfy. I like it. Happy Tatuesday gents!


----------



## Nature

Twofer Tat Tuesday

Pudgy Chuck


Followed up with a Tatuaje Reserva Petite


----------



## Joe K

2013 TAA


----------



## DbeatDano

Pudgy Frank


----------



## TreySC




----------



## thechasm442

Regios


----------



## HIM

Nature said:


> Twofer Tat Tuesday
> 
> Pudgy Chuck
> 
> Followed up with a Tatuaje Reserva Petite





DbeatDano said:


> Pudgy Frank


Someone hit these guys with some RG for me!!


----------



## Nature

DbeatDano said:


> Pudgy Frank





HIM said:


> Someone hit these guys with some RG for me!!


Got DbeatDano


----------



## droy1958

HIM said:


> Someone hit these guys with some RG for me!!


Hit them with some RG...


----------



## DbeatDano

Nature said:


> Twofer Tat Tuesday
> 
> Pudgy Chuck
> 
> 
> Followed up with a Tatuaje Reserva Petite


Got @Nature


----------



## thechasm442

Nightcap


----------



## Calikind




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## defetis

cakeanddottle said:


>


How are these? I have a bunch. Never lit one up yet


----------



## imported_mark_j




----------



## cakeanddottle

defetis said:


> How are these? I have a bunch. Never lit one up yet


I think they're great! I like the L'Atelier maduro better, but there is absolutely nothing wrong with the Guapos maduro.


----------



## droy1958

Tattoo and some Sailor Jerry Spiced Rum....


----------



## Nature

Pudgy Tiff


----------



## HIM

Just finished this tasty little number. I really wish it was a longer smoke.

View attachment 88517


----------



## Sprouthog

Jason


----------



## HIM

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Nature again." someone get this guy!!


----------



## TreySC

HIM said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Nature again." someone get this guy!!


Got him for you


----------



## Joe K

Fausto Avion Reserva


----------



## thechasm442

@HIM good choice...I agree.


----------



## drb124

Crystal Baller... Really good


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

A little Reserva J21 and some 46 to help forget the whooping put on my Blue Jackets tonight


----------



## pippin925

HIM said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Nature again." someone get this guy!!


Done.


----------



## HIM

Well gents that was the last Tatuaje Tuesday of October. Thanks to all that played I hope everyone had a good Monsters Month!!! Ive got everyones entries marked and numbered and will have my daughter randomly draw the winner later today. I'll post the winner once they've been drawn and PM you for your shipping info.


----------



## HIM

Congrats to @Passprotection winner of the Tat Tuesday giveaway!!!


----------



## droy1958

Congrats @Passprotection.....(sniff sniff whimper whine)....


----------



## Passprotection

Damn two years in a row!? Thanks @HIM !!!


----------



## Passprotection

pippin925 said:


> Wow this month went by fast!! Anyway, the end of the month is here and I drew a winner for the November Tatuaje Tuesday contest and the winner was @Passprotection. Congratulations!! :clap2: :whoo::clap2:
> 
> Looks like there was a lot of fantastic smokes enjoyed. :smoke::smoke: I posted the full list of everyone who participated over in the contest forum http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-tatuaje-tuesday-contest-ii-extended-cut.html
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving all and congrats again to passprotection!!





HIM said:


> Congrats to @Passprotection winner of the Tat Tuesday giveaway!!!


Repeat!! :second:

I'll sponsor this next year @HIM and @pippin925


----------



## pippin925

Passprotection said:


> Damn two years in a row!? And I only played once this time around. Thanks @HIM !!!


That's awesome. Congrats!


----------



## Passprotection

Not Tuesday but monster day never-the-less. My last Little Monster - and by far my favorite - little Drac.

Gona miss these


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## dcmain

I'm a tat virgin no longer. Enjoyed this little guy down to the nub!


----------



## Buckeye Stogie




----------



## pippin925

Just a little Verocu tonight. Tasty little smoke.


----------



## burntfoot

Tiff on a nice Fall night


----------



## Nicks85

First one of these for me


----------



## Sprouthog

La Casta Criolla Lancero


----------



## thechasm442

Happy Tatuesday


----------



## HIM

Enoying a Red Label robusto. Happy Tat Tuesday!!


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Calikind




----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I enjoyed a full-size Mummy last night. It was delicious.


----------



## Passprotection

Tat contest sampler arrived today!! Thanks @HIM!


----------



## HIM

@Passprotection glad to see they made it safe. The stick to the left of the Cojonu is the Holtz exclusive HCS Maduro, the rest you probably recognize. Enjoy em bro!!


----------



## DogRockets

Even though its Wednesday I had my first ever Tatuaje tonight curteosy of @WNYTony in my Noob Exchange. It was a Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu Natural. Fantastic smoke! I think I'm well on my way to becoming a Tatuaje whore like Tony is trying to make me.


----------



## thechasm442

HIM said:


> @Passprotection glad to see they made it safe. The stick to the left of the Cojonu is the Holtz exclusive HCS Maduro, the rest you probably recognize. Enjoy em bro!!


This reminds me.. Still haven't fired up that 2012 brother. Now I'm even more excited to try it. Maybe next Tuesday.



DogRockets said:


> Even though its Wednesday I had my first ever Tatuaje tonight curteosy of @WNYTony in my Noob Exchange. It was a Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu Natural. Fantastic smoke! I think I'm well on my way to becoming a Tatuaje whore like Tony is trying to make me.


Great stick. I went from relative cigar n00b to tatwhore overnight. It's VERY easy to do.


----------



## WNYTony

DogRockets said:


> Even though its Wednesday I had my first ever Tatuaje tonight curteosy of @WNYTony in my Noob Exchange. It was a Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu Natural. Fantastic smoke! I think I'm well on my way to becoming a Tatuaje whore like Tony is trying to make me.


Glad you liked that one Mr. Rockets 
And you fire up that Petite Cazadore you can chalk that one up to ^^ @thechasm442 - he turned me on to those !
I had that Man O War Ruination last night when I went out for a long walk. Very good smoke - wish it came in a smaller size


----------



## thechasm442

WNYTony said:


> Glad you liked that one Mr. Rockets
> And you fire up that Petite Cazadore you can chalk that one up to ^^ @thechasm442 - he turned me on to those !
> I had that Man O War Ruination last night when I went out for a long walk. Very good smoke - wish it came in a smaller size


Glad you like em!

If you dig that Ruination, look for the Ruination side project Skull Crusher. Very tasty smoke and often on cbid for under $5 each.


----------



## WNYTony

thechasm442 said:


> Glad you like em!
> 
> If you dig that Ruination, look for the Ruination side project Skull Crusher. Very tasty smoke and often on cbid for under $5 each.


Sounds good - although the Little Devil looks more my size


----------



## djsmiles

Happy Veterans Day.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Sprouthog

Fausto Lancero


----------



## thechasm442

Getting over a killer cold so no smoke for me today. Just wanna wish everyone a happy Tatuesday!


----------



## Joe K

Tatuaje DD tonight


----------



## jp1979

Joe K said:


> Tatuaje DD tonight


Wet pack? Do you notice any difference in them? I've read wet packing is a myth but have never had one so I couldn't tell ya yay or nay


----------



## Joe K

jp1979 said:


> Wet pack? Do you notice any difference in them? I've read wet packing is a myth but have never had one so I couldn't tell ya yay or nay


Yes they come wet pack. Very strong cigar. I must admit this one is giving me a good slap in the chops.


----------



## droy1958

thechasm442 said:


> Getting over a killer cold so no smoke for me today. Just wanna wish everyone a happy Tatuesday!


Ditto here. Get well soon!...


----------



## Shaun

Hope you bros that are suffering from colds get well soon. This one's for you.


----------



## jp1979

Joe K said:


> Yes they come wet pack. Very strong cigar. I must admit this one is giving me a good slap in the chops.


I'm going to have to try to find some. I really dig the Gran Cojonu, I think Sam has some wet packed.


----------



## droy1958

Shaun said:


> Hope you bros that are suffering from colds get well soon. This one's for you.


Thanks....I'm going to start burning some leaves tomorrow and see what happens....


----------



## Shaun

droy1958 said:


> Thanks....I'm going to start burning some leaves tomorrow and see what happens....


Here's hoping all goes well, friend.


----------



## thechasm442

Shaun said:


> Hope you bros that are suffering from colds get well soon. This one's for you.


thank you sir! Nice choice btw. I ended up with a 5vegas because I figured if I couldn't handle it than I'd toss it...surprisingly I can smoke..just not pick up a lot of flavor. The beer helps!


----------



## Nicks85

I'm having a really great Tat right now, but for some reason I can't post pictures to the forum. Error message is Saying that I am over the limit. But anyways, happy Veterans Day! 

I am able to enjoy my cigar tonight only because someone was willing to sacrifice their life for our freedom. God bless and thank you


----------



## burntfoot

Last night .. Very good stick!


----------



## HIM

Finished my night off with a Chuck. Tasty little smoke.


----------



## burntfoot

HIM said:


> Finished my night off with a Chuck. Tasty little smoke.


I prefer the Tiff over the Chuck but both are solid. It was also cold out and I rushed through the Chuck so I am sure that has something to do with it. Starting this hobby a month ago was not smart since winter in NJ is coming!


----------



## HIM

burntfoot said:


> I prefer the Tiff over the Chuck but both are solid. It was also cold out and I rushed through the Chuck so I am sure that has something to do with it. Starting this hobby a month ago was not smart since winter in NJ is coming!


keep in mind what you buy now will be very nicely rested come spring :tu


----------



## thechasm442

I missed you guys last week. Glad to be back in full form tonite with a Regios.

Happy Tatuesday!


----------



## cakeanddottle

Petite Cabaiguan


----------



## thechasm442

It's good to see someone else starting early, nice choice btw, I've never had that vitola, you'll have to share your thoughts for sure!


----------



## cakeanddottle

thechasm442 said:


> It's good to see someone else starting early, nice choice btw, I've never had that vitola, you'll have to share your thoughts for sure!


damn it woke up with an aching back and that was it. Luckily it's my Sunday, so I'll read til breakfast, fry some sausage and eggs, and then go back to bed to try to catch another 3-4 hours.

The Tat petites are all great. Big cigar taste in a 30-40 minute package. Perfect for morning coffee. You should snag a 5er of Reservas sometime to try them. Atlantic and CAYP have good prices on them.


----------



## thechasm442

cakeanddottle said:


> damn it woke up with an aching back and that was it. Luckily it's my Sunday, so I'll read til breakfast, fry some sausage and eggs, and then go back to bed to try to catch another 3-4 hours.
> 
> The Tat petites are all great. Big cigar taste in a 30-40 minute package. Perfect for morning coffee. You should snag a 5er of Reservas sometime to try them. Atlantic and CAYP have good prices on them.


Oh yea for sure. The Petite Cazadores is one of my favorite short smokes ever. Good call too, with it already being 15 freaking degrees out, short smokes are definitely in order!


----------



## HIM

Happy Tatuaje Tuesday!! Had a Tramp Stamp earlier and now enjoying a Pudgy Jason. Should have waited longer to smoke this one though as the JV13s got so much better after 6 months.


----------



## Sprouthog

Pudgy Wolf


----------



## Nicks85

Regios


----------



## burntfoot

20 outside last night so no TAT Tuesday for me


----------



## Passprotection

Good Tat!! Tautology I know.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Old Smokey

Havana VI Lancero on this Tatuesday.


----------



## pippin925

Pudgy Face and an Evil Twin. 








Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving and stays safe this weekend. 
Remember frozen turkey + hot oil = :target:


----------



## ProjectSunfire

just got these...I'll be posting on here in a few months when they are ready haha


----------



## Sprouthog

Pudgy Mummy


----------



## HIM

My Tat Tuesday got rained out.... hopefully you all enjoyed yours!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I have a Black Label Lancero, not a Petit one either. It was damn fine.


----------



## thechasm442

Happy early Tatuesday gents!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I technically finished a Tatuaje HCS Maduro Robusto after midnight last night. I have to say, that is a damn tasty cigar. If you can get some from Holt's, as they are an exclusive for them, do it, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## ELLASU

I know it is Tat Tuesday and as much as I want to fire up a Tattoo, I have a Genesis Project that is in my travel humi that I have been salivating over for days. I brought too many to my sons wedding and didn't get a chance to light em all. I'll hit that Tat next Tuesday if the weather permits.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## HIM

ELLASU said:


> I know it is Tat Tuesday and as much as I want to fire up a Tattoo, I have a Genesis Project that is in my travel humi that I have been salivating over for days. I brought too many to my sons wedding and didn't get a chance to light em all. I'll hit that Tat next Tuesday if the weather permits.


blasphemy!!


----------



## Sprouthog

Pudgy Jason


----------



## DbeatDano

Happy Tat Tuesday everyone. Miami 10 Noella


----------



## thechasm442

Pudgy Face. The 56 rg is bigger than I like but it's a good smoke nonetheless.


----------



## drb124

Tramp Stamp... Tatuaje-ish


----------



## thechasm442

drb124 said:


> Tramp Stamp... Tatuaje-ish


One of my faves bro

I think the natural wrapper band burning against the cigar itself looks so cool on the face.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## burntfoot

Another Tat Tuesday not happening cause of good ol jersey weather


----------



## Joe K

Jekyll


----------



## Nicks85




----------



## Sprouthog

La Duena Belicoso No. 2


----------



## Billb1960

Courtesy of @ryanmac45 my secret Santa. Nice stick.


----------



## HIM

Its windy as hell but Im fighting through it with a pudgy Frank. Happy Tat Tuesday :smoke:


----------



## thechasm442

Smoking this beauty courtesy of @HIM. I don't know how I waited this long. This guy is awesome!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Starting the day off with a Cabiguan Guapos lancero.


----------



## Sigaar

Smoking my first Tatuaje Black label, actually my 2nd Tat ever


----------



## Auburnguy

My first ever Tatuaje.










It was ok. I have one more of these to try some time.


----------



## HIM

^ congrats

Kicking off my Tat Tuesday with a Tiff. I must say these have grown on me. Im glad I have 2 more :smoke:


----------



## Aureus

Looks like I can post pictures now, so onto the cigar










No sugar, just a shot of Irish cream


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Old Smokey

El Triunfador lancero. I picked up a couple of the lanceros samplers when they were introduced and this is only my 5th smoked out of the first box. I left the box at the top of the cooler for easier access.


----------



## zabhatton

Cabaiguan guapos


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Sprouthog

Chucky


----------



## dcmain

Enjoyed this fine Brown label Reserva given to me by @OldSkoolTarHeel in the noob SS exchange. One of my favorite sticks. Perfect construction and burn with no hint of pepper or harshness. Just fine creamy smoke with sweet and subtle flavors from foot to nub.


----------



## thechasm442

Regios on this fine Tatuesday


----------



## Shaun

Celebrating Tatuaje Tuesday courtesy of a generous BOTL.


----------



## HIM

Night cap with a Verocu from my SnS kit


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I had a Crystal Baller last night, and I have to say it was the first stick by Pete Johnson that was a disappointment to me. I've had better stuff by him.


----------



## burntfoot

Finally got a day in the mid 40s here in NJ -- got to enjoy a Tatuaje Fausto FT114 . Really liked it! 
thanks to @WNYTony for the ashtray.. finally broke it in


----------



## WNYTony

Looks good with that Fausto in there !


----------



## Joe K

Happy Holidays 2003 Cojonu this evening


----------



## Sprouthog

LAT52


----------



## Nicks85

My Tuesday Tat


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Cojonu 2012 with the white label.


----------



## thechasm442

Sneakin in with a late night noellas.


----------



## DogRockets

So I'm a few hours late, but I just finished a Cabaiguan. My first one of these. Fantastic smoke!! A little spicier up front that I would have thought, but mellowed pretty quickly and was an hour very well spent! Thanks @WNYTony. Yet another Tat you sent that I'm in love with.


----------



## thechasm442

Kicking off the last Tatuesday of 2014 with a J21


----------



## Joe K

I could go for a J21 right now but I'm just to damn tired.


----------



## HIM

Starting my day off with a Havana VI. Weather permitted I think later tonight will be my first Satin Glove. Happy Tatuaje Tuesday!!


----------



## Sprouthog

Tatuaje Noella Reserva


----------



## FlyersFan

Just polished off a Tat black corona gorda. Yum


----------



## HIM

Didn't have time for the Satin Glove so I had to settle for a Regios Reserva. How deliciously terrible :mrgreen:


----------



## Billb1960

ETA: What a great cigar. These have such a smooth creamy smoke with flavors of nuts and a honey finish. So satisfying.


----------



## maxwell62

Morning smoke, Cabaiquan Robusto Extra, now just finishing a Tatuaje Nica 7th Natural.


----------



## JIK

Billb1960 said:


> ETA: What a great cigar. These have such a smooth creamy smoke with flavors of nuts and a honey finish. So satisfying.


I had one of those the other day. I agree, great smoke. Unfortunately it turned a bit bitter at the last third. Will definitely try one again though.


----------



## thechasm442

Rounding the day out with a corona gorda.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## HIM

Little treat from my SnS kit I enjoyed earlier....








Now toasting a HCS maduro. Happy Tat Tuesday!


----------



## thechasm442

Wanted to kick off the year with something special.

La Verite 2008


----------



## thechasm442

Early start to my favorite thread. Happy Tatuesday!


----------



## szyzk

Whoops, looks like the pic uploaded twice.


----------



## zippogeek

Smoking my first Tattoo. 6 x 52 torpedo. Beautiful wrapper and perfect draw for such an affordable stick. Sweet, nutty and leathery notes. Medium-bodied. These are a great value! :thumb:


----------



## Gordo1473




----------



## HIM

Enjoying a Pudgy Face and it is damn tasty. Happy Tat Tuesday!


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## droy1958

If you haven't tried this broadleaf, you should. Just an opinion....


----------



## Sprouthog

Tattoo Caballero


----------



## Nicks85




----------



## droy1958

Nicks85 said:


>


Yeah BABY! YUMMY!....


----------



## Nicks85

Good minds think alike!


----------



## droy1958

Nicks85 said:


> Good minds think alike!


You may have a good mind, but there's concerns on this side of the fence. I do like nice cigars and your low slung car...


----------



## Joe K

10th Anniversary Miami


----------



## Nicks85

droy1958 said:


> You may have a good mind, but there's concerns on this side of the fence. I do like nice cigars and your low slung car...


Haha


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## thechasm442

Tramp Stamp


----------



## cricken

Regios Reserva...bought a single a few months back, finally had a chance to try it out and all I can say is "wow". It might be my new favorite, I'll need to get my hands on some more!


----------



## thechasm442

cricken said:


> View attachment 51868
> 
> 
> Regios Reserva...bought a single a few months back, finally had a chance to try it out and all I can say is "wow". It might be my new favorite, I'll need to get my hands on some more!


Yea that one and the Noellas are pretty much life changing experiences.


----------



## cricken

thechasm442 said:


> Yea that one and the Noellas are pretty much life changing experiences.


Heard great things about the noellas, too, I need to grab a couple of singles. If they're as good as the regios reserva it's gonna be tough not dropping down some $ on boxes


----------



## Billb1960

Gordo1473 said:


>


Check Engine light's on there Brian


----------



## Gordo1473

Billb1960 said:


> Check Engine light's on there Brian


Yea since a month after I bought it. 50k later still runs fine.


----------



## thechasm442

cricken said:


> Heard great things about the noellas, too, I need to grab a couple of singles. If they're as good as the regios reserva it's gonna be tough not dropping down some $ on boxes


IMO they are slightly better than the Regios. The smaller rg gives you just a bit more richness from the wrapper.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Tgs679

cricken said:


> Heard great things about the noellas, too, I need to grab a couple of singles. If they're as good as the regios reserva it's gonna be tough not dropping down some $ on boxes


IMHO this cigar is a must try stick.


----------



## DLtoker

I have a Havana VI Gorditos at home in the top row of my humidor. Since it's going to be dark until 5:30PM, I might as well spark that sucker up right after the desk job tonight.


----------



## mb1

That is a tasty stick. In honor of Tat Tues I am enjoying my first Noella. Sold! Will definitely buy again.


----------



## Tgs679

mb1 said:


> That is a tasty stick. In honor of Tat Tues I am enjoying my first Noella. Sold! Will definitely buy again.


Grab them while yo can they won't be back for another year or two.


----------



## mb1

Tgs679 said:


> Grab them while yo can they won't be back for another year or two.


Oh yeah? What's up with that?


----------



## Tgs679

mb1 said:


> Oh yeah? What's up with that?


Just not a regular production stick


----------



## thechasm442

Pudgy mummy. Happy Tatuesday!


----------



## Sprouthog

TAA 2014


----------



## HIM

Enjoying a Regios Reserva. Happy Tatuaje Tuesday :smoke2:


----------



## thechasm442

HIM said:


> Enjoying a Regios Reserva. Happy Tatuaje Tuesday :smoke2:
> 
> View attachment 52018


Looks like I'm joining you Cole


----------



## sanity




----------



## HIM

Looks like thats 3 of us. Shame these will be gone for a few years. They're starting to get harder to find too.


----------



## cricken

Just barely joined in on Tatuesday (at least for us west coast folks) with this Noella Reserva. Had a couple burn issues b/c I think it was still a little wet but still very enjoyable. I think I need to find someone to do a box split of these with me


----------



## burntfoot

east coast weather is killing my Tat Tuesday :frusty:


----------



## mb1

cricken said:


> View attachment 52026
> 
> 
> Just barely joined in on Tatuesday (at least for us west coast folks) with this Noella Reserva. Had a couple burn issues b/c I think it was still a little wet but still very enjoyable. I think I need to find someone to do a box split of these with me


I had the same thought on the box split. But looking around a little last night, the best I saw was only 10% savings on a box. I'm seeing $8 for singles, and $180/25. I may just grab a handful locally unless someone has some good intel. I assume these won't be popping up on cbid(?)...


----------



## wabashcr

mb1 said:


> I had the same thought on the box split. But looking around a little last night, the best I saw was only 10% savings on a box. I'm seeing $8 for singles, and $180/25. I may just grab a handful locally unless someone has some good intel. I assume these won't be popping up on cbid(?)...


Small Batch has boxes for $169, plus you get 10% off with code puff10 (I think that's the code), and free shipping.


----------



## mb1

Yeah just found that and pulled the trigger...but thanks! (4 left now)

You guys are a bad influence. This cost me my first box purchase, which means I'm now gonna be in for a storage upgrade. Maybe you've heard that one before?? What is this slippery slope you speak of...


----------



## mb1

...code is just PUFF in case any of you other moths are drawn to the light...


----------



## burntfoot

mb1 said:


> Yeah just found that and pulled the trigger...but thanks! (4 left now)
> 
> You guys are a bad influence. This cost me my first box purchase, which means I'm now gonna be in for a storage upgrade. Maybe you've heard that one before?? What is this slippery slope you speak of...


the only thing that is stopping me is I am officially at capacity and waiting for my new humidor to be made... have about 2-3 weeks left. Then the buying can start again lol


----------



## HIM

Kicking off Tatuaje Tuesday with a Verocu robusto from my SnS kit. Sure hope these make it to regular production I'll be all over them :smoke2:


----------



## cakeanddottle

[No message]


----------



## dcmain

Tat for the drive home. I stayed in the car for an extra 15 minutes to smoke it down to the nub. Typical Tat goodness...
By the way, Small Batch has Tats and Caldwells at 20% off today if you purchase more than $100 and use the code SBTUESDAY on checkout. I couldn't resist.


----------



## Sprouthog

Mister Anderson


----------



## HIM




----------



## thechasm442

Veracu no 5. Happy Tatuesday!


----------



## Tman

Cabaiguan Guapos RX paired with Laphroaig Triple Wood.


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## sanity

Tat 7th Reserva


----------



## Joe K

Cabaiguan


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat Verocu SNS Corona


----------



## Calikind




----------



## Sprouthog

Verocu SNS Robusto


----------



## Hatattack

My Tat for today:


----------



## Sprouthog

Jekyll


----------



## Gables

Had a Havana VI Nobles yesterday afternoon. Best 4 bucks you can spend on a cigar IMO.


----------



## Sprouthog

La Duena Petit Lancero


----------



## droy1958

Time to step outside and fire this up.....


----------



## Hatattack




----------



## Sprouthog

Reserva Nic Regios


----------



## Sprouthog

Fausto Short Churchill


----------



## Sprouthog

El Triunfador Lancero Original


----------



## Sprouthog

L'Atelier Extension de la Racine ER14 Torpedo


----------



## bluesmokebloke

Enjoyed my first Tatuaje Tuesday last night, with a Tatuaje Havana VI from the lancero sampler. Tried 3 so far, all an absolute pleasure.


----------



## Sprouthog

Mister Anderson


----------



## Sprouthog

Cojonu 2012


----------



## bergaler

fausto - have only smoked a 2012 and 06 of the tat lines before but it's been a pleasure so far. A couple of the anniversary smokes were tight draws but this fausto hasn't been bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Verocu Corona SNS


----------



## Sprouthog

Reserva SW


----------



## Nicks85

Happy tat Tuesday


----------



## Sprouthog

Mr. Anderson SnS Special


----------



## Sprouthog

Fausto Short Churchill


----------



## Sprouthog

SnS Toro from the 2014 club kit


----------



## Sprouthog

TAA 2014


----------



## Sprouthog

Old man and the C


----------



## Sprouthog

Black Petit Lancero


----------



## whodeeni

Wow! 1100 posts in two years!😉

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

SnS Toro


----------



## Sprouthog

LAT CdO


----------



## Sprouthog

Verocu 5


----------



## Sprouthog

SnS PJ 40th


----------



## Sprouthog

Verocu5


----------



## Sprouthog

Cojonu 2012


----------



## Sprouthog

Havana VI Corona


----------



## Sprouthog

Tramp Stamp


----------



## JDom58

Anarchy 2010


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## pck1

Black Label Petite Lancero...

This one the flavors really seem to have faded to the point of almost being non-existent...and it was my first time smoking one of these...they are now almost 4 years old.

Is this normal or was this possibly not stored properly prior to me purchasing it? It did not feel dry or too moist and it had no burn issues whatsoever...just really lacking in flavor.


----------



## Tgs679

pck1 said:


> Black Label Petite Lancero...
> 
> This one the flavors really seem to have faded to the point of almost being non-existent...and it was my first time smoking one of these...they are now almost 4 years old.
> 
> Is this normal or was this possibly not stored properly prior to me purchasing it? It did not feel dry or too moist and it had no burn issues whatsoever...just really lacking in flavor.


Yes this is normal the black labels do not age well best fresh


----------



## Sprouthog

SnS Verocu Corona


----------



## Sprouthog

HCS Maduro


----------



## pck1

L'Atelier Extension de la Racine ER14.

First time I've had one of these...smoking it sitting on the beach in San Juan PR. It's very good. I would definitely buy again.


----------



## hawk45

Almost picked up one of these today, but couldn't remember which one you guys recommended. Next time.


----------



## Carolus Rex

hawk45 said:


> Almost picked up one of these today, but couldn't remember which one you guys recommended. Next time.


The '03, '12 or the 7th. Honestly tho, you probably can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## JDom58

For your viewing pleasure 2010 & 2015


----------



## lostmedic




----------



## GregNJ

Tatuaje = :vs_boom:


----------



## Sprouthog

Verocu 5


----------



## Sprouthog

The Rumbo


----------



## Bird-Dog

Had my first Tat ever a couple of days ago... (hey, whaddaya know, it was a Tuesday!).

I don't buy NC's much lately, but I sure liked this one. I was at a cigar bar down near Hilton Head recently - Peaceful Henry's in Bluffton, SC - nice, quiet, friendly place. They were gracious enough to let me smoke the CC I brought with me, but I still wanted to buy a cigar from them (regardless of the bar tab, justification enough for hanging out, I think). 

Anyway, a staffer there suggested what he called a Tatuaje "Black Beauty". I think more properly it was a Tatuaje Black Petit Lancero 6 x 38. I ended up bringing it home and letting it rest for a couple of weeks. It was definitely one of the better NC's I've smoked. Perfect burn, pleasant taste. I'd certainly smoke 'em again.


----------



## Sprouthog

2015 Anarchy


----------



## meph

i got a cabinet of the Petit Cazadores reservas.... great smoke for the commute to and from work.


----------



## Sprouthog

Whore


----------



## Sprouthog

M80


----------



## Sprouthog

TAA 2014


----------



## ForceofWill

So I've never had a tat before. B&M has a big selection of them including some limited in the aging room. What's their best smoke to try first?

Pepper doesn't bother me and I like Full/full.


----------



## lostmedic

tat anarchy i am in love with it currently


----------



## quazy50

lostmedic said:


> tat anarchy i am in love with it currently


I hear such great things about these. Hopefully can get my hands on one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quazy50

ForceofWill said:


> So I've never had a tat before. B&M has a big selection of them including some limited in the aging room. What's their best smoke to try first?
> 
> Pepper doesn't bother me and I like Full/full.


If you don't want to spend a lot the tattoo is awesome IMO. It's medium but has lots of flavor. I'm sure there are better options but I have only tried a few Tatuajes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seven20sticks

ForceofWill said:


> So I've never had a tat before. B&M has a big selection of them including some limited in the aging room. What's their best smoke to try first?
> 
> Pepper doesn't bother me and I like Full/full.


The Cojonu 2012 Sumatra was really tasty. Enjoyed the hell out of it. Also agree on the Anarchy if you can find some. Best of luck in your search!


----------



## ForceofWill

seven20sticks said:


> The Cojonu 2012 Sumatra was really tasty. Enjoyed the hell out of it. Also agree on the Anarchy if you can find some. Best of luck in your search!


I don't remember seeing the anarchy band there. As far as I remember most of them had that Cojonu looking band with a number under like 2012 etc.


----------



## Sprouthog

El Triunfador Lancero. Brown band, original blend


----------



## JDom58

@quazy50 The only place to get the Tat Anarchy's is from Smoke Inn, you can order them in 5 packs or boxes and they will run $10 per stick. They are an exclusive and limited blend made especially for them. They just came out with a 2015 run after 5 years of not making them so they are available.

2015 on the left//2010 on the right


----------



## lostmedic

Yesterday the boxes were sold out


----------



## JDom58

lostmedic said:


> Yesterday the boxes were sold out


You can buy them in 5 packs since it's the same price $50 for 5 or $150 for box of 15. I just picked up another 5 pack since that may be a sign they are starting to run out and it could be another 5 years for the next run :vs_cry:


----------



## Champagne InHand

That went fast. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## JDom58

Hey I thought you all might enjoy the original release video for the Tat Anarchy back in 2010


----------



## Sprouthog

Cojonu 2012


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat SNS #4


----------



## Sprouthog

SNS 2015 #1


----------



## Sprouthog

Sns 2015 #3


----------



## Sprouthog

TAA 2015


----------



## Lucky28

I've never had one of Pete johnsons cigars he is from Miami like myself and seems to be doing big things.
Where do you get these cigars at.

I've seen countless youtubes but yet to try 1 
Stupid me 

Lucky28


----------



## Old Smokey

Lucky28 said:


> I've never had one of Pete johnsons cigars he is from Miami like myself and seems to be doing big things.
> Where do you get these cigars at.
> 
> I've seen countless youtubes but yet to try 1
> Stupid me
> 
> Lucky28


Most cigars shops that sell premium cigars will carry Tats. I am kind of surprised that with a collection of over 1,000 cigars you have never seen them. If you don't have a good cigar shop local, I highly recommend smallbatchcigar if you order online. When checking out use PUFF in the coupon area and save 10%, and all orders are free shipping. Good and fair prices and their customer service is 2nd to no one.

Most any cigar shop that sells premium cigars will carry Tats. I am kind of surprised you haven't seen them after reading you have 1,000 cigars.


----------



## Sprouthog

SNS #2


----------



## Sprouthog

SnS #5


----------



## Sprouthog

Petit Lancero


----------



## Sprouthog

Hcs se


----------



## Sprouthog

Hyde


----------



## beerhound34

I know it's not Tat Tuesday, but I tried a Cojonu 2012 last night for the first time and must say it was amazing! One of the better nc cigars I have had. While I'm not good with the whole flavor profile thing, this one really stood out for it's smooth leathery taste with almost a floral type lingering taste. This forum has recommended a lot of great smokes that I have tried. I just wanted to pass it forward and urge anyone who hasn't tried one of these to give it a puff.


----------



## Sprouthog

Black Petit Lancero


----------



## Sprouthog

Veracu Robusto


----------



## Sprouthog

Anarchy 2015


----------



## Sprouthog

The Whore


----------



## Sprouthog

Verocu 5


----------



## Sprouthog

SnS 5


----------



## Sprouthog

Anarchy 2015


----------



## Padron42

Smoked a TAA 2012 after midnight last night, if that counts!


----------



## Sprouthog

Jason


----------



## Sprouthog

Drinking Age


----------



## Sprouthog

The Rumbo


----------



## Sprouthog

LAT Côte d'Or


----------



## Sprouthog

2015 SnS 1


----------



## Grey Goose

For me it will have to be Tat-too Tuesday, lol, it's the only Tat I got... ;-)


----------



## Sprouthog

Verocu 5


----------



## Hudabear

I thought it was drewsday Tuesday? Oh well lol


----------



## Sprouthog

Hudabear said:


> I thought it was drewsday Tuesday? Oh well lol


Close enough but I'm having a Monster Hyde.


----------



## Joe Sticks

I ordered a bunch of Tats but they're not here yet. Should be able to post here in about a month.


----------



## Sprouthog

2015 Anarchy


----------



## Sprouthog

2015 SnS 3


----------



## Sprouthog

2015 SnS 5


----------



## Sprouthog

Capa Especial


----------



## Sprouthog

Verocu 5


----------



## Sprouthog

Fausto Short Churchill


----------



## Sprouthog

Verocu 5


----------



## Sprouthog

ET Lancero Brown Band


----------



## Sprouthog

2015 Anarchy


----------



## Sprouthog

Verocu 5


----------



## dgold21

Props for keeping this thread going @Sprouthog, been awhile since I contributed but I will start again today, with a PCR (too damn hot out for a longer smoke).


----------



## Sprouthog

One smoke at a time. Tat Drinking Age.


----------



## Sprouthog

Verocu 5


----------



## Sprouthog

Black band peitite lancero


----------



## WABOOM

Tatuaje Samilla Ambos Mundos


----------



## Ams417

Tattoo, complete coincidence.


----------



## WABOOM

me too! I fired up this tat and remembered its Tuesday.


----------



## dgold21

Tat Havana VI Hermosos


----------



## Sprouthog

Drinking Age


----------



## WABOOM

I dont even know what blend this is... I have 5 of them.
I think Havana Noble







from my very first order from the devil's site. 9 months ago. A heavenly smoke!


----------



## Hari Seldon

WABOOM said:


> I dont even know what blend this is... I have 5 of them.
> I think Havana Noble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from my very first order from the devil's site. 9 months ago. A heavenly smoke!


One of my faves, Havana VI is the blend, nobles is one of the vitolas and is their robusto (5 x 50). That looks like a nobles. I heard Pete say once the original five or six sizes were named such as the first letters of each size spelled out his dogs name, or something like that.


----------



## Sprouthog

2016 taa


----------



## n0s4atu

Anyone here a member of the Saints and Sinners? Worth the price of admission? I loved the Pudgy Drac 5 pack and I'm thinking I need to explore Tats more than I have.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sns 2015 #3


----------



## Sprouthog

Tramp Stamp


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Managed to get this one in earlier.


----------



## n0s4atu

Well, I suppose today must be Tatuaje Thursday for me. Picked this up as I was browsing around the local B&M. I'm not sure how long they'd had it, etc but it's smoking great, and the wrapper was nice dark and oily. I believe it's the first non Drac Tat I've smoked. So far really enjoying it, we'll see what the next 2/3 brings.


----------



## jmcqueen

This is one that I would really like to try, but am having a problem finding these locally. I would like to try one before taking the plunge and buying a box.


----------



## StogieNinja

jmcqueen said:


> This is one that I would really like to try, but am having a problem finding these locally. I would like to try one before taking the plunge and buying a box.


This is pretty widely available in fivers from just about everyone:

Small Batch Cigar
Tatuaje Fausto - Cigars International
https://www.famous-smoke.com/brand/tatuaje+fausto+cigars

Singles here:
Tatuaje Fausto - Pipes and Cigars


----------



## csk415

singles here also
https://www.neptunecigar.com/search?pg=1&text= Tatuaje&nb=-1


----------



## jmcqueen

Thanks guys. I appreciate the links.


----------



## Sprouthog

Verocu 5


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Sprouthog

Whore


----------



## n0s4atu

While I enjoyed this on Monday, since it's Tuesday I thought I'd share it here. A SOTL on another forum sent over a care package of Tatuaje and L'Atelier when I was asking her about the SNS Club and Tatuajes in general. 
Enjoyed this Tattoo quite a bit, so thanks Heather!


----------



## Sprouthog

2016 Anarchy


----------



## WABOOM

Tat Miami Noellas


----------



## Sprouthog

2016 taa


----------



## krnhecty

had my first tatuaje black the other day.... WOW


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje haven't had one till today.. Bought the Tattoo robusto locally and must say nice cigar, great burn and and good flavors all the way. At the price point could be one of my new humidor stuffers


----------



## Sprouthog

Black Band Petite Lancero


----------



## Sprouthog

The Hyde


----------



## WABOOM

Giant veins for Tatuaje Tuesday







the other side is normal.


----------



## Sprouthog

Taa 2016


----------



## WABOOM

another Havana VI Nobles


----------



## n0s4atu

Well it's not Tuesday, but I picked up these and the La Verite (7x47), last night so I'm going to fire this one up after lunch.


----------



## WABOOM

I dont even know what this is (first world problems) I think its a Miami. ?


----------



## n0s4atu

So, has anyone seen boxes of the Skinny Dracs for sale? I've seen them in 2 places and both they were only selling them as individual sticks. I want a box but they seem impossible to find.


----------



## WABOOM

Verocu, gran corona? Is this blend completly different than the Havana VI? because it is more powerful then the Havana VI. This is relatively fresh, I I bought a 5'er 2 months ago. I have a feeling this will age very well.


----------



## Sprouthog

2016 sns #4


----------



## WABOOM

Tat Miami, Noellas


----------



## Sprouthog

2014 HCS Exclusive


----------



## poppajon75

Damn good!



































Thank you @OneStrangeOne! This was fantastic! My first Tat Tuesday post   

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Havana VI, lancero


----------



## WABOOM

HavanaVI, nobles


----------



## Westside Threat

Black Label Cazadores & Balvenie Doublewood. Sensational cigar


----------



## poppajon75

Great smoke from @Ams417.







Thank you!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Westside Threat

J21 & 9 year Knob Creek


----------



## Kidvegas

Happy Tatuaje Tuesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

Is that starting to unravel a bit?


----------



## Kidvegas

scott1256ca said:


> Is that starting to unravel a bit?


On top of the cap used a v-cut. Didn't bother nothing and the cap laid down perfect after a few puffs. Guess maybe i cut a bit too deep.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

ah.. I see. Did you love it??


----------



## Kidvegas

scott1256ca said:


> ah.. I see. Did you love it??


It was a good cigar. The sumatra wrapper definitely changed the profile for sure. The other 2012 with the habano wrapper is definitely more to my liking. Still a good smoke just a more earthy natural taste.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Havana VI, Victorias (lancero). This vitola is way different than the nobles (robusto) size that I am used to of this blend. Much nuttier. Like toasted sesame seeds almost. Hints of black cherry. More leather.


----------



## WNYTony

Havana VI Nobles for me today. Looks like that is on of your favs as well @WABOOM - both the Nobles and the Havana VI line. I'm crawl thru broken glass for the Blacks but the Havana is next on my list.


----------



## WABOOM

WNYTony said:


> Havana VI Nobles for me today. Looks like that is on of your favs as well @WABOOM - both the Nobles and the Havana VI line. I'm crawl thru broken glass for the Blacks but the Havana is next on my list.


I really like these Havana VI. These are very good for the price. They are 50 times better than the Tattoo. You can get them for $5 on cbid.
I'm about halfway done with this lancero and I'm getting a pumpkin like flavor... it's good


----------



## Joe Sticks

WABOOM said:


> I really like these Havana VI. These are very good for the price. They are 50 times better than the Tattoo. You can get them for $5 on cbid.
> I'm about halfway done with this lancero and I'm getting a pumpkin like flavor... it's good


What kinda rest time do you like for those and at what RH ? Turns out I have a 5er of the robustos that I forgot about.
Have never actually smoked a Havana VI.


----------



## ADRUNKK

WABOOM said:


> Tat Miami, Noellas


What did you think of this stick? I smoked one at one of my local B&M's about a month ago because it seems like they get high praise here. It was most likely over humidified as most B&M sticks are, but it was super one note, kind of bland, and a complete nicotine bomb. I normally love nicotine bombs but I happened to smoke this one early in the morning before i had a bite to eat and it had my head swimming for about 45 minutes. It made me feel stoned which wasn't the buzz I was looking for at that moment in time.


----------



## WABOOM

ADRUNKK said:


> What did you think of this stick? I smoked one at one of my local B&M's about a month ago because it seems like they get high praise here. It was most likely over humidified as most B&M sticks are, but it was super one note, kind of bland, and a complete nicotine bomb. I normally love nicotine bombs but I happened to smoke this one early in the morning before i had a bite to eat and it had my head swimming for about 45 minutes. It made me feel stoned which wasn't the buzz I was looking for at that moment in time.


Thats the Miami. I like them a lot in fact I like them more than the Havana VI. I didn't get overwhelmed with nicotine as I recall, and they were not one note or bland to my taste.


----------



## WABOOM

Joe Sticks said:


> What kinda rest time do you like for those and at what RH ? Turns out I have a 5er of the robustos that I forgot about.
> Have never actually smoked a Havana VI.


I've had these since last spring, so I guess 6-7 months but I am pretty UN-calculated on my "resting schedule". I usually just wait a while and start smoking them. I keep all my boxes at 65%


----------



## Joe Sticks

WABOOM said:


> I've had these since last spring, so I guess 6-7 months but I am pretty UN-calculate on my "resting schedule". I usually just wait a while and start smoking them. I keep all my boxes at 65%


Thank you.

These have 7 months on them at 65%, so I'm looking forward to smoking them after reading how much you like them.
I like the Tattoo, so if this is even better, it'll be very enjoyable cigar.


----------



## Joe Sticks

ADRUNKK said:


> What did you think of this stick? I smoked one at one of my local B&M's about a month ago because it seems like they get high praise here. It was most likely over humidified as most B&M sticks are, but it was super one note, kind of bland, and a complete nicotine bomb. I normally love nicotine bombs but I happened to smoke this one early in the morning before i had a bite to eat and it had my head swimming for about 45 minutes. It made me feel stoned which wasn't the buzz I was looking for at that moment in time.


I haven't tried that stick, so can't comment on it. But, a cigar smoked immediately from the vast majority of B&Ms and one rested at the proper RH for adequate time is like comparing night and day. I confess to wasting a few too many cigars by trying to smoke them too soon. Now new sticks rest for a minimum of 3 months, though actually I'm waiting 6 months on a lot of them.


----------



## WNYTony

ADRUNKK said:


> What did you think of this stick? I smoked one at one of my local B&M's about a month ago because it seems like they get high praise here. It was most likely over humidified as most B&M sticks are, but it was super one note, kind of bland, and a complete nicotine bomb. I normally love nicotine bombs but I happened to smoke this one early in the morning before i had a bite to eat and it had my head swimming for about 45 minutes. It made me feel stoned which wasn't the buzz I was looking for at that moment in time.


I don't like the Miami line as well as the Havana, Black or Reserva. I'll agree with you that it's a little bland compared to the others, but I don't ever get any big nic kick out of them. Maybe that's just, as you said, the early morning thing without any food in your gut. I say give it another try sometime - maybe one with a little rest.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Joe Sticks said:


> I haven't tried that stick, so can't comment on it. But, a cigar smoked immediately from the vast majority of B&Ms and one rested at the proper RH for adequate time is like comparing night and day. I confess to wasting a few too many cigars by trying to smoke them too soon. Now new sticks rest for a minimum of 3 months, though actually I'm waiting 6 months on a lot of them.


I had a week off around Xmas time and had a buddy down from Oregon. One hung over Tuesday morning we decided to get out of the house and we hit up the B&M across town because we have never sat down for a stick in that one. I knew i was going to be smoking a wet stick but I wanted to get out and give the local guys a little love and support with my cash.


----------



## ADRUNKK

WNYTony said:


> I don't like the Miami line as well as the Havana, Black or Reserva. I'll agree with you that it's a little bland compared to the others, but I don't ever get any big nic kick out of them. Maybe that's just, as you said, the early morning thing without any food in your gut. I say give it another try sometime - maybe one with a little rest.


Me and my buddy both thought it was a one note wonder, but that's not fair to the cigar as i can assure it was too wet. We picked it out from the B&M and smoked it there with a tall can of Guinness. I can smoke high nic cigars all day long but this one had me and my buddy floating on cloud 9. It was early in the morning and we we're both heavily hung over and hadn't eaten anything since probably 9:00 the night before. We didn't get sick or anything, as a matter a fact it kind of made the grocery store trip afterwards a little interesting. Walking around stoned on a cigar trying to figure out what we wanted to bbq that day. We felt like a couple bumbling idiots walking in circles mumbling to ourselves.


----------



## ADRUNKK

WABOOM said:


> Thats the Miami. I like them a lot in fact I like them more than the Havana VI. I didn't get overwhelmed with nicotine as I recall, and they were not one note or bland to my taste.


I'm gonna buy another one and let it rest for a while. I hope to find what everyone else seems to love about Tats.


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Kidvegas

Almost forgot about TAT Tuesday. Happy Tuesday fellas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## WNYTony

Black event Special Robusto - freaking fantastic !


----------



## JimOD

I need to smoke more of these. Great cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 4thtry

JimOD said:


> I need to smoke more of these. Great cigar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


One of my favorite tats. Ran out and this post is reminding me to get more. Got so caught up in CC's I've forgotten about one of my favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Pudgy Tiff sent to me by a buddy. Excellent smoke !


----------



## gator_79

Well it's Tuesday here in Okinawa... Original Wolfman.


----------



## n0s4atu

Look at that cello! How was it? Was this from a shop or did you bring it with you?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pudgy Wolf from 2014 with a cup of Kona


----------



## bripper

This is a good thread. 
Only Tatuaje I've smoked was a Havana VI Noble. Was OK, did not nudge me to try more. Until now.
Please tell me your favorite Tatuaje and why.


----------



## MidwestToker

bripper said:


> This is a good thread.
> Only Tatuaje I've smoked was a Havana VI Noble. Was OK, did not nudge me to try more. Until now.
> Please tell me your favorite Tatuaje and why.


10 Year Anniversary is a real gem.


----------



## n0s4atu

OneStrangeOne said:


> Pudgy Wolf from 2014 with a cup of Kona
> View attachment 108354


 That is actually a Pudgy Drac, one of my favs.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

n0s4atu said:


> That is actually a Pudgy Drac, one of my favs.


It was good!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

bripper said:


> This is a good thread.
> Only Tatuaje I've smoked was a Havana VI Noble. Was OK, did not nudge me to try more. Until now.
> Please tell me your favorite Tatuaje and why.


The Tat Black is probably my favorite, nice baking spice notes.


----------



## JimOD

K 222. First few puffs are very peppery but not too hot, and quite enjoyable. Lots of flavor. Lots of smoke. An occasional aftertaste that is rich and lingers on the pallet for a few seconds. A very enjoyable smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony

Reserva Noella


----------



## gator_79

n0s4atu said:


> Look at that cello! How was it? Was this from a shop or did you bring it with you?


This was one I brought with me. 2.5 hours of pure smoking bliss!!! I still have a few buried in the humidor back home. I can see me smoking another one real soon.


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Smoked my first today. Saved it for Tuesday. Really good. Will buy more. Nubbed it all the way down.


----------



## WABOOM

Miami 10th Anniversary.


----------



## Maxh92

My first Tatuaje Tuesday. Actually, first time smoking this particular stick. Much bolder than I was expecting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Maxh92 said:


> My first Tatuaje Tuesday. Actually, first time smoking this particular stick. Much bolder than I was expecting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, they are bold. I would actually call them pretty strong.


----------



## Maxh92

WABOOM said:


> Oh, they are bold. I would actually call them pretty strong.


I guess I should have done some more research on the stick. Usually I enjoy stronger sticks, but this one is punching me in the face. I'm getting blasted with earth and a chocolate malt flavor. Very interesting. I've had this stick sitting for about a month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

2016 sns 5


----------



## WABOOM

Havana VI Verocu, corona larga


----------



## Kidvegas

Happy Tatuesday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat 2016 SNS 5


----------



## WABOOM

Miami 10th Anniversary, bell encre (5x48 figurado)


----------



## Sprouthog

Krueger


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2015


----------



## jesusdavid1970

For my ride to Elkhart.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesusdavid1970

Ops my bad botl!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Happy Tatuesday Fellas!!








Decided to go ahead and fire up this New to me Tatuaje from the Noob Trade with @JtAv8tor.. Thanks Again Bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> Happy Tatuesday Fellas!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to go ahead and fire up this New to me Tatuaje from the Noob Trade with @JtAv8tor.. Thanks Again Bro!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! The blacks are smoking great ! Enjoy bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

Havana Verocu


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2015 taa,


----------



## Sprouthog

El Triunfador Lancero original brown band


----------



## JtAv8tor

Super windy out tonight but still enjoying a Tat!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Happy Tatuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> Happy Tatuesday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But it's Monday....don't confuse me more than I already am these days....


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> But it's Monday....don't confuse me more than I already am these days....


Lol...maybe my allergies have gone from my nose to my brain! :hammerhead:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Now where the hell is that Maduro monday thread...


----------



## JtAv8tor

Two for Tat Tuesday! Why not ? Long drive to Nashville this morning.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## n0s4atu

Going to be a busy Tatuaje Tuesday with the weather as nice as it is here.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Kidvegas said:


> Happy Tatuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How's Warped Wednesday treating you today?

Ha Ha, just break'n your balls man.


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> How's Warped Wednesday treating you today?
> 
> Ha Ha, just break'n your balls man.


LOL.. I thought last night the Tar would be heated and the Feathers plucked.. but you guys took it easy on me..gonna have to grab a good one for tonight's festivities!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> LOL.. I thought last night the Tar would be heated and the Feathers plucked.. but you guys took it easy on me..gonna have to grab a good one for tonight's festivities!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No tar or feathers. Just made me wonder if I had skipped a day and my meds...wait think I forgot those this morning as well..


----------



## JtAv8tor

Why yes I will try a a couple of these










Tatuaje Monopole

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JtAv8tor said:


> Why yes I will try a a couple of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tatuaje Monopole
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice! &#128077;


----------



## Kidvegas

Ok... let's try this again! On the correct day of the week!









Courtesy @JtAv8tor
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> Ok... let's try this again! On the correct day of the week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy @JtAv8tor
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

As well you talked me into another Tat, letting the Monopoles rest a few since they just got delivered today. So another Black it is










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sprouthog

LAT Côte d'Or


----------



## SoCal Gunner

You Bastards are going to "make" me buy some boxes of Tats now... Oh the horror! 

I have several single Tats and stuff like monsters stashed away, but I save them for special occasions or when the mood strikes.

Those black bands are great for sure!


----------



## WABOOM

Wow!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

WABOOM said:


> Wow!


Have exactly ONE of those sitting in the humi... can't bring myself to smoke it!


----------



## WABOOM

SoCal Gunner said:


> Have exactly ONE of those sitting in the humi... can't bring myself to smoke it!


They are extremely good.


----------



## WNYTony

Black Corona Gorda goodness !


----------



## JimOD

Kidvegas said:


> Ok... let's try this again! On the correct day of the week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy @JtAv8tor
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations on getting the meds balanced. Now I have to go check the humi to see if I have a Tat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## awk6898

Happy Tatuesday!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat Verocu 5


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Sprouthog

The Rumbo


----------



## knilas

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## NormH3

I started one last evening, but finished it this morning. Even re lit it was good. Thank you @JtAv8tor


----------



## JtAv8tor

NormH3 said:


> I started one last evening, but finished it this morning. Even re lit it was good. Thank you @*JtAv8tor*


Glad you enjoyed!


----------



## Kidvegas

Happy Tatuesday Brothers!

Going to enjoy my first Tatuaje K222. Acquired from a box split with a "Top "Notch BOTL @JtAv8tor.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> Happy Tatuesday Brothers!
> 
> Going to enjoy my first Tatuaje K222. Acquired from a box split with a "Top "Notch BOTL @JtAv8tor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you enjoy it, I think they are smoking great already...glad I got two boxes not sure if any of them will see past a year in age haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blackrabbit

All hail the dark lord! My first Tatuaje ever courtesy of JtAv8tor, noob PIF. Quite enjoyable!


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> Hope you enjoy it, I think they are smoking great already...glad I got two boxes not sure if any of them will see past a year in age haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have to agree, perfect draw and burn line. The profile is thoroughly popping. Dang good smoke bro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

She's a dirty girl,,,,


----------



## Sprouthog

Verocu5


----------



## JtAv8tor

Had to with the K222 again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sprouthog

Jekyll


----------



## WABOOM

These are super good


----------



## WNYTony

Cohete


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Forgot my pic but had a black label petite robusto earlier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Fausto Avion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

First time with one of these. Didn't know what to expect. Its a cprona gorda (5.6x46) Quite good!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Going with this nice little black, so far it's been one of my favorites.


----------



## JtAv8tor

SoCal Gunner said:


> Going with this nice little black, so far it's been one of my favorites.


The petite robusto in that is wonderfully smooth as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje j21

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Kidvegas said:


> Tatuaje j21
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tatuaje Reserva J21! From @JtAv8tor 's stock.


----------



## Kidvegas

SoCal Gunner said:


> Tatuaje Reserva J21! From @JtAv8tor 's stock.


JT spreading the wealth....nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

My first Tat, a Cazador Noellas and very good it is, will be buying more.


----------



## WABOOM

7th Capa Especial, corona gorda. Sumatra.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalocmatt

Taa 2014


----------



## WNYTony

socalocmatt said:


> Taa 2014


Matt - The Angel's Anvil is the Crowned Heads TAA, not Tatuaje. Great stick but just wanted to clarify if you thought it was a Tat.

For me: 
Tatuaje HCS Robusto - so very good


----------



## socalocmatt

WNYTony said:


> Matt - The Angel's Anvil is the Crowned Heads TAA, not Tatuaje. Great stick but just wanted to clarify if you thought it was a Tat.


HA! Yep... you're absolutely correct. :grin2:

The funniest part is that I had the 2014 Tat TAA in my hand. Put it down and picked this one up and never connected the dots! LMAO. Good times.


----------



## WNYTony

socalocmatt said:


> HA! Yep... you're absolutely correct. :grin2:
> 
> The funniest part is that I had the 2014 Tat TAA in my hand. Put it down and picked this one up and never connected the dots! LMAO. Good times.


The 2104 Tat TAA and 2014 Angel's Anvil ??? You baller !
Both great smokes - thanks for reminding me I still have a few. I think I found next Tuesday's smoke !


----------



## WABOOM

Tatuaje La Casita Criolla


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Happy Tatuesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Tat TAA 2014 - with thanks to @socalocmatt for putting the thought in my head last week


----------



## Kidvegas

Tat Black

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

7th reserva Broadleaf.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgz

Forgot to post this last Tuesday.


----------



## JtAv8tor

StillPuffin said:


> 7th reserva Broadleaf.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












You have inspired me tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## bobbya08

A jackal for my first ever Tat courtesy of @JtAv8tor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Cant let you guys have all the fun, also my very first Tat, a Verocu


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

7th Capa Especial


----------



## Scap

H-TOWN Tatuaje


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Tat / Lat Negociant Belicoso that @TreySC sent me in a little cigar swappage. Great smooth smoke but on the milder side when compared to the Black or L'Atelier lines. Thanks Trey


----------



## StillPuffin

Verocu










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Happy Tatuesday!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Happy Tuesday all.


----------



## mpomario

Happy Tatuesday! Enjoying this poor man's Tat. I really like these. Cheap and they just keep getting better. I rotate between these and the Caballero. They are creeping up on being a little better than the Series P at this point. Not much of a price difference and I would almost say now that I would get a box of the C's and shell out a little bit more for the long filler, however, I don't mind the mixed filler since I punch the P's anyway. I wish they sold the Caballeros in smaller that 50 ct. boxes. Enjoy!


----------



## GOT14U

Forgot about this thread for tats....had this one today. Liked it but had burn (tunneling) issues. Could have been me or the temps outside. Will get another to try!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Excellent stick. My B&M just got a big box of 100 of them in different vitolas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Maxh92 said:


> Excellent stick. My B&M just got a big box of 100 of them in different vitolas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smoking the same one right now.


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## Westside Threat

Beautiful evening in LA


----------



## blackrabbit

I decided to break into my skinny monsters box for Tat-Tuesday and smoked this Frank. An excellent smoke, great construction, similar flavor profile to the man o war puro-authentico, but still different. Spicy-creaminess with lots of other notes. Very enjoyable!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje K222 from a box split with the awesome @JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> Tatuaje K222 from a box split with the awesome @JtAv8tor
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang forgot it's Tuesday since it's my Monday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StillPuffin

Capa especial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't recognize the band. What's the stick?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## StillPuffin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

StillPuffin said:


> Don't recognize the band. What's the stick?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tatuaje Saints and Sinners Club 2016


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Verocu #4


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love those


----------



## Sprouthog

SoCal Gunner said:


> Love those


Yep, no box split for these.


----------



## Kidvegas

A very enjoyable "event only" Tatuaje Black courtesy @WNYTony. Really impressive tasting cigar bro :thumb:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Reserva


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

My first of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Anarchy,


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

This might be my favorite Tat.
























It is really hitting the spot. Nice sweet/spice flavor.


----------



## csk415

Always forget about this thread. Double posted.


----------



## Three Lions

My first Tatuaje Tuesday post. Pulled out a Havana VI Artista but it smelled of ammonia. I'm going to make a separate post on that. Instead I chose a 10 year. Here it is about to be decapitated by my new toy!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Wow... that La Casita Criolla was particularly good.


----------



## WNYTony

WABOOM said:


> Wow... that La Casita Criolla was particularly good.


Buy em up bud - they're going away :vs_mad:


----------



## WABOOM

WNYTony said:


> Buy em up bud - they're going away :vs_mad:


Discontinued? Of course...


----------



## WNYTony

WABOOM said:


> Discontinued? Of course...


They aren't going to be regular production any more but Pete said they may come back from time to time at events or as a special release.


----------



## StillPuffin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatDarkKnight

As a guy that's only had a Tatuaje Tattoo, and honestly, don't even remember anything about it, I'd like to order a 5er to enjoy during vacation. Which 1-3 Tatuajes that I should start with?


----------



## bobbya08

FatDarkKnight said:


> As a guy that's only had a Tatuaje Tattoo, and honestly, don't even remember anything about it, I'd like to order a 5er to enjoy during vacation. Which 1-3 Tatuajes that I should start with?


K222 are excellent, Regios are good and conjonu 2012 Sumatra are also very good. These are the only ones I've tried really other than a jackal that's @JtAv8tor gifted me. He could point you in the right direction.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Breaking in the new lid.









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Happy Tatuesday Fellas! Tonight I'm going with an Avión and some DW Coffee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Kidvegas said:


> Happy Tatuesday Fellas! Tonight I'm going with an Avión and some DW Coffee.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everyone keeps taking about that death wish coffee. I May have to order me some and try it out.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> Everyone keeps taking about that death wish coffee. I May have to order me some and try it out.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Oh don't worry you will be trying some very soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Oh don't worry you will be trying some very soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Can't open your mouth around here without Worrying about your mailbox LMAO.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Alrightdriver said:


> Everyone keeps taking about that death wish coffee. I May have to order me some and try it out.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


It's really good coffee. It's even better in one of those cool mugs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> It's really good coffee. It's even better in one of those cool mugs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. I'm not worried about the cup.. I just need a good am eye opener. I'm not a morning person.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Alrightdriver said:


> Lol. I'm not worried about the cup.. I just need a good am eye opener. I'm not a morning person.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


You'll like it. They do have some strong coffee. JT is also a coffee junkie in case you weren't aware. He's also very sneaky.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> You'll like it. They do have some strong coffee. JT is also a coffee junkie in case you weren't aware. He's also very sneaky.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was aware of both.. That's the problem with the sampler trade.. I had to go first lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Watch out @Alrightdriver JT slings that Deathwish coffee like a meth dealer at a truck stop. He's had me hooked ever since 
Sending me some a few months back..lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Tat Brown from the anonymous "Puff Pirate"!

While wearing my JT, I mean Vader Shirt. Pure coincidence, but it cracked me up.


----------



## Wrasseman

This thing is rolled tighter than Dicks hatband! Cracked the wrapper trying to open an almost rock solid plugged area right where you see the crack. First Tat I've experienced this with. All is well tho, I'll pitch this one and try something else. I will still enjoy these guys!


----------



## Wrasseman

Fixed my problem!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Wrasseman said:


> Fixed my problem!


The Horror!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## Westside Threat

Skinny Tiff and Ben Nevis 20










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Happy Tatuesday fellas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## SoCal Gunner

Tattoo on a Tat Tuesday


----------



## csk415




----------



## blackrabbit

Skinny Drac. Bold, rich, spicy, good!


----------



## Fusion

Only my 3rd Tat, very good it is


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje Fausto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig




----------



## WABOOM

Happy Tuesday!!!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## TreySC

P series









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

FRANKly, this is an enjoyable cigar.


----------



## StillPuffin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

K222 dang fine! Enjoy your Tuesday fellas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> K222 dang fine! Enjoy your Tuesday fellas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are so good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

A jackal for tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> A jackal for tonight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Awesome stick. I still have the one you gave me I'm saving it lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## FTB.Melanie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Capa esp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Its a cheap series P but its still a Tat lol


----------



## csk415

Fusion said:


> Its a cheap series P but its still a Tat lol


Same for me bro. Can't beat them for the price.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

K222 - I think they found a sweat spot with this blend.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

SoCal Gunner said:


> K222 - I think they found a sweat spot with this blend.


That's my favorite tat so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Tatuaje La Riqueza is my contribution to TT.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2015 TAA and a cup of Kona this afternoon,


----------



## Irishfuente

Does this count for a tat? A great spicy smoke with no after taste


----------



## JtAv8tor

Irishfuente said:


> Does this count for a tat? A great spicy smoke with no after taste


Yep

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Irishfuente

JtAv8tor said:


> Irishfuente said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this count for a tat? A great spicy smoke with no after taste
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

One of my favorite smokes. Just simple and well done


----------



## JtAv8tor

Irishfuente said:


> One of my favorite smokes. Just simple and well done


Get even tastier with about 6 months rest, at least that's as long as I have been able to keep them around

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

Enjoyed this one


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Tat Tuesday! Skinny Wolf


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

K222 only 5 left from a box split with @JtAv8tor. Quite possibly my favorite Tat!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> K222 only 5 left from a box split with @JtAv8tor. Quite possibly my favorite Tat!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me know I can get more 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> Let me know I can get more
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks Brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> K222 only 5 left from a box split with @JtAv8tor. Quite possibly my favorite Tat!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's my favorite tat so far. The black label private reserve from the jar are pretty dang good too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

bobbya08 said:


> That's my favorite tat so far. The black label private reserve from the jar are pretty dang good too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've not had the pleasure of the jarred Black labels but, I'll keep my eyes peeled. Thanks Bobby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This k222 also from @JtAv8tor a 5er sale of mixed Tats a few months ago, your just an enabler Jt :grin2:


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> I've not had the pleasure of the jarred Black labels but, I'll keep my eyes peeled. Thanks Bobby
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well just so happens I have a unopened jar of them and I also have your address

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

bobbya08 said:


> Well just so happens I have a unopened jar of them and I also have your address
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol..... still repairing the damage from your last strike to my poor mailbox!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToastEffect

Tatuaje from @WNYTony , thanks I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Rondo

Happy Tuesday, Gentleman.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SoCal Gunner

And a Happy Tuesday it is!


----------



## WABOOM

Oh man...this one is on point tonight. This one makes up for the last couple tats. This is stellar right now. Sweet and spicy gingerbread, and leather. These must be an inconsistent blend because I've had a couple that were super good and I've also had a couple of these 10th Anniversary Miami's that were not good at all. But like I said this one makes up for the bad ones. Yum


----------



## bobbya08

WABOOM said:


> Oh man...this one is on point tonight. This one makes up for the last couple tats. This is stellar right now. Sweet and spicy gingerbread, and leather. These must be inconsistent blend because I've had a couple that were super good and I've also had a couple of these 10th anniversary Miami's that were not good at all. But like I said this one makes up for it


I've got one of those in my stash I may have to fire it up now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

WABOOM said:


> Oh man...this one is on point tonight. This one makes up for the last couple tats. This is stellar right now. Sweet and spicy gingerbread, and leather. These must be an inconsistent blend because I've had a couple that were super good and I've also had a couple of these 10th Anniversary Miami's that were not good at all. But like I said this one makes up for the bad ones. Yum


Great, another one I have to hunt down!


----------



## WABOOM

SoCal Gunner said:


> Great, another one I have to hunt down!


This vitola is called Belle Encre. (48rg figurado)


----------



## TreySC

K222 thanks to @Kidvegas

For some reason Tapatalk won't let me upload the pic.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

TreySC said:


> K222 thanks to @Kidvegas
> 
> For some reason Tapatalk won't let me upload the pic.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Your very welcome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomSlayer

Tatuaje Maravillas from 2006.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Tat Tuesday with a blood-blister from Harris bipod - LoL


----------



## bobbya08

SoCal Gunner said:


> Tat Tuesday with a blood-blister from Harris bipod - LoL


You must've been doing some serious shooting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

bobbya08 said:


> You must've been doing some serious shooting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LMAO - I wish... I was mounting it and the spring loaded leg folded and pinched my thumb, broke off my nail.


----------



## WABOOM

I found another Miami 10. I bet there's another in there too.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

WABOOM said:


> I found another Miami 10. I bet there's another in there too.


Love it when you find a lost gem rooting through your stash!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomSlayer

OR Tatuaje Anarchy









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Chose a Tat Black tonight courtesy of @bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> Chose a Tat Black tonight courtesy of @bobbya08
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice choice I really like these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

bobbya08 said:


> Nice choice I really like these
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can already tell why! Killer profile on this and a bit different from the usual Tat Black atleast for me. Are these tweaked a bit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> I can already tell why! Killer profile on this and a bit different from the usual Tat Black atleast for me. Are these tweaked a bit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't really know to be honest. They are 4 years old so that could be it maybe. @JtAv8tor would probably know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Todays Tat


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> I can already tell why! Killer profile on this and a bit different from the usual Tat Black atleast for me. Are these tweaked a bit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So black labels used to be a once a year release, said to be the same blend as Pete Johnson's private stash at that point. Due to FDA Crap he made them a normal production to keep them as a product and not lose them entirely, yes the once a year releases back in the day to me had a slightly different profile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> So black labels used to be a once a year release, said to be the same blend as Pete Johnson's private stash at that point. Due to FDA Crap he made them a normal production to keep them as a product and not lose them entirely, yes the once a year releases back in the day to me had a slightly different profile.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks JT great info ta go alon with this insanely fantastic cigar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

No prob thanks for reminding me what day it is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje Avión for Tuesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomSlayer

2007 Tatuaje Reserva "A" Uno.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Black Lancero


----------



## DoomSlayer

OR Tatuaje 7th









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Love me some Tuesday....Tatuaje K222

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Series P


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreySC

Skinny chuck last night

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomSlayer

Tatuaje Noella Reserva 2006









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomSlayer

2006 Tatuaje Especiales









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomSlayer

Opus X Oscuro









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk

Shit, sorry guys, I don't know how to delete a post through Tapatalk. Don't mean to insult all of you Tatuaje guys.


----------



## Westside Threat

@DoomSlayer How are those 10+ year old Tats holding up?


----------



## DoomSlayer

Westside Threat said:


> @DoomSlayer How are those 10+ year old Tats holding up?


These are delicious. The aging tamed the spice and you get more of a cedar, slightly sweet Nicaraguan tobacco flavor. Very different cigars from the Tatuajes now. Back when Tatuaje first came out, they used to be an all Nicaraguan cigar. Some time around 2006, they made the decision to switch to an Ecuadorian wrapper. The Cazadores, Noellas (non Reserva blend), and Especiales that I have are the puros. I always found the puros to be a much richer and more pleasant smoke. I really wish they would either go back to that puro blend or release another line alongside the current blend with the Nicaraguan wrapper.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kickstarting Tat Tuesday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

Original release Triunfdador.


----------



## Kidvegas

Rondo said:


> Original release Triunfdador.
> 
> View attachment 161242


Gotta get my hands on some of these Lanceros you've been posting @Rondo they look awesome but, most online outfits seem to be out of them very quickly!......which in my mind that means AWESOME!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Most are private sales.
The RP sungrown Maduro is often offered by El Diablo cheap.
That _other_ auction site has LFD and others.


----------



## Fusion

A Tattoo for Tat Tuesday


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

@JtAv8tor something old stick. Told ya I'd burn it tonight. Glad I did.


----------



## JtAv8tor

csk415 said:


> @JtAv8tor something old stick. Told ya I'd burn it tonight. Glad I did.


Let me know how it was

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Let me know how it was
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro












Out standing. Wish it was longer.


----------



## Alrightdriver

csk415 said:


> Out standing. Wish it was longer.


I think the pic says it all!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Last few min of Tuesday.. Unless I'm getting this mistaken for another tat this was from @JtAv8tor in what he sent me in the noob sampler trade. Thank you. Only a few min into it but my is it good.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TreySC

Kidvegas said:


> Gotta get my hands on some of these Lanceros you've been posting @Rondo they look awesome but, most online outfits seem to be out of them very quickly!......which in my mind that means AWESOME!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cigar page had the Tat lancero sampler on sale yesterday.

My smoke last night










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

TreySC said:


> Cigar page had the Tat lancero sampler on sale yesterday.
> 
> My smoke last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Thanks! Just checked it out and you Sir are correct!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreySC

Kidvegas said:


> Thanks! Just checked it out and you Sir are correct!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a decent price too, I think I paid about 80 plus shipping for one on cbid last year

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Well perfect for this Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Westside Threat

laceholder:

Thinking a Skinny Jekyll


----------



## Fusion

A Tat for Tuesday


----------



## Kidvegas

La Riqueza lancero

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

And this arrived today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dr Jackal, I think? 2014


----------



## csk415




----------



## mambo5

Great idea! Thanks man


----------



## SoCal Gunner

The Michael


----------



## Westside Threat

Skinny Jekyll. Not bad, not my fav










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Taking the long way in today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

I found four more of these in one of my ammo-dors. 
Havana VI, Nobles (robusto). 
Wow time has been so good to these.
More leather, more sweetness, more toasted nuttiness.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

JtAv8tor said:


> Taking the long way in today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh that's nice dude. I remember having one of those once. RC 184 if I remember correctly. It was a great stick too.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Tatuaje brown label lancero


----------



## bobbya08

Skinny monster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## GOT14U

Skinny









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, WTH is that?


----------



## Olecharlie

Never smoked one as a relatively new Cigar smoker, I guess i need to order a 5 Pack. Just not sure which one maybe a sampler...


----------



## Sprouthog

SoCal Gunner said:


> Ok, WTH is that?


tatuaje cabaiguan maduro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Thank you, I’m on it. Any recommendations of where to purchase on-line?


----------



## JtAv8tor

Tuesday ! Get your some Tatuaje !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje TAA 2014

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Tatuaje Tuesday and hung out with Pete for a bit today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I got me one on the right day! Woop woop! And it was stellar!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Somebody say Tuesday!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

Been waiting to smoke this one for a while










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

Kidvegas said:


> Somebody say Tuesday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good stick.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Westside Threat

Skinny Jason & Redbreast Lustau on a very smoky and windy night.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Happy Tuesday Fellas. Going with the Tatuaje Avion this evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The Face,,,,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> Happy Tuesday Fellas. Going with the Tatuaje Avion this evening
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm think I have one of those from you I will fire up tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> Hmm think I have one of those from you I will fire up tonight
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Good choice JT!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Skinny monster and Robert Earl Keen beer in the garage because it's freaking cold. If my wife saw me laying stuff on her Camaro I'd be in trouble lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

@Kidvegas about to fire it up, fish kept stealing autofocus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> @Kidvegas about to fire it up, fish kept stealing autofocus
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looking good brother! How was it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> Looking good brother! How was it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tasty as expected it would be thank much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Tat Tuesday!


----------



## WABOOM

Havana VI


----------



## huffer33




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Anarchy,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huffer33

It made it up to 20 degrees and the wind died down for a little bit.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Pork tenderloin this fine Tuesday










Cheers all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## churchpunk

I see people posting in this thread and it makes me really depressed that I don’t have any Tatuaje’s left. Then I pull out my wallet to buy some and I remember why I don’t have any Tatuaje’a LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Fausto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Reserva, corona (don't know what Tat calls the corona). Courtesy of @WNYTony


----------



## disco_potato

Negociant Belicoso

Seemed pretty mild. Not what I expected. Cocoa, leather, pepper.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Series P


----------



## LeatherNeck

I know, I know, it's not a "Tatuaje" per se, but dammit it's close enough!:grin2:


----------



## Kidvegas

Fausto Avion for Tuesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> Pork tenderloin this fine Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


From an expert it was said, any cigar with its band off is a tenderloin...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Verocu on a cold but sunny Tuesday.


----------



## csk415

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

Havana VI, nobles (robusto).


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Verocú 4x40 and Dr Pepper on the recliner. No complaints here.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Last of some event cigars that have been hiding for a couple years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

JtAv8tor said:


> Last of some event cigars that have been hiding for a couple years.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That cello, dude! 
I grabbed a Black as well; only in Petite Lancero....my first...for both...


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje Avion

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## msmith1986

4x40 Havana Cazadores
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

I'm out of butane... it's hard to get a nice burn with a soft flame..

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SavageJak

Generously gifted to me by @OneStrangeOne. First time lighting one of these up.









Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hiding in the back of the Tat drawer was an event only unbanded very similar to a K222

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppajon75

I'll join you guys today with a Capa Especial courtesy of @curmudgeonista. Fullest Tat I've had to date. Really good, thank you Jack!









Sent from Joe's couch


----------



## TheHammer11

Smoked a Tatuaje Petit Cazadores Reserva on my way home and really didnt enjoy it.Had a real acidic taste and burned uneven and very hot. Kept it in a ziploc with a boveda for a week in my glovebox so may be down to this.My normal smoke is a montecristo number 5 but ive been trying to branch out a bit


----------



## msmith1986

Verocú 440 for my little baby doll's 6th birthday. I got home quick, it's soon time for cake. Mmmmm.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Courtesy of @WNYTony . These are boxworthy. I didn't include them on my list of favorite list because I thought that they were discontinued, but it turns out that they are still available.


----------



## churchpunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

And to house I go for the day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

Grabbed me a TAA today! Oh ya I know what day it is!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Madderduro

chillin with a dead guy and a skinny monster


----------



## Fusion

Its Tat tooooo day


----------



## JtAv8tor

You know it

Sent from Endor enjoying poppajon75's drink while quelling the Rebel uprising


----------



## WABOOM

TAA 2014 courtesy of @WNYTony . This cigar friggin' rocks. Great boo-teeky strength with a hint of record store insence
Thank you


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tat Black,


----------



## Sprouthog

SnS 2017 #5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

WABOOM said:


> TAA 2014 courtesy of @WNYTony . This cigar friggin' rocks. Great boo-teeky strength with a hint of record store insence
> Thank you


Glad you enjoyed it Casey. "Record store insence" huh - now I'm going to have to smoke one to see what that tastes like !


----------



## Hickorynut

My tiny contribution that is taking me to flavor town...









Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------



## JtAv8tor

My last pork tenderloin this morning









Sent from Tatooine, watching pod races.


----------



## disco_potato

I think I'm out of regular tats. Not moving onto the monster lanceros til it gets warmer.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Original Release BL PL


----------



## WNYTony

Looking for that record store incense @WABOOM was talking about but forgot to say if it was Sandalwood or Patchouli


----------



## WABOOM

WNYTony said:


> Looking for that record store incense @WABOOM was talking about but forgot to say if it was Sandalwood or Patchouli


Ha! Probably more like Nag Champa


----------



## Madderduro

its kind of nice to actually be able to look forward to Tuesday


----------



## greasemonger




----------



## Fusion

Series P


----------



## blackrabbit

Got this little tasty perfectly made Tat from, @Gumby-cr in the MAW. Thank you sir!


----------



## Gumby-cr

blackrabbit said:


> Got this little tasty perfectly made Tat from, @*Gumby-cr* in the MAW. Thank you sir!


Your very welcome sir :grin2: Love those little buggers when time's short.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from ........


----------



## WABOOM

Havana VI.
I bought 10 of these in November of 2016. This is my last one. I had several that were decent and a couple that were horrible. Today I opened up the cello, smelled the cigar and got a whiff of ammonia. I cut the cap, lit it up hoping not to taste ammonia... and this is definitely the best tasting one out of the 10 pack. These sunzabitches took 1.5 years to settle down and be great.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Hyde tonight


----------



## poppajon75

Courtesy of @JtAv8tor. Smoking very well, thanks bro.









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge trying to convince Dino that it wasn't "his" half of the sandwich I ate from his truck.


----------



## JtAv8tor

poppajon75 said:


> Courtesy of @JtAv8tor. Smoking very well, thanks bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge trying to convince Dino that it wasn't "his" half of the sandwich I ate from his truck.


Enjoy! May have to have one myself tonight

Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## poppajon75

JtAv8tor said:


> Enjoy! May have to have one myself tonight
> 
> Sent from undisclosed staging area


It's truly performing flawlessly even considering the winds we're have right now. I wanted to give it a shot last Tuesday but, time eluded me. Cold draw reminded me of Nesquick powder with less sugar. Mild pepper, leather and, a little cedar I'd what I'm picking up. A dark chocolate finish for sure. Nice!

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge trying to convince Dino that it wasn't "his" half of the sandwich I ate from his truck.


----------



## mrolland5500

#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

@poppajon75 talked me into it










Also made me realize it's my last one haha

Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## WABOOM

Whore. From @WNYTony in the Holiday exchange. This is a fantastic cigar. Anyone know where to get them? I've been told these are unicorns.


----------



## greasemonger

Thrifty tatuesday. I didn't know it was a sandwich but for sub $3 it's pretty decent


----------



## JtAv8tor

WABOOM said:


> Whore. From @WNYTony in the Holiday exchange. This is a fantastic cigar. Anyone know where to get them? I've been told these are unicorns.


If I recall they are a shop exclusive for nice ash and only released once a year.

I believe 1000 boxes each year of 10 for around 100.00

Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## WABOOM

Sitting here smoking this "W" I was thinking that this reminds me a little bit of a stronger version of Opus X. It has that gingerbread taste to it that I get from Opus X. then I looked up the cigar...It turns out that it is a Rosado wrapper. I really think that this is what a Nicaraguan Opus X would taste like. Sweet leathery gingerbread.


----------



## WNYTony

JtAv8tor said:


> If I recall they are a shop exclusive for nice ash and only released once a year.
> 
> I believe 1000 boxes each year of 10 for around 100.00
> 
> Sent from undisclosed staging area


Don't I wish. Was an exclusive for Nice Ash, but sadly a single release back in 2015 and no more available. They were $100-130 a box of 10 depending on whether you pre-ordered or not. Nowadays you sometimes see a box pop up for sale but usually $250 ish. Sadly I'm getting down to my last few....

Glad you enjoyed it @WABOOM it is my favorite Tatuaje.


----------



## JtAv8tor

WNYTony said:


> Don't I wish. Was an exclusive for Nice Ash, but sadly a single release back in 2015 and no more available. They were $100-130 a box of 10 depending on whether you pre-ordered or not. Nowadays you sometimes see a box pop up for sale but usually $250 ish. Sadly I'm getting down to my last few....
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it @WABOOM it is my favorite Tatuaje.


Well no wonder I haven't seen it again on the site 

Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## mrolland5500

JtAv8tor said:


> If I recall they are a shop exclusive for nice ash and only released once a year.
> 
> I believe 1000 boxes each year of 10 for around 100.00
> 
> Sent from undisclosed staging area


You sir are correct

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

WNYTony said:


> Don't I wish. Was an exclusive for Nice Ash, but sadly a single release back in 2015 and no more available. They were $100-130 a box of 10 depending on whether you pre-ordered or not. Nowadays you sometimes see a box pop up for sale but usually $250 ish. Sadly I'm getting down to my last few....
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it @WABOOM it is my favorite Tatuaje.


I wish a box would pop up for $250. The only ones I've seen have been $300+. I've never tried one but I would buy a box if a good deal popped up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Belle Encre


----------



## Skinsfan1311

It's not Tuesday, but I tried one for the first time today. Hit our local B&M and saw them in the humidor, so I bought one & smoked it there. I don't remember which one it was..I paid ~ $10.00 for it, and smoked her to the nub. It was a great stick. I bought another, pricier stick, (Cojuno 2012), and stuck it in my humi.


----------



## Madderduro

tat taa '14...haven't had one but lots of ya really enjoy these so figure try it out and if it lives up to the hype grab a few more


----------



## Kidvegas

K222 damn fine smoke purchased a box in tandem with another Top Notch BOTL about a year ago! Hey JT you still holding onto any of these

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> K222 damn fine smoke purchased a box in tandem with another Top Notch BOTL about a year ago! Hey JT you still holding onto any of these
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


No sadly smoked all
Mine lol

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## LeatherNeck

Fausto with Captain and Coke. Thank you Joe @Kidvegas, this is a great smoke!
Captain...Captain...Captain...Captain...


----------



## Kidvegas

LeatherNeck said:


> Fausto with Captain and Coke. Thank you Joe @Kidvegas, this is a great smoke!
> 
> Captain...Captain...Captain...Captain...


Glad your diggin it brother!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> No sadly smoked all
> Mine lol
> 
> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


Yea, I'm right behind ya with I believe 2 left. Gotta say the resting time at about 63-65 rh has turned those from really good to spectacular! Will definitely be a sad day when I fully run out and be in the hunt to grab some more!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Skinny Drac from @WNYTony


----------



## LeatherNeck

Kidvegas said:


> Glad your diggin it brother!
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Oh I'm definitely diggin it! How much rest did it have when you sent it to me? I ask because everywhere I read about it says it's a spice bomb, but I found this one very mellow on the spice. The other flavors were full and upfront while the little bit of spice stayed subdued. I'd love to try a "fresher" one just for comparison. Either way, I've got to add these to my rotation. Thanks again Joe!


----------



## Kidvegas

LeatherNeck said:


> Oh I'm definitely diggin it! How much rest did it have when you sent it to me? I ask because everywhere I read about it says it's a spice bomb, but I found this one very mellow on the spice. The other flavors were full and upfront while the little bit of spice stayed subdued. I'd love to try a "fresher" one just for comparison. Either way, I've got to add these to my rotation. Thanks again Joe!


I've had those at least a year bought form a local B&M and honestly the cellos were yellowed already when I picked them up, so those are probably much older than that. The draw/construction blows me away smoked more than half a box and haven't had a bad one yet.

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## WABOOM

@WNYTony was kind enough to trade me a few of these bad boys. Thanks again good Sir.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## WNYTony

WABOOM said:


> @WNYTony was kind enough to trade me a few of these bad boys. Thanks again good Sir.


I see that Famous now appears to be out of them :frown2:

L'Atelier ER 17


----------



## Stogiepuffer

I'm a day off.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

WNYTony said:


> I see that Famous now appears to be out of them :frown2:
> 
> L'Atelier ER 17


Cigar . Com has singles of La Casita Criolla for $6. I just bought 5. I love them.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

WNYTony said:


> I see that Famous now appears to be out of them :frown2:
> 
> L'Atelier ER 17


How did you like the L'Atelier ? I've had one in my humi since last June.


----------



## WNYTony

Skinsfan1311 said:


> How did you like the L'Atelier ? I've had one in my humi since last June.


Love them, smoking really well right now. I still have some '15's and those were the lonsdale and I think these '17's are better.


----------



## greasemonger

Pretty decent. Little canoeing going on though.


----------



## msmith1986

440 Verocú in the rain.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Tat Fausto and some Death Wish coffee for Tatuesday!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## LeatherNeck




----------



## Skinsfan1311

WNYTony said:


> Skinsfan1311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you like the L'Atelier ? I've had one in my humi since last June.
> 
> 
> 
> Love them, smoking really well right now. I still have some '15's and those were the lonsdale and I think these '17's are better.
Click to expand...

Thanks! I just smoked one and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

just happened to be looking at me when I opened the Humidor!


----------



## JtAv8tor

RC223 for the night

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Havana Hermoso


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Really enjoyed this one


----------



## msmith1986

440 before bed. Happy Tat Tues.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Waiting on Airgas at the jobsite


----------



## Madderduro

is it friday yet


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


----------



## Navistar

greasemonger said:


> Waiting on Airgas at the jobsite


if your airgas is anything like mine in Colorado, you are still waiting! :vs_laugh:


----------



## greasemonger

Navistar said:


> if your airgas is anything like mine in Colorado, you are still waiting! :vs_laugh:


Man I was so pissed. Had a tire going flat that I couldn't locate the leak and I was supposed to be his first stop. Got there at 0700...he showed up at 1230. Waited 5.5hrs and couldnt get a new tire cause after I got my system plumbed it was time to go pick up the youngin. I woulda been better going there and getting it myself. Oh I also took a nice chunck out of my finger trying to retrofit the regulator to fit my quick connect and bled all over everything lol. Never easy...


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Gorgeous looking Black Label from @WNYTony


----------



## WABOOM

La Casita Criolla, robusto








These have American twang. 100% USA broadleaf as filler, binder and wrapper.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Cojonu


----------



## msmith1986

WABOOM said:


> La Casita Criolla, robusto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These have American twang. 100% USA broadleaf as filler, binder and wrapper.


How was it? There are some Smith's and Topper's made down the street here that are all CT broadleaf, and they're good but too light for me. I always end up lighting up something else after one to get more nic.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

msmith1986 said:


> How was it? There are some Smith's and Topper's made down the street here that are all CT broadleaf, and they're good but too light for me. I always end up lighting up something else after one to get more nic.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I absolutely love them. They're not light (for me). They are earthy as hell. And sweet too.


----------



## msmith1986

WABOOM said:


> I absolutely love them. They're not light (for me). They are earthy as hell. And sweet too.


Cool. I'll have to put that on the try list.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I forgot to mention they are discontinued...


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

A tasty Tat Black


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pudgy Tiff, for a quickie


----------



## greasemonger

Well rested tattoo


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Tatuaje La Vérité


----------



## Three Lions

10th anniversary with 12 yo Macallan.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

J21


----------



## Verdict

First tat. Loved it









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greasemonger

Fausto. Enjoyable thus far.


----------



## n0s4atu

Finally on Tapa so posting is easier. Happy Tat Tuesday folks .









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

The Michael :grin2:


----------



## Cherokee98

I saved my first Tatuaje for a tuesday. Havana VI and I'm liking it.









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98

wrong thread


----------



## Gummy Jones

When in Rome...


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0s4atu

Reupped this weekend so enjoyed this today.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Finally in sync on the days....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Havana VI courtesy of @Olecharlie...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## MattT

Not too much time these days with the new baby and all. Just enough to fire up this Petit Tatuaje compliments of @WNYTony. Got me thinking about other minis I could utilize.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This Today


----------



## Verdict

MattT said:


> Not too much time these days with the new baby and all. Just enough to fire up this Petit Tatuaje compliments of @WNYTony. Got me thinking about other minis I could utilize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I fell in love with the liga tins for this exact reason. The coronets are a quick smoke that satisfies the need in a time crunch between dealing with things at home.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

Verdict said:


> I fell in love with the liga tins for this exact reason. The coronets are a quick smoke that satisfies the need in a time crunch between dealing with things at home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro





MattT said:


> Not too much time these days with the new baby and all. Just enough to fire up this Petit Tatuaje compliments of @WNYTony. Got me thinking about other minis I could utilize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'm curious myself so I started a thread

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=276562&share_fid=975337&share_type=t

15-30 minute smokes

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Madderduro

not sure which monster the green band is...its a good bit different from most of the other skinnies I've smoked...not bad pretty tasty


----------



## Alrightdriver

I saw one of these somewhere early and remembered I had a few. So I'm lighting this up as soon as I post this.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

K222

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## greasemonger

Tattoo from 2015


----------



## greasemonger

Crap no pic


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

L'Atelier ER17


----------



## Three Lions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Fausto


----------



## TexaSmoke

Havana Gordito









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## n0s4atu

Box of these just came in last week so trying one and considering how fresh it is it's awesome










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Got to try those TAA’s one day!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Tat Reserva 
Courtesy of @JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

First time getting to participate! I'm enjoying this Havana VI!


----------



## WNYTony

n0s4atu said:


> Box of these just came in last week so trying one and considering how fresh it is it's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Good to hear ! My box is in the mail and should be hear later this week.

Nobles for me today


----------



## greasemonger

Tat + Kona


----------



## Madderduro

taa '14...one mighty fine smoke


----------



## Hickorynut

Tat Black thanks to @OneStrangeOne









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Scotchpig

Look boss, dee plane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Damn maybe I need to break out my tenderloin! It is Tuesday 


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Just wondering if I've drank enough to smoke the tenderloin I have waiting for TaT Tuesday? only time will tell......lol


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PunchMyFuente

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My favorite Tat


----------



## msmith1986

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Verocu


----------



## PunchMyFuente

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My favorite Tat


----------



## WNYTony

Tatuaje Pudgy Drac


----------



## Hickorynut

.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Madderduro

skinny monster to start the day


----------



## greasemonger

Cheap P


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

La Casita Criolla. I love these so much. Ultra earthy.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Skinny Face & rye










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

A Pudgy Face tonight


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

HCS


----------



## Sprouthog

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180703/04d55c78b9ac3a3322b70a2a29fb5a9c.jpg[/IMG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

My first Tat Tuesday.
Now I understand why everybody likes them so much.


----------



## MattyIce

First Tatuaje and man these r good this 5ver ain’t gonna last long!

EDIT: This is probably my favorite stick so far, atleast top 3! Transitions all the way through never got bitter just amazing!


----------



## cracker1397

Skinny monster cazadores Tiff
Very nice smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

La Riqueza (first of a box from March) with a NYF Root Beer. Nice combo.


----------



## Westside Threat

greasemonger said:


> La Riqueza (first of a box from March) with a NYF Root Beer. Nice combo.


These things age so well.


----------



## greasemonger

Westside Threat said:


> These things age so well.


Its one of my favorites. Wanted to experiment on the 4mo. But most will likely go 1+ yrs


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Fausto


----------



## MattyIce

This is a good stick think I like the tattoo better


----------



## Fusion

Never been a Tat lover, this is ok, yea just ok lol


----------



## MattyIce

Just got off work its my Friday night what better way to celebrate than with a tat and new hardware!


----------



## Pag#11

MattyIce said:


> Just got off work its my Friday night what better way to celebrate than with a tat and new hardware!


These are 1 of my favorites. ..excellent price point also...Haven't smoked too mant tatuaje's anybody know another similar to this? Not really into the massive pepper bombs...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

Pag#11 said:


> These are 1 of my favorites. ..excellent price point also...Haven't smoked too mant tatuaje's anybody know another similar to this? Not really into the massive pepper bombs...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Ya I am in the same boat as you love this stick and wish I could find something similar. I am debating buying a box but waiting for a good sale


----------



## Westside Threat

Skinny Mummy. I like this...good blend of cedar, nutty sweetness, cream and black pepper.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Cojonu 2012 from @Navistar dated 3/2013. Excellent!


----------



## SilkyJ

Another great smoke from @WNYTony. Definitely going on my grocery list.


----------



## cracker1397

Skinny monster cazadores Frank

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Almost fired me up a 4 year old tat today. But I had better sticks to smoke.....lol


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## MattyIce

Love tat-tues!


----------



## WNYTony

TAA


----------



## LeatherNeck

WNYTony said:


> TAA


Sorry Sir, you missed the deadline...it's now Warped Wednesday. Kickass smoke though!:grin2:


----------



## greasemonger

Tat p


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Mornin tatters.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Stogiepuffer said:


> Mornin tatters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Love these .

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Tatuaje Reserva gifted by @WNYTony! First time with a small stick, so the draw is a good bit tighter than I'm used to.... But the extra work is worth it! Thanks Tony!!


----------



## MattyIce

So far I like the tattoo better but this is very good too! About a month of rest so they can only get better!


----------



## WNYTony

A couple for me tonight. Black Corona Gorda and a Reserva Noella


----------



## huffer33

Afternoon Gents.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Fausto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Can I get in the club?










Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Kidvegas

GOT14U said:


> Can I get in the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


That'll do bro, that'll do!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

WoW, thats the only one I have seen here in some time! kinda of a unicorn! great stick for sure! I love mine!


Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

La Casita Criolla, corona.


----------



## cracker1397

Courtesy of @Olecharlie
Thank you good sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

WABOOM said:


> La Casita Criolla, corona.


Ditto...








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

MattT said:


> Ditto...
> View attachment 226308
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Never heard of them, and now there are two at once!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

They are extremely good.


Scotchpig said:


> Never heard of them, and now there are two at once!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Scotchpig said:


> Never heard of them, and now there are two at once!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Broadleaf Filler, Binder and Wrapper. Interesting


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## Hickorynut

Tat Michael with a year on it. Thanks @Ewood! 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrayzor75

I know it’s not Tuesday yet but gonna fire this one up tomorrow 😉


----------



## greasemonger

La Riqueza with World Market Amalfi Coast coffee


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

The Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Scotchpig said:


> The Michael
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are guuuud

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## cracker1397

Jekyll skinny monster cazadore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise




----------



## csk415




----------



## SoCal Gunner

Happy Tat Tuesday









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## DoomSlayer

2006 or 2007 Tatuaje Cojonu 2003. Absolutely amazing. One of the best I have smoked in a long time.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomSlayer

2016 Tatuaje Black Label Corona Gorda.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Hot damn, I smoked a stick on the cool club day! This thing is hitting the spot I tell ya!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Yum!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Skinny Wolf from Mar 16 with some Four Roses Single Barrel cask strength










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Pag#11

Tattoo on Tatuaje Tuesday









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

TAA 2017 - Love these!









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## greasemonger

I've been looking forward to this Fausto all day.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke




----------



## csk415

Series P on a windy as heck night.


----------



## vroom_vroom

TexaSmoke said:


>


Mmmmm I have had one chilling resting for the last few months. I do believe it will make a fine birthday smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

vroom_vroom said:


> Mmmmm I have had one chilling resting for the last few months. I do believe it will make a fine birthday smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Light that bad boy up, enjoy it, and have an awesome birthday.


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Skinny Frank & John McRae 22










Sent from the Westside


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Skinny Wolf









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Man I need to get in the TaT club tonight! I got time for another...just not sure a TaT will cut it or not!...lol..that 16' looks gooooooood! tho!


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tat Tuesday :grin2:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## SilkyJ

Tatuaje Cabaiguan Guapos I purchased from the @-Stinky- clearance sale last week.


----------



## Fusion

One of the few Tat's i enjoy, or could it be im just tight:smile2:


----------



## greasemonger

Tatoosday. I'm with ya @Fusion but I DO like those Faustos too.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## JtAv8tor

This years monster , on Hallows Eve 

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

The Hyde from a BOTL
















Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10

It took all my willpower to resist celebrating Tatuaje Tuesday by smoking one of the 17 I picked up at the local event a week and a half ago. But I was a good girl and let them sleep some more. 

The 17 doesn't include my 13 Brides in their pretty house, BTW. In case you didn't see the picture in the What Did You Smoke Today thread, here's my box #653 of 666.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Tatuaje Exclusive Series Stogies H-Town









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X

My first tat, looks a little smaller than 4x40 but cheapest way to get into the brand! Delicious


----------



## Elizabeth10

This little guy isn't for the faint of heart. Fortunately I am not faint of heart.


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## Elizabeth10

Pius X said:


> My first tat, looks a little smaller than 4x40 but cheapest way to get into the brand! Delicious


Ha, tonight for me it was a tossup between the Verocu and the Tattoo Needle. The Verocu is better for sure.

Since you liked that one, check out the Miami Reserva Petite Cazadores. Same size and equally complex but with a different flavor profile.


----------



## Pius X

Thanks Elizabeth! Tatuaje is something I will for sure try more of!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## haegejc

Elizabeth10 said:


> This little guy isn't for the faint of heart. Fortunately I am not faint of heart.


I really like the Tatuaje Tattoo and the kick from them but the last two I smoked had bad draws with a knot I could not roll out at the label. Was a bummer.


----------



## Elizabeth10

Pius X said:


> Thanks Elizabeth! Tatuaje is something I will for sure try more of!


I'm happy to send you a Petite Cazadores and a few other things I think you might enjoy as we seem to have similar tastes. Pop me a PM if you like.


----------



## Pius X

Very kind of you Elizabeth, sent you a PM.


----------



## Westside Threat

Drac, April 2016. Last of my skinny monsters, this is definitely my favorite.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## TexaSmoke

Westside Threat said:


> Drac, April 2016. Last of my skinny monsters, this is definitely my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Only tried 3 monsters, but this was the best one.


----------



## haegejc

Oh know. Not again. 3 tattoo in a row and a tight draw.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## PuffnDraw

WNYTony said:


>


Is that a FULU Mini or a Vasol ashtray?


----------



## WNYTony

PuffnDraw said:


> Is that a FULU Mini or a Vasol ashtray?


Don't think either. It's a cheap on I grabbed on Fleabay. Has a Cohiba logo in the center. Search Cohiba Rose Gold Ashtray and it will come right up.


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

akpreacherplayz said:


> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Man, that ash looks impressive...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## Rondo

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Olecharlie

akpreacherplayz said:


> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Guess we're the only ones up this morning preacher and it's way early in Alaska lol!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Olecharlie said:


> Guess we're the only ones up this morning preacher and it's way early in Alaska lol!


Yeah brother 4am

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## cracker1397

From eastern pass this year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## MattT

WNYTony said:


>


I saw these yesterday in my local shop and almost bought a couple. What do you think of them?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

MattT said:


> I saw these yesterday in my local shop and almost bought a couple. What do you think of them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


They are pretty good, not the best Tatuaje has to offer but definitely worth a smoke.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ




----------



## WNYTony




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415




----------



## WNYTony




----------



## akpreacherplayz

El Triunfador









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## SilkyJ




----------



## haegejc

Tattoo while waiting for a service company.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

I guess this counts:smile2:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

TAA for Tatuaje Tuesday.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## csk415




----------



## WNYTony




----------



## Rondo




----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## Mich_smoker

I told my wife it was Tatuaje Tuesday on the forum, and she says " Oh, they do Star Wars stuff too?"

You can't make this up....


----------



## Razorhog

Mich_smoker said:


> I told my wife it was Tatuaje Tuesday on the forum, and she says " Oh, they do Star Wars stuff too?"
> 
> You can't make this up....
> View attachment 239452


This gave me a good belly laugh, thanks. As for Tatuaje, the only kind I've ever had is the Havana VI, which I absolutely love. It might be the first cigar that really wow'd me. I've still got a couple in the humi and would love to have one but it's 34F and raining. :frown2:


----------



## csk415

Razorhog said:


> This gave me a good belly laugh, thanks. As for Tatuaje, the only kind I've ever had is the Havana VI, which I absolutely love. It might be the first cigar that really wow'd me. I've still got a couple in the humi and would love to have one but it's 34F and raining. :frown2:


I'll have one for you.


----------



## Razorhog

csk415 said:


> I'll have one for you.


Thanks brother, that looks damn tasty :smile2:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


>


Hey that doesn't say TaT....you need to erase that Tony! Lol....sorry just board and wanted to mess with you!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Scotchpig

GOT14U said:


> Hey that doesn't say TaT....you need to erase that Tony! Lol....sorry just board and wanted to mess with you!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Does it count if he's smoking it at the tattoo parlour?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Been so time since I got in on this thread. Cojuno 2006 with 28 months on it paired with rye










Sent from the Westside


----------



## WNYTony

Good stick there @Westside Threat


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Underrated stick IMO










Sent from the Westside


----------



## WNYTony

Pudgy Face tonight


----------



## Olecharlie

Tatuaje Verocu, bombed in the botique pass by @Rondo! Thanks Ron!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mr Hyde,


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## WNYTony




----------



## SLOANER

From yesterday evening.. Another excellent smoke Brought to you by 
@WNYTony

Thank you sir!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## Gumby-cr

Reserva J21:grin2:


----------



## WABOOM

La Casita Criolla, corona. @WNYTony introduced me to these. They are delicious... and discontinued.


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## Rondo




----------



## Fusion

Not often i smoke a Tat but here goes


----------



## blackrabbit

I think this is the Jason. Got it from @mrolland5500 in a prize package a while back. I hope he is doing well out there building.


----------



## haegejc

Tatuaje Monster 2017, The Michael. 
From a trade with @Ewood. Great stick so far, thank you Eric!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This tasty number for round 2, Wait did i just say something good about a Tat? well it is old, not sure how old but it came in a "grab bag" and most are from pre 2016


----------



## Rondo

@Fusion thanks for taking one for the team.:vs_clap: 
Sorry if it was torturous.


----------



## WNYTony

Pork Tenderloin


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Hey @*Rondo*, i actually bought these, pretty good :wink2:
You know i seriously didnt like the first few Tats i had, could be my palette is changing as i progress


----------



## WNYTony

Reserva J21


----------



## Kidvegas

Right behind ya Tony!









Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## Rondo

Sir, working tomorrow and request permission to smoke this Tatuaje today, Sir.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

My 1th 51th


----------



## Rondo




----------



## SoCal Gunner

Mmm...Tat-Tuesday!









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## Gumby-cr

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of these years I will get in the Saints and Sinners club.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACasazza

Can honestly say this is my first Tat ever. Let's see how it goes!


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## Kidvegas

For Tuesday









Sent from the garage


----------



## norc47

Enjoying this at House of Cigar in Cincinatti.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## Kidvegas

Yep, another J21 there just so damn Guuuud!!









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Rondo




----------



## WNYTony




----------



## Westside Threat

Broadleaf










Sent from the Westside


----------



## WNYTony

Tat HCS


----------



## ice_nyne

Tat Cojonu 2003










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## WNYTony




----------



## Rondo




----------



## TX Cigar

I'm with you Rondo. First time participating in Tat Tuesday.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

The Michael









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mmm been a while since I have seen any of them out and about, I know I have a couple tucked away in one of the tuppers.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Sprouthog

JtAv8tor said:


> Mmm been a while since I have seen any of them out and about, I know I have a couple tucked away in one of the tuppers.
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Think that was my last one. Mighty good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sprouthog said:


> Think that was my last one. Mighty good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know of a few unopened boxes floating around out there but not willing to pay the 800+ price tag

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Sprouthog

JtAv8tor said:


> I know of a few unopened boxes floating around out there but not willing to pay the 800+ price tag
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Ouch. Good while they lasted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Tat Tuesday.


----------



## Mich_smoker

For Tuesday


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Nstoltzner

Rondo said:


> View attachment 260804


One of my favorite sticks. Going to have to light one up tonight now.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

...


----------



## TX Cigar

Go Astros.


----------



## TX Cigar

Tat Tuesday


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Kidvegas

Jeeeez! Ain't nobody posting here in awhile. No problem I'll get it rolling.

K222









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Kidvegas said:


> Jeeeez! Ain't nobody posting here in awhile. No problem I'll get it rolling.
> 
> K222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But does it count since today feels like a Monday?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Cojuno 2009 & Japanese whiskey










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Westside Threat

2006 & Old Pultney










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Tatuaje Fausto ltd sa toro. A very tasty smoke


----------



## WABOOM

I love these. So delicious.


----------

